# Defexpo - 2012



## Major Shaitan Singh

The Seventh edition of land and naval systems show Defexpo-2012 will be held at the Pragati Maidan, New Delhi from March 29th to April 01st.

The Def Expo is organised by the Department of Defence Production, Ministry of Defence, and Government of India through Defence Exhibition Organisation.

The main objective of the event is to promote defence exports from India and exhibit the capabilities of Indian defence R&D and production on a large platform.

The sixth edition of Defexpo India, held in Feb 2010 recorded an impressive 47% overall growth with matching increase in overseas participation with 570 participants from 31 countries. It had covered a gross area of 40,000 sqm. All the world's leading players in defence equipments and systems had significant presence, showcasing their latest equipments and systems. High profile official delegations from 41 countries visited the show.

India is clearly steering the path of steady growth and has been receiving overwhelming and unprecedented international response with each edition.


----------



## rai_kamal

Buddy v r waiting for pics, and v have got 24 days, it means v cn relax by then...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaurya

ah!! hope we will see some cool things this year


----------



## RPK

*
Textron Inc. : Textron Systems to Showcase Combat-Proven Technologies at DefExpo India 2012 | 4-Traders*


Textron Inc. : Textron Systems to Showcase Combat-Proven Technologies at DefExpo India 2012


Highlights Include Ground-Based Smart Weapons, Tactical Vehicles, Unmanned Systems and Other Critical Capabilities for India's Armed Forces

Wilmington, Mass. - March 6, 2012 - Textron Systems, a Textron Inc. (NYSE: TXT) company, announced today that the company will take part in DefExpo India 2012 to be held at Pragati Maidan in New Delhi from March 29-April 1. The company will showcase its products at booth 14.3Q in the United States pavilion.

Known in India as the designer and manufacturer of precision air-launched weapons including the Sensor Fuzed Weapon (SFW), which India began acquisition of in 2010, Textron Systems will showcase a variety of mature technologies at DefExpo 2012 with the requirements of India's armed forces in mind.

"As we develop and deepen our relationships within the country, it is clear that the combined strength of Textron Systems' technical capabilities and experience can benefit India," says Senior Vice President, International Business and Government and Retired Vice Admiral Kevin J. Cosgriff. "We remain fully engaged with the Indian government, armed forces and business partners to bring our innovative yet proven technologies to the region."

Among these technologies are Textron Systems' ground-based smart weapons, which use the company's precise, reliable sensors and safety mechanisms to complete military missions while protecting friendly forces and non-combatants. For example, Textron Defense Systems' Spider is a man-in-the-loop, networked munition system incorporating sensors, communications and either lethal or non-lethal effects for scalable, selective engagement.

Textron Systems is known for its renowned Shadow® Tactical Unmanned Aircraft System (UAS), which has amassed more than 700,000 flight hours for customers, including the U.S. Army and Marine Corps. However, the company also pioneered the One System® UAS command-and-control architecture. In its highly configurable One System Remote Video Terminal format, this architecture delivers UAS full-motion video to dismounted troops and powers teaming between manned and unmanned assets. In its next-generation Universal Ground Control Station configuration, it serves as a common, scalable and interoperable command-and-control center for numerous platforms.

Attendees will be able to learn about Textron Systems' family of tactical wheeled Armored Security Vehicles, which incorporate advanced ballistic protection with battle-proven firepower and rugged, all-terrain operation at speeds up to 65 miles (104 kilometers) per hour. Also represented will be the company's trusted fleet of marine craft, including the Landing Craft, Air Cushion (LCAC), a staple of the U.S. Navy. The LCAC is a fully amphibious landing craft that can attain speeds of 40 knots or higher, even hauling up to 75 tons of payload.

"DefExpo is an important venue to discuss issues and technologies that can be helpful to India's defense and homeland security," says Cosgriff. "Textron Systems is prepared and uniquely positioned to rapidly contribute its expertise, proven products and potential new solutions for our Indian customers."

About Textron Systems
Textron Systems has been providing innovative solutions to the defense, homeland security and aerospace communities for more than 50 years. Headquartered in Wilmington Mass., the company is known for its unmanned aircraft systems, advanced marine craft, armored vehicles, intelligent battlefield and surveillance systems, intelligence software solutions, precision smart weapons, piston engines, test and training systems, and total life cycle sustainment and operational services. Textron Systems includes AAI Logistics & Technical Services, AAI Test & Training, AAI Unmanned Aircraft Systems, Advanced Systems, Aerosonde, ESL Defence, Lycoming Engines, Medical Numerics, MillenWorks, Overwatch, Textron Defense Systems and Textron Marine & Land Systems.Textron Systems - Home.

About Textron Inc.
Textron Inc. is a multi-industry company that leverages its global network of aircraft, defense, industrial and finance businesses to provide customers with innovative solutions and services. Textron is known around the world for its powerful brands such as Bell Helicopter, Cessna Aircraft Company, Jacobsen, Kautex, Lycoming, E-Z-GO, Greenlee, and Textron Systems.Textron Home.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Indian Navy's Scorpene To Debut At Defexpo 2012*


----------



## Nishan_101

Can you post some pictures of the Indian Navy's Scorpene in HD

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------

So will there be more than 6 of these till 2020 like many other things Indians are trippling there orders now.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*ATK to feature its international products and capabilities at DefExpo 2012 defence exhibition India*

ATK (NYSE: ATK) announced that it will participate as an exhibitor at the Defexpo India 2012 Land, Naval & Internal Security Systems Exhibition in New Delhi, India. ATK will highlight a variety of capabilities and programs at the show, which will be held at Pragati Maidan in New Delhi from March 29 to April 1, 2012. ATK will be located in stand 14.3H






In related news, ATK will participate in the U.S. India Business Council (USIBC) Executive Mission to India March 26 to March 31, 2012. As a part of that trade mission, Karen Davies, ATK Senior Vice President and President of the company's Armament Systems group, will participate in a panel discussion on the topic of return on investment in the India defense market on March 28. The panel will also feature representatives from India's Ministry of Defense and other defense industry executives.

Defexpo provides ATK an opportunity to highlight its growing capabilities in several business areas including integrated weapon systems, precision-guidance for artillery and mortars, advanced programmable artillery fuzing, ammunition and accessories for law enforcement and special operations forces, missile warning systems, small-caliber ammunition, and illuminating flares.

ATK's stand will feature information on the company's most powerful and flexible gun system, the Mk44 30mm cannon. This next-generation system is in production now and builds on the Bushmaster tradition of excellence with its design simplicity, external power, positive round control, ease of maintenance, and constant velocity ammunition feed. Visitors will also be able to learn more about the Mk44's airborne cousin, the Apache helicopter's 625 round-per-minute M230 30mm chain gun. 

Visitors to the ATK stand will be able to learn about the company's affordable precision approach that combines GPS guidance and fuzing into one package, transforming conventional 155mm artillery projectiles and 120mm mortar cartridges into precision munitions. Another offering in this space is ATK's Multi-Option Fuze for Artillery (MOFA), the combat-proven, NATO standard, all purpose artillery fuze for bursting munitions.

ATK's stand will also feature the company's cutting edge ammunition and accessory products for law enforcement and special operations forces. ATK brands in this category include Eagle Industries and BLACKHAWK! tactical gear and apparel and Federal Premium and Speer ammunition. ATK ammunition offerings for these customers include long-range precision rifle; barrier-defeating; non-toxic; short-barrel carbine; and law enforcement high-performance handgun service ammunition.

ATK will also feature its AAR-47 aircraft missile warning system with available hostile fire indication (HFI), the first system of its type to detect small-caliber weapon fire and rocket propelled grenades. AAR-47 is installed on the recently-delivered C-130J aircraft to the Indian Air Force.

In addition, ATK will highlight its role as the leading supplier of U.S. and NATO small- and medium-caliber ammunition, and as a source of non-NATO munitions to U.S. and international security forces.

Another important ATK capability the company will be featuring at Defexpo is its decades-long experience building and continually updating illuminating flares. ATK's LUU flares are aircraft-deployed and provide illumination for battlefield operations, search and rescue, ground targeting, and other missions.

*Rheinmetall at DefExpo 2012 defence exhibition in India with high technology military equipment *

From 29 March to 1 April 2012, Defexpo will take place in New Delhi. It is one of the largest defence technology trade fairs in Asia. As one of the world&#8217;s leading suppliers of defence technology systems, Rheinmetall will be on hand with a representative selection of its diverse array of products for military and security forces. Building on a proud tradition, the Düsseldorf, Germany-based Rheinmetall Group covers many different capability categories. 






*Ready to team with India*

Without a doubt, India is the regional superpower of South Asia. Its armed forces form a mainstay of Indian security policy, and are now undergoing further modernization. Facing up to the challenges of an expanded mission spectrum, they rely increasingly on network-enabled operations: a &#8220;system of systems&#8221; consisting of sensors, C4I capabilities and effectors that enables an appropriate response to any and all threats.

*Wiesel &#8211; mobile, air-portable, versatile*
In order to operate in difficult terrain &#8211; in the mountains, for example, or in an urban environment &#8211; today&#8217;s armed forces need a flexible, quickly deployable, protected platform that can be readily integrated into network-enabled operations and which, above all, can be transported by air either on board or as underslung cargo. It was precisely with these capabilities in mind that Rheinmetall developed the Wiesel (&#8216;weasel&#8217 family of vehicles, which the company will be presenting at Defexpo 2012.

lightweight tracked armoured vehicle, the Wiesel is standard equipment in German airmobile and mountain units. While the Wiesel 1 was originally employed as a weapons platform, the somewhat longer Wiesel 2 is now available in numerous other configurations.

Today the Wiesel family covers practically the full range of military ground capabilities, encompassing a reconnaissance vehicle, a command post version, an anti-tank-missile launcher platform, an automatic cannon platform, an engineering scout vehicle and a field ambulance version. Other variants include joint fire support team and joint fire support coordination team vehicles and a 120mm mortar carrier; Finally, a Wiesel-based mobile air defence system consisting of an air defence command post vehicle, an air defence reconnaissance and fire control vehicle, and an air defence weapon carrier round out the portfolio.

Much like other Rheinmetall vehicles &#8211; e.g. the Fuchs/Fox armoured transport vehicle &#8211; the Wiesel has accompanied the Bundeswehr right from the start in every deployed operation. Whether in the deserts of Somalia, the mountains of Kosovo or the rugged terrain of the Hindu Kush &#8211; the Wiesel has what it takes: high mobility coupled with protection. Transportable by air in a medium transport helicopter or as underslung cargo, the various members of the Wiesel family can be quickly deployed to new flash points. The Wiesel is thus the ideal platform for the Mountain Strike Corps, which is now in the process of formation.

*Countering the threat from above: advanced air defence systems*
Aerial attacks continue to pose a major threat to troop concentrations, military bases, civilian population centres and critical civilian infrastructure.






In the domain of VSHORAD technology, Rheinmetall&#8217;s Air Defence division is the global leader and the sole single-source supplier of battle management systems, fire control systems, automatic cannon, integrated missile launchers and Ahead ammunition. Its core competencies include the development and manufacture of complete air defence systems as well as simulators and training equipment.

Aware of India&#8217;s ambitious plans to modernize its air defence capabilities, Rheinmetall is presenting a wide array of sophisticated air defence solutions at Defexpo 2012. The need for a 35mm gun-based air defence system able to meet current and coming requirements led to the recent development and manufacture of the Oerlikon Skyshield air defence system.

Lightweight and compact, it is the world&#8217;s most advanced and effective system for low-level air defence. It basically consists of an Oerlikon Skyshield fire control unit and two high-performance Oerlikon Revolver Gun MK2 automatic cannons, specifically designed to fire Ahead airburst ammunition.

*Russian defence industry will showcase latest generation of T-90 tank the T-90MS at DefExpo 2012*

Defence Industry of Russia will roll out a modernized version of its T-90 tank, the T-90MS at Defexpo 2012 defence exhibition in india which will be held from the 29 March to 1 April, and informed source close to the Russian defense sector said on Tuesday, March 13, 2012. 






The new T-90MS was presented for the first time at the Defense Exhibition in Russia, Russian Expo Arms in September 2011. The T-90MS tank features a new fire control and protection system, an improved suspension and drive train and advanced combat capabilities.

India already has several hundred main battle tanks T-90s in its army and builds the tank under license.

The international Defexpo India 2012 exhibition will take place from March 29 through April 1 in New Delhi.

Arms manufacturers from 17 countries are expected to present their latest products and new innovations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Defexpo 2012 Curtain Raiser---BAE's CV90 To Debut*
















*MOBILITY TO DOMINATE BAE SYSTEMS PRESENCE AT DEFEXPO 2012*

To debut the future-proof CV90 and go-anywhere BvS10 vehicles
Unveil advanced technology innovations for soldiers

Mobility will be the dominant theme among BAE Systems&#8217; displays at the 7th DefExpo India being held in New Delhi from March 29th through April 1st this year. The Company will debut its family of CV90 Light Tanks and BVs10 go-anywhere All-Terrain Vehicle family in India at the exhibition, along with the ultra-light M777 howitzer. In recognition of the Company&#8217;s commitment to offer the full span of its capabilities across the defence, aerospace and security domains in India, BAE Systems&#8217; pavilion at this signature event spans products and solutions in Air and Defence Information, Maritime, Intelligence and Security, and Electronics Systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

I like the look of that CV90 oh yes i do


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Defexpo 2012: Kalyani Group artillery to be featured

by Ajai Shukla
Business Standard, 29th May 12

Army chief General V K Singh&#8217;s leaked letter to defence minister A K Antony, which flagged the country&#8217;s lack of defence preparedness, casts a shadow over Defexpo India 2012, which kicks off in New Delhi tomorrow. However, the silver linings in the four-day event would be the impressive presence of several Indian private companies and newcomers in developing complex weaponry, with capabilities the defence ministry (MoD) can no longer ignore.

Among the most visible would be the Pune-headquartered Kalyani Group, which would emphatically project its ambition to develop artillery systems for the Indian Army. With foreign artillery procurement stalled for two decades, Baba Kalyani &#8212; who has shaped his flagship company, Bharat Forge, into the world&#8217;s largest forgings manufacturer &#8212; has committed the finance, the manpower and the strategic mind space he believes would make the Kalyani Group a full-spectrum developer of artillery systems.

Kalyani intends to start by building a 155 mm, 52-calibre towed howitzer, which the army desperately wants. Several years of user trials of foreign guns have only resulted in vendors being rejected, blacklisted, or withdrawn from the contest. Kalyani is now boldly offering an Indian alternative.

&#8220;I will offer to the Indian Army a fully developed artillery gun system, integrating all the command and control elements, before 2015,&#8221; he asserts.

To this end, the Kalyani Group has imported from Austrian gun manufacturer Maschinenfabrik Liezen (MFL) a service version of its famous 155 mm, 45-calibre, autonomous gun system, which had impressed Indian gunners when they evaluated it in the mid-1980s (though they bought the Bofors gun instead).

The Kalyani Group has also bought, knocked down and transported to India an entire operational artillery gun factory from Swiss company RUAG. Instead of learning the ropes of manufacturing artillery from scratch, Kalyani&#8217;s designers in Pune intend to absorb foreign technology, thereby leapfrogging an extended development process. Unlike many Indian private companies, Baba Kalyani is investing his own money into building capabilities. Given Bharat Forge&#8217;s hardcore engineering pedigree, he is confident he has the solution.

Says Kalyani: &#8220;There are the DRDO ((Defence Research & Development Organisation), the OFB (Ordnance Factory Board) and other excellent organisations that have design talent and capability. What India lacks is the ability to convert designs into manufactured products. This is where the Kalyani Group comes in. Building an artillery gun system is largely about materials, forgings and manufacturing. We have in our group the capability to be a top-class manufacturer of precision products.&#8221;

Kalyani Steel would provide the steel and metallurgy. The drives, engine, transmission, etc would be built by Automotive Axles Ltd, the Rs 2,000-crore Kalyani Group company and the largest manufacturer of axles in the region.

Alongside the engineering bravado, there is realism, too, about the Kalyani Group&#8217;s inexperience in creating the sophisticated software that underpins the gun control, fire correction and command and control systems, about 50 per cent of the overall gun system.

&#8220;Our strategy is to collaborate with entities that already have capabilities in electronics and guidance. (For this) we are in constant dialogue with the DRDO and the MoD. But we are confident about the precision engineering needed for the mechanical parts of the gun,&#8221; says Kalyani.

The only &#8220;missing link&#8221;, as Kalyani puts it, is the reliance on the MoD for testing facilities. Guns under development must be periodically tested through live firing. In India, this can only be conducted in cooperation with the Army. The MoD, rattled by the repeated failures of artillery gun procurement programmes, has already initiated two projects in the public sector to develop an artillery gun. The OFB has been asked to construct two 155 mm, 39-calibre guns from the engineering drawings that came with the Bofors gun in the mid-1980s. The OFB would then try to upgrade these into longer-range 155 mm, 45-calibre guns.

Simultaneously, the MoD has sanctioned Rs 150 crore for the DRDO to develop a 155 mm, 52-calibre gun. The DRDO&#8217;s Armament R&D Establishment (ARDE), Pune, would soon float a tender for an Indian industrial partner, in which the Kalyani Group intends to bid.

Such is the aggressiveness within the Group that it intends to develop its own gun on a parallel track, even if it becomes an industrial partner to the DRDO for the ARDE&#8217;s gun. Rajinder Bhatia, who would head this project, says, &#8220;We are willing to compete against ourselves. On one track, we will work with the DRDO, funded by the government. On our own track, we will fund ourselves. Baba Kalyani is willing to commit Rs 100 crore for this.&#8221;








> The Austrian Maschinenfabrik Liezen (MFL) 155 mm, 45-calibre gun that the Kalyani Group has imported, along with an entire gun-making factory that it bought from RUAG, Switzerland. The Kalyanis are making an ambitious foray into gun-making, with the intention of playing a major role in manufacturing India's large requirement of artillery



BEL to flag surveillance products at defence expo

Bangalore, March 28 (IANS) State-run Bharat Electronics Ltd (BEL) will showcase its range of products demonstrating its prowess in providing the armed forces robust surveillance and security systems at the defence exposition (Defexpo 2012) in New Delhi from Thursday.

'We are displaying our latest network centric warfare (NCWs) systems developed for the defence forces at the biennial land, naval and internal security systems exhibition in the national capital,' a BEL official said here Wednesday ahead of the four-day event from March 29 to April 1.


The company's NCW's solutions include combat management system, which automates tactical data from the ship's sensors to provide decision support to the ship's command, a coastal surveillance system, an all-weather 24x7 surveillance system, developed to safeguard the long coastline by networking sensors such as radars, and day-and-night electro-optical equipment.


'As part of our research and development (R&D) strategy, we are focusing on new technology modules for radars, micro-electro-mechanical systems (MEMS)-based products for sonars, microwave components used in air-borne electronic warfare systems and an integrated radio and line modem for missile systems,' the spokesman said.


The company will also flag technologies developed for command, control, communications, computers and intelligence (C4i) systems used by the services in various forms such as wrist-wearable computers, hand-held computers and tablet PC to rugged laptop, communication equipment like software defined radio, high frequency radios and radio relays.


'As part of modernisation, we have developed automatic identification system and meteorological equipment, advanced composite communication system, an IP-based new generation voice, data and video integrated system with in-house software,' the official said.


Among the underwater solutions being displayed at the expo are transducers for ships and submarines and the company's contribution to the electronic warfare and avionics segment, including missile approach warning systems, convoy jammers, flight control computer and other cockpit moduels.


Visitors and stakeholders will get a view the latest range of laser and night vision products, Bharani radar, weapon-locating radar, new-generation sonar systems and multi-function hand held thermal imager.

http://www.newstrackindia.com/newsdetails/2012/03/28/318--BEL-to-flag-surveillance-products-at-defence-expo-.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Anyone from PDF going to DefEXPO ?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Antony to inaugurate Defexpo-2012 on Thursday


Antony to inaugurate Defexpo-2012 on Thursday
&#8216;Defexpo India 2012&#8217;, the 7th international Exhibition on Land, Naval and Internal Security Systems, begins here on Thursday, March 29, 2012. The four-day event will be inaugurated by the Defence Minister Shri AK Antony. The largest ever Defence Exposition in Asia will showcase India&#8217;s emergence as an attractive destination for investment in the Defence Sector and provides a platform for alliances and joint ventures in the Defence Industry. 

*A total of 567 companies from 32 countries will display weapon systems for the Army, Navy and Internal Security. Major participants are from Russia, France and Israel besides Belgium, Bulgaria, Canada, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Finland, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Italy, Japan, Republic of Korea, Netherlands, Norway, Panama, Poland, Singapore, Slovak Republic, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, South Africa, Turkey, USA and UK. *

Organised by the Department of Defence Production, the exhibition is dedicated to global Land, Naval and Internal Security Systems business activity &#8211; from Suppliers to Manufacturers and Technology providers to Services. The Def Expo offers an opportunity to the international Defence Industry to promote and showcase their products and services. The exhibition generates attention globally and has carved a niche amongst major defence exhibitions around the world. 

The Def Expo was conceptualised in 1998 with an objective to promote defence exports from India and exhibit the capabilities of Indian Defence R&D and production. The first exhibition was held in 1999 and subsequently in 2002, 2004, 2006, 2008 and 2010. *While a modest 197 exhibitors participated in the first Def Expo, the biennial event features 567 exhibitors in its 7th edition this year. Israel is the biggest participating country in terms of indoor space occupied (1,293 sq meters) while Russia is represented with the maximum number of 37 companies. In the year 2010 there were 412 exhibitors from 35 countries. The exhibition area has increased from 27,309 sq meters in 2010 to 30,760 sq meters this year. *

*More than 60 Official Delegations including 14 headed by Defence Ministers are expected to attend the four-day exhibition. Many products are expected to be launched by Indian and Foreign companies during the exhibition. Several business-to-business meetings are planned to be held on the sidelines. The Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FICCI) is the event manager of the Defexpo India 2012. *




cloud_9 said:


> Anyone from PDF going to DefEXPO ?




Don't worry, there'll be a lot of pictures. I know many from Indian forums that are going.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoUS

^^Not to sound rude, but Canada actually makes defense equipment??? I had thought that they bought all their major equipments from the US.

Any info. into what Canada is bringing??

I think its time to replace the BMP2s they have gotten pretty old and army should look into buying a more modern platform.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

IndoUS said:


> *I think its time to replace the BMP2s they have gotten pretty old and army should look into buying a more modern platform.*



They're already on top of that.

And guess what? A Indian private company will be in a joint venture to produce it. Main private companies being TATA, Mahindra(with BAE) and L&T.

Result should be interesting.



IndoUS said:


> ^^Not to sound rude, but Canada actually makes defense equipment??? I had thought that they bought all their major equipments from the US.




You're surprised about Canada, I'm surprise about Cyprus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

I thought Cyprus might have brought some variant based on the AK.  so I didn't pay much attention to them.


----------



## IndianArmy

If Bharat Forge gets into artillery then I can say it would be the best India will ever produce.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*BAE Systems CV 90 - BvS10 combat vehicles and advanced technology innovations at DefExpo 2012*

Mobility will be the dominant theme among BAE Systems&#8217; displays at the 7th DefExpo India being held in New Delhi from March 29th through April 1st this year. The Company will debut its family of CV90 Light Tanks and BVs10 go-anywhere All-Terrain Vehicle family in India at the exhibition, along with the ultra-light M777 howitzer. 







In recognition of the Company&#8217;s commitment to offer the full span of its capabilities across the defence, aerospace and security domains in India, BAE Systems&#8217; pavilion at this signature event spans products and solutions in Air and Defence Information, Maritime, Intelligence and Security, and Electronics Systems.

Initially created for the Swedish army and sold to six nations, the CV90 Light Tank provides high tactical and strategic mobility, and survivability in any terrain or tactical environment. Designed to provide maximum availability and cost-efficiency throughout its operational lifespan, the CV90&#8217;s systems require only straightforward, low-cost maintenance. The platform&#8217;s future-proof design, the result of continuous improvement from operational feedback, allows for new upgrades and variants.

A proven workhorse in battle situations, the BvS10 armored all-terrain vehicle provides an unbeatable combination of mobility, payload and protection. The world's first 155mm Howitzer weighing under 10000lbs (4218kg), the highly mobile M777, on display at DefExpo this year is the subject of ongoing discussions between the Indian and US Governments in relation to a possible sale, in support of the Indian Army&#8217;s modernisation programme.

Reinforcing its commitment to supporting indigenous capability through investment, technology sharing and co-development, BAE Systems is located in Hall 9 alongside Defence Land Systems India, its Joint Venture with Mahindra & Mahindra. 






In the Electronic Systems sector, the company will have a variety of future soldier technologies on display, including handheld thermal monoculars. These technologies will be displayed in conjunction with other components of BAE Systems equipment developed to maximize the capabilities of dismounted personnel in military and security operations. Among the BAE Systems products on display is a lightweight thermal weapon sight featuring a 28-micron focal plane array which requires less power and reduces weight. Two other innovative BAE Systems&#8217; products for dismounted personnel on display include the SkeetIR® and RED-I®. The size of a credit card, the weapon-mountable SkeetIR is not only one of smallest thermal monoculars available today, it is also one of the most versatile thermal imagers in the world. With its hotkey functionality, a modular weapon, helmet, and accessory interface, SkeetIR adapts in seconds to virtually any weapon. The RED-I, or Remote Eyepiece Display Imager, is a head mounted display compatible with military night sensors such as thermal weapon sights and the SkeetIR.

Further, Geospatial eXploitation Products (GXP) software specialists will show how to use GXP Xplorer data management software to connect to and crawl various disparate data repositories to find information in GIS feature databases, product and national libraries, map and chart libraries, tactical datastores, and other intelligence data sources.

Dean McCumiskey, Managing Director & CEO-India, BAE Systems, &#8220;DefExpo is an extremely important platform for us in the continuing development of our business and the last two years have marked very good progress. Partnering with the industry in achieving self-reliance in the design, development, and production of equipment, systems and platforms is the cornerstone of our business in India and we take pride in the milestones our joint ventures with Mahindra & Mahindra and Hindustan Aeronautics Limited have marked in their journeys since the last DefExpo. As we build our footprint, we are committed to creating key intellectual property indigenously working closely with partners and customers to deliver best of breed solutions.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

Diehl Defence: Exhibition Details[event]=656&tx_diehlevents_pi1[action]=show&tx_diehlevents_pi1[controller]=Event&cHash=58afa35c81d3db6d3ffbdc8cc293f995

At this year´s defence exhibition DEFEXPO from March 29 to April 1, 2012, Diehl Defence is showcasing state-of-the-art products with guided missiles for arming combat aircraft. On 100 square meters exhibition space at the German Pavilion, the company is not only presenting air-to-air and air-to-ground missiles, but innovative system solutions as well setting new standards in ground-based air defence.

The exhibition also includes examples of modern infantry and artillery ammunition as well as a portable, non-lethal effector based on High Power Electro Magnetics &#8211; a technology, which has proved its performance against improvised explosive devices.

At the trade fair in New Delhi, the so-called Vehicle Upgrade Demonstrator also celebrated its première showing solutions for re-motorization, modernization, modification as well as light-weight tracks in steel and rubber band designs.

Finally the subsidiaries JUNGHANS microtec, world market leader for fuzes, and AIM Infrarot-Module, manufacturer of modern thermal and target imagers, are presenting their products under the roof of Diehl Defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Unmanned Tracked Ground Vehicle - MUNTRA​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

> *IAI unveils new airborne, ground, and naval systems*
> 
> The new armored tank hunter/killer system, the RAM MK3 antitank system, carries Nimrod short-range laser guided missiles...



IAI unveils new airborne, ground, and naval systems - Globes





> *Tata Motors showcases range of defence vehicles at DEFEXPO India 2012*



Tata Motors showcases range of defence vehicles at DEFEXPO India 2012 | WheelsUnplugged





> *ITT Exelis and Tata Advanced Systems partner to manufacture Generation 3 night vision devices*



The FINANCIAL - ITT Exelis and Tata Advanced Systems partner to manufacture Generation 3 night vision devices





> *SELEX Galileo: Global Leader in Sensors Working with Indian Industry to Deliver Unique Technology*



defence.professionals | defpro.com





> *Eurocopter Helicopters Provide Performance, Capacity in Meeting Indias Varied Mission Requirements*



defence.professionals | defpro.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndianArmy

BoB's said:


> Unmanned Tracked Ground Vehicle - MUNTRA​



Can anyone shed some light on this machine??


----------



## sudhir007

Press Information Bureau English Releases

Defence Minister Shri AK Antony declared open the Defexpo India-2012, the 7th Land, Naval and Internal Security Systems Exhibition, here this morning. Following is the full text of his Inaugural Address on the occasion:

&#8220;Distinguished participants, guests and friends,

On behalf of the Ministry of Defence, Government of India, I take this opportunity to extend a very warm welcome to all our distinguished delegates and participants from across the world to DEFEXPO INDIA 2012. I wish you all a very pleasant and a successful visit.

DEFEXPO INDIA 2012 is the seventh of the series of India&#8217;s Land and Naval Systems Exposition, being biennially organised by the Ministry of Defence since 1999. This year the event has been organised in association with Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry, an example of public-private partnership.

Over the years, with your active participation, DEFEXPO has witnessed rapid growth, from its modest beginnings in 1999. This year it has recorded unprecedented growth, both in terms of company participation and official delegations. This year, 58 official delegations including 18 ministerial delegations are attending DEFEXPO 2012.

At the politico-security level, India has always been recognised as a responsible power and a stabilising factor in this region, in the face of various security challenges originating from different sources around us. India has traditionally been a peace-loving nation. However, we have to be ready to meet any challenge to our territorial integrity and sovereignty. Our Armed Forces need to have access to the latest defence technologies, equipped with the state-of-the-art platforms, equipment and systems to meet any threat. Our Government&#8217;s efforts are directed towards modernisation our Armed Forces.

India&#8217;s defence expenditure in the recent past has been around 2% of the GDP, which is consistent with our security needs, as well as our requirements in the area. With the projected growth of the Indian economy expected at a trajectory of 8-10% for the next two decades, expenditure on defence in absolute terms is bound to increase.

It need not be over-emphasised that we have to achieve a high level of indigenisation in defence and this is our thrust area. Our quest for self-reliance in defence underlines the growing importance of private sector participation on the one hand, and revitalising the public sector on the other. Our emphasis is on public-private sector partnership in the defence industry. Enabling Policy framework has been put in place to develop indigenous capabilities through harnessing the potential and utilising resources available, both in the public and the private sector. Our defence industry is now open up to 100 per cent for Indian private sector participation, while Foreign Direct Investment is permissible up to 26 per cent.

We have been periodically reviewing the Defence Procurement Procedures to usher in greater transparency and speed in the defence acquisition process. The introduction of &#8220;Buy & Make (Indian)&#8221; category in Defence Procurement Procedures is aimed at encouraging proactive participation of the Indian industry by way of forming joint ventures with any foreign manufacturer.

Offset banking is permissible in our Defence Offset policy, the scope of which has now been expanded to include civil aerospace, internal security and training within the ambit of eligible products and services for discharge of offset obligations. The licensing condition has already been rationalised. As part of the continuous process of periodic review of our Defence Procurement Procedure, review of the Defence Offset Policy is also being undertaken and further changes are expected in due course.

The Indian defence industry has gradually matured over the years and substantial capabilities have been developed in land, naval and air systems. As a result of the introduction of Defence Offset Policy, India is gradually becoming a key outsourcing hub for the global defence industry.

DEFEXPO INDIA 2012 is our endeavour to showcase India&#8217;s capabilities in land, naval and security systems, as well as its emergence as an attractive destination for investment in defence sector. The event will also demonstrate our capability to design, develop and deliver a wide range of military and civil products and services to meet the stringent specifications and, that too, at most competitive prices. We are open to enter into mutually beneficial agreements with friendly countries in the field of critical and state-of-the-art futuristic defence technologies. We would welcome all such proposals in our endeavour to modernise our Armed Forces.

I am confident that DEFEXPO 2012 would provide ample opportunities to all the exhibitors to display their latest technologies and products. This platform would also enable them to tap the market and business potential for mutual benefit. I would also like all our defence production units to learn from the experience of their overseas collaborators participating in DEFEXPO INDIA 2012.

I would also like to request the participants and officials of Ministry of Defence to actively participate in the Seminar on the topical subject being organised by FICCI during the exhibition. I would also like to recommend FICCI, our event manager and the team of Ministry officers working closely together for making excellent arrangements for conducting DEFEXPO 2012.

I once again extend a warm welcome to all the participants, guests, exhibitors present at DEFEXPO 2012. I hope that your stay will be a fruitful and an enjoyable one. I am sure it will be a grand success. May I also take this opportunity to announce that 8th DEFEXPO INDIA will be held from February 6-9, 2014 at New Delhi.

WITH THESE WORDS, I DECLARE DEFEXPO 2012 OPEN.

Thank You. Jai Hind.&#8221;


----------



## sudhir007

Tata Motors Limited : Tata Motors showcases Anti-Terrorist Indoor Combat Vehicle concept at DEFEXPO India 2012 | 4-Traders

Launches Prahar missile launcher and armoured vehicles

Tata Motors today showcased a new Micro Bullet-Proof Vehicle (MBPV) at DEFEXPO India 2012, a highly mobile combat vehicle for indoor combat inside airports, railway stations and other such infrastructure. The concept is the first of its kind design to assist the country's elite forces in indoor combat.

Besides, Tata Motors launched four other defence vehicles - the Tata 12x12 Prahaar Missile Carrier, the Tata Light Armoured Vehicle, the Tata Mobile Bunker and the Tata 6x6 7kl Refueler and displayed a range of other concept vehicles, such as the Tata Quick Deployment Mobile Communication Terminal (QDMCT).

Speaking on the occasion, Mr. P. M. Telang, Managing Director - India Operations, Tata Motors, said, "The launch of our new combat & tactical vehicles and equipment, leveraged from our strength in design and development of a wide range of commercial vehicles, now enables us to cover the entire defence mobility spectrum. Tata Motors defence solutions already covers the complete range of logistics and armoured vehicles that have also been popular in supporting the police and paramilitary forces in counter insurgency operations."

At the DEFEXPO, Tata Motors displayed scaled models of its concept Futuristic Infantry Combat Vehicle (FICV) (Tracked & Wheeled), including the turret. In addition, the proposed layout of the production facility was also displayed. Tata Motors is one of the four Indian companies, which has been issued the Expression of Interest (EoI) by the Indian Army, for the FICV - a 'Make Indian' project. Tata Motors has accordingly responded to the EoI based on indigenous design and development in association with key technology partners and submitted their response in October 2010.

Tata Micro Bullet-Proof Vehicle (MBPV): The Tata Micro Bullet-Proof Vehicle (MBPV) is a project that is being jointly developed by VRDE-DRDO and Tata Motors, for providing the country's elite commando forces (NSG, Marine Commandos, Para Battalions & Force One) with a protected mobility solution that assists them during indoor combat against insurgents. The need for this kind of a solution has been felt desperately by commando units, who face multiple hostage situations; wherein terrorists have been holed up inside confined premises, houses, hotels, malls and airports.

The MBPV has been designed keeping indoor combat in mind, with special features like bullet resistant panels for protection, compact dimensions, with 4-wheel assisted turning for easy movement within indoor confines and high power-to-weight ratio for fast & agile movement, during combat. Firing ports have also been incorporated for retaliatory action. Moreover, it has an added capability of climbing stairs as well.

Tata 12x12 Prahaar Missile Carrier: Tata Motors has developed an indigenous high mobility, all-terrain and all-wheel drive, Tata LPTA 5252-12 X12 vehicle, specifically for missile launcher cum carrier applications like integration of Prahar, BrahMos and Nirbhay Missiles, in close coordination with R&DE - DRDO.

Tata Light Armoured Vehicle: The Internal Homeland Security Forces and the State Police Forces, being endowed with the prime responsibility of securing the State, consistently move in and out of territories which are extremist hotbeds. Keeping this in mind, Tata Motors has developed the Tata Light Armoured Vehicle to aid the troops in Counter Insurgency Operations, as well as for patrolling the hinterland. In line with this, the Tata Light Armoured Vehicle has been engineered to be far superior to its competitors; in terms of performance, safety & convenience and meeting CMVR regulations.

Tata Mobile Bunker: Tata Mobile Bunker has been designed on the LPA 713 4-wheel drive platform, to ensure fast & safe movement of troops in naxal infested states and to act as a platform for retaliatory action. The vehicle is protected against gunfire, corresponding to ballistic protection of NIJ Level III. It is a highly mobile platform and can be used as a base for various protected applications like troop carriers, ambulances and buses.

Tata 6x6 7kl Refueler: Tata Motors has developed an indigenous high mobility, all-terrain and all-wheel drive refueler vehicle, specifically for the Indian Armed forces, Paramilitary, State police, DPSUs, State Government & Municipal agencies and the Aviation industry. The base vehicle has already been trial evaluated by the Indian Armed forces, for various applications like Common Gun Tower, HMV with material handling crane and Multi-Barrel Rocket launcher GRAD BM 21.

Tata LSV - QDMCT (Quick Deployment Mobile Communication Terminal): The Tata LSV - QDMCT is a shelter based, self-contained vehicle mounted communication system that provides wide area IP network. It provides reliable and secured IP connectivity for data, voice & video, between various nodes. Multiple communication media have been provided for both data & voice connectivity. The state-of-the-art Tata QDMCT is designed and developed in collaboration with RCI - DRDO. The system has found an ideal platform in the Tata LSV, which is a high payload, high mobility & low silhouette military platform, designed for withstanding tough weather and terrain conditions.

Tata 8x8 Water Purification System: Tata Motors has developed a mobile water decontamination system on the LPTA 3138 8x8, for all-terrain, all weather operation in collaboration with M/s. WEW (Germany). This application is especially developed keeping the drinking water contamination problem, faced by Armed Forces, Paramilitary force, at disaster struck areas. This application is also apt for State Governments and various Municipal agencies, to tackle the issue of supplying drinking water to remote villages. This water decontamination system is capable of purifying the most impure forms of water and makes it portable through Reverse Osmosis (RO) process.

Tata 8x8 Missile Carrier: Tata Motors has developed an indigenous high mobility, all-terrain and all-wheel drive Tata vehicle, specifically for various all terrain applications like Command and Control unit, Missile Carrier, MHC Radar Station and Missile Firing Platform.

Tata Safari Storme GS 800 4x4: The Indian Armed Forces are currently looking at procuring a 4-wheel drive, high mobility platform, for induction into the Defence Services as a General Service vehicle; to be used for transporting officers during peacetime, as well as during conflicts, across locations in India. Tata Motors has designed and developed the Safari Storme GS 800, in-house, in line with the requirements of the forces.

Tata Safari Storme Armoured: With the strong resurgence of threat perceptions amongst high profile dignitaries, trade delegates, etc., the need arises for a mode of transport, which is very safe, but at the same time comfortable and stylish enough for this segment of people. Tata Motors offers the Tata Armored Safari Storme, equipped with latest state-of-art technology, for catering to VVIP movements. The Armored Safari Storme inculcates a strengthened chassis & suspension system, enhanced braking efficiency of the vehicle, to take care of the additional armoring weight, so that the performance of vehicle remains similar, to that of the unarmored Safari. Such a vehicle carries a CMVR certificate and is legal to run on road as per CMVR. The vehicle has internal Up-Armoring and to the untrained eye, the look is "innocent".

Tata Xenon Recce 4x4: Tata Motors has developed the Xenon Recce 4x4, specifically for off-road patrolling usage by the Armed Forces, both in India and abroad. For this purpose, it has developed separate engines, complying with both BS III, as well as Euro norms. Equipped with state-of-the-art high mobility features, the Xenon Recce provides the Central Paramilitary Forces, and State police forces, with a lethal platform to carry out Combing Operations, Jungle Warfare with ease.

Tata Mine Protected Vehicle: The Mine Protected Vehicle (MPV) has been developed to protect its occupants, from threats like ambushes and sudden violent attacks, using powerful explosive mines. Tata MPV takes troop protection to the next level. Designed to protect against gunfire, with ballistic protection of NIJ Level III, it provides essential protection to military and para military forces. It is well protected and has more than acceptable levels of mobility.

Tata Motors has been associated with the country's off-road defence and security forces, since 1958 and has supplied over 1,00,000 vehicles to the Indian military and Paramilitary forces, so far. The company offers its products and services that not only meet the needs of the domestic market, but are also positioned to meet most stringent requirements across the world. Tata Motors exports its range of specialised defence vehicles to the SAARC, ASEAN and African regions. With Tata Motors rich portfolio in multi-axle range like 12x12, 8x8 & 6x6, the company has started supplying to leading Missile OEMs across the world. The company has established itself as a supplier of specialist vehicles for UN peacekeeping missions. Tata Motors range of off-road vehicles are also being procured by the agencies, involved in AID & Development, across the world like GSA, KBR, Oxfam, RONCO, RA International & Riders.


----------



## SpArK

*French Miss: Dassault ducks India Defexpo*

What should be one's first order of business after achieving L1 status in India's Medium Multirole Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) competition? Miss a major defence trade show in New Delhi, of course. *After all, it is only the fighter deal of the century.
*

Following the MMRCA short listing last April, which saw the Gripen, F/A-18 E/F, F-16IN, and MiG-35 knocked out of contention, and news of the Rafale's selection (and Eurofighter's effective departure) in January, I was not exactly expecting an MMRCA orgy at this year's Defexpo India 2012. But I did take it for granted that I would encounter confident signs of French satisfaction, such as Rafale banners or even a full sized mock up.

As I wandered the halls of DefExpo this morning, however, I felt an unease grow in me. Something was just not right. After several puzzled moments it dawned on me: no Rafale stuff!

To be fair, Defexpo is chaotic as only an Indian tradeshow can be. It is conceivable that perhaps I missed an enormous Dassault pavilion with 'MMRCA final contender!' emblazoned all over the place, but try as I might, I could find hardly a hint that MMRCA exists. I checked a list of show participants: no Dassault, no Rafale.

Evan Pilatus, whose PC 7 Mk II has achieved L1 status in the basic trainer competition, has a modest stand. Nothing fancy, but at least there are a few guys hanging around with a nice coffee machine.

*Eurofighter, for its part, has a decent-sized stand manned by a big contingent - a large enough presence to suggest they are still quite hopeful that their French foe will again succumb to the Curse of the Rafale. The French team is getting a reputation as the Andy Murray of fighter competitions after 11th hour chokes in the Brazilian and UAE campaigns. A large model of the Captor-E AESA was prominently displayed in the stand.*

*After some searching I found a model of the Rafale at the modest Thales stand.
*

*"I'm looking for the Dassault stand," said I to the booth babe.

"Who is that?"

"Er, Rafale?"

"If you pass me your card I'll have him call you."

"I'll come back, thanks."*

Perhaps the Rafale team is fearful of celebrating too soon, lest they jinx their chances in the delicate negotiations now underway. If so, then their fear of bringing bad luck upon themselves almost borders on paranoia.

I mentioned the French no-show to an executive involved in one of the campaigns that didn't make the cut last April.

"If you had L1 status, would you be promoting (cool fighter X) today?"

"Of course! It's all about building confidence." Then, with a shrug: "But that's just the French."

*The Asian Skies blog will again hunt for the elusive Rafale tomorrow.
*

French Miss: Dassault ducks India Defexpo - Asian Skies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

Russia unveils new version of T-90C tank at DEFEXPO | Russia & India Report

*WASS unveils Flash Black world's First Next Generation Lightweight Torpedo in India*

The new Flash Black torpedo comes with a number of innovations that makes it unique in the world in terms of flexibility, capability and affordability WASS (Whitehead Alenia Sistemi Subacquei), a Finmeccanica Company, unveiled the Flash Black, worlds first next generation lightweight Torpedo in India, at DEFEXPO, 2012.


*The Flash Black lightweight torpedo is a highly versatile torpedo that has the capabilities to be launched from any platform (including underwater ones, AUV, UUV and USV) against any target (including large nuclear submarines, midgets, surface ships, hijacked ships and other torpedoes), in any environment (including littoral waters and extremely shallow bottom depths) and in presence of the most sophisticated countermeasures.*

*Reaching very high speeds and featuring long range engagement, the Flash Black achieves an incomparable killing probability. It is extremely silent and can be wire-guided, homing either on the ship wake or on its acoustic signature, just as an advanced Heavyweight Torpedo. Further unique features of the Flash Black are the rechargeable Lithium-Polymer Battery and the wide use of composite materials, such as carbon fibers, for the manufacturing of most of its structure.*

WASS unveils Flash Black world's First Next Generation Lightweight Torpedo in India : Defense news

*If anybody is going to Defexpo 2012 or has been there, please can you tell us whether Arjun mk2 is there or even a picture or model of arjun mk2 is there ??? Same goes with P17a design and FINSAS program ......*

Some pictures :


















One of the stalls at the MSME DEFEXPO 2012 on Palace ground in Bangalore on 3rd March , 2012. 














HAL LCH Scale down model :












*French Industry Nexter Systems equipment and know-how in advanced combat systems at DefExpo 2012*

Since 2004, Nexter is participating in DEFEXPO in India, exhibiting its equipment and showing its know how in advanced-combat systems. Nexter Systems has inherited the centuries old experience of French land defence experts and is a European leader in Defence Industry. Nexter Systems been designing and supplying Land Defence systems for the French army for several decades.






_Nexter developed a new towed howitzer, the Trajan, based on the Caesar 155/52 mm barrel._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Indias third largest heavy commercial vehicle manufacturer Asia MotorWorks (AMW) unveiled its new range of military vehicles called AMW Defence at the 6th International Land and Naval Systems Exhibition or Defence Expo 2012 being held at Pragati Maidan, New Delhi between March 29-April 1. *








> The AMW Defence range on display at the show includes a 4X4 General Service cum Logistics truck, which can be offered with engines ranging from 180 bhp to 270 bhp. The truck offers greater mobility over difficult terrain and has a permanent all-wheel drive system for improved traction. Besides that, its tilt-able cabin is air-conditioned to enhance comfort.










> The second vehicle on display is a Firefighting Truck which meets stringent defence specifications. This vehicle has been developed to control any fire incidence at vital installations and can be offered with engine options ranging from 180 bhp to 270 bhp.










> Finally, AMW is also showing a 6X4 Heavy Duty Recovery Vehicle, which would also be available in 6X6 configuration. This vehicle offers a state of the art hydraulic recovery solution to the Armed Forces. Its unique features include an under-lift and move operation, lighter mounted equipment with high lift capacity and a 210 degree rotation for ease of recovery in challenging terrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Asia MotorWorks AMW of India unveils military trucks called AMW Defence at Defexpo 2012*
















AMW dazzles with an array of military vehicles at Defence Expo 2012 - Auto Industry News

Asia MotorWorks AMW of India unveils military trucks called AMW Defence at DefExpo 2012 2903128*-*Army Recognition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> At the DEFEXPO, Tata Motors displayed scaled models of its concept Futuristic Infantry Combat Vehicle (FICV) (*Tracked & Wheeled*), including the turret. In addition, the proposed layout of the production facility was also displayed. Tata Motors is one of the four Indian companies, which has been issued the Expression of Interest (EoI) by the Indian Army, for the FICV - a 'Make Indian' project. Tata Motors has accordingly responded to the EoI based on indigenous design and development in association with key technology partners and submitted their response in October 2010.








LOOK AT THE MODEL IN THE BACK!!!

Model of the wheeled, picture of tracked!!

Looks awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## angeldemon_007

*SAGEM À DEFEXPO 2012*

*Sagem (company of the Safran Group) is working close to the Indian forces, the DRDO (Defence Research & Development Organisation), and the industries of the aerospace and defence sector. Part of several major military programs in India, the company supplies navigation, avionics and optronics systems for air, land and sea combat platforms, including combat aircraft and helicopters.*

Proud to be present at Defexpo 2012, Sagem displays on its stand ( HALL 12 A) a comprehensive range of equipments and solutions for intelligence, surveillance, targeting, navigation, engagement and combat :

*AASM precision guided air-to&#8211;ground modular armament*






The Sagem AASM comprises a guidance kit and range augmentation kit integrated on a standard bomb. It exists in three versions : GPS/INS, GPS/INS and infrared, GPS/INS and laser, the latest to engage mobile targets with outstanding accuracy. AASM includes 125, 250, 500 and 1,000 kg versions. Day or night, all weather, AASM can be released at low altitude and can also be fired off-axis. Its range exceeds 60 km. In 2009, the French MoD awarded Sagem a contract for 3,400 AASMs. AASM has been intensively used during NATO operation Unified Protector by Rafale omnirole fighters against high value targets, for close air support missions in time sensitive targeting mode, and for the destruction of enemy air defenses.

*VIGY Observer*






A new day/night surveillance system developed by Sagem, VIGY Observer is mainly designed for light ships. Installed on a gyro-stabilized platform, it integrates a 3rd -generation IR sensor, color TV camera with zoom, and an eye safe laser rangefinder.

*SIGMA 30 and SIGMA 40*

Sagem Ring-laser gyro for combat platforms, SIGMA INS offers a high level of performance in severe environments. SIGMA 30 is dedicated for artillery systems. It is combat proven on the CAESAR artillery system. Designed for naval platforms, SIGMA 40, thanks to its modular architecture, is ideal for the modernization of existing vessels. SIGMA 40 XP is the dedicated version to submarines. Sigma 40 familly is in service with more than 300 ships of more than 30 navies. It has been selected to modernise the French nuclear attack submarines and the SSk of the Republic of Korea Navy.

*FELIN & Sword*











A integrated system for the dismounted soldier, FELIN is currently fielded in the French Army : six regiments being operational end of 2011, a total of 22 600 systems being planned. Aiming sight for the soldier, Sword is an optronic equipment that can improve significantly firing precision and detection of the dismounted soldiers. Sword aiming sights are in full scale production for the FELIN program of the French Army. WASP and CM3. WASP and CM3 are optronic equipments and aiming sights that can improve operational effectiveness of light combat vehicles. Sagem is the main contractor of the FELIN program.

*JIM LR*






Sagem JIM LR is a day-night thermal imager that integrates GPS, eye-safe laser rangefinder and North seeker. JIM LR is interoperable with C2 systems. More than 4,500 JIM LR are in service or on order, especially NATO forces, including more than 2,000 by French forces. JIM LR is combat proven. JIM LR has just been selected bay the British Army.


Sagem


----------



## Vatoz

Yeti said:


> I like the look of that CV90 oh yes i do



&#304;t looks good but it's totally shiiit. NBC sistem is fully crap. The maintenance is a pain in the a.. 
If it gets hit in the back "GAME OVER"

I was commander of CV90, and I would say stay away from it.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Copyright Saya*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Water Car Engineer

_look at the INSAS pic above with Indian Holo_

*Copyright Saya*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Copyright Saya *










*Future of Indian artillery?*






*The Defence Bioengineering and Electromedical Laboratory (DEBEL) is an Indian defense laboratory of the Defence Research & Development Organization (DRDO)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Tata Motors :*

*Tata Safari Storme GS 800 4x4 & Armoured at the DEFEXPO 2012*






Tata Motors had a major presence at the DEFEXPO 2012. They showcased a range of vehicles that could be used by the Indian Army. Some of them were the heavily modified version of the Safari Storme:

Tata Safari Storme GS 800 4x4: The Indian Armed Forces are currently looking at procuring a 4-wheel drive, high mobility platform, for induction into the Defence Services as a General Service vehicle; to be used for transporting officers during peacetime, as well as during conflicts, across locations in India. Tata Motors has designed and developed the Safari Storme GS 800, in-house, in line with the requirements of the forces.
PI

Tata Safari Storme Armoured: With the strong resurgence of threat perceptions amongst high profile dignitaries, trade delegates, etc., the need arises for a mode of transport, which is very safe, but at the same time comfortable and stylish enough for this segment of people. Tata Motors offers the Tata Armored Safari Storme, equipped with latest state-of-art technology, for catering to VVIP movements. The Armored Safari Storme inculcates a strengthened chassis & suspension system, enhanced braking efficiency of the vehicle, to take care of the additional armoring weight, so that the performance of vehicle remains similar, to that of the unarmored Safari. Such a vehicle carries a CMVR certificate and is legal to run on road as per CMVR. The vehicle has internal Up-Armoring and to the untrained eye, the look is innocent.


*Tata LSV  QDMCT at the DEFEXPO 2012*






Tata Motors had a major presence at the DEFEXPO 2012. They showcased a range of vehicles that could be used by the Indian Army. One of them was the LSV  QDMCT:

Tata LSV  QDMCT (Quick Deployment Mobile Communication Terminal): The Tata LSV  QDMCT is a shelter based, self-contained vehicle mounted communication system that provides wide area IP network. It provides reliable and secured IP connectivity for data, voice & video, between various nodes. Multiple communication media have been provided for both data & voice connectivity. The state-of-the-art Tata QDMCT is designed and developed in collaboration with RCI  DRDO. The system has found an ideal platform in the Tata LSV, which is a high payload, high mobility & low silhouette military platform, designed for withstanding tough weather and terrain conditions.


*Tata Mine Protected Vehicle MPV at the DEFEXPO 2012*






Tata Motors had a major presence at the DEFEXPO 2012. They showcased a range of vehicles that could be used by the Indian Army. One of them was the MPV or the Mine Protected Vehicle:

Tata Mine Protected Vehicle: The Mine Protected Vehicle (MPV) has been developed to protect its occupants, from threats like ambushes and sudden violent attacks, using powerful explosive mines. Tata MPV takes troop protection to the next level. Designed to protect against gunfire, with ballistic protection of NIJ Level III, it provides essential protection to military and para military forces. It is well protected and has more than acceptable levels of mobility.


*Tata Mobile Bunker at the DEFEXPO2012*






Tata Motors had a major presence at the DEFEXPO 2012. They showcased a range of vehicles that could be used by the Indian Army. One of them was the Mobile Bunker::

Tata Mobile Bunker: Tata Mobile Bunker has been designed on the LPA 713 4-wheel drive platform, to ensure fast & safe movement of troops in naxal infested states and to act as a platform for retaliatory action. The vehicle is protected against gunfire, corresponding to ballistic protection of NIJ Level III. It is a highly mobile platform and can be used as a base for various protected applications like troop carriers, ambulances and buses.


*Tata 8x8 Water Purification System at the DEFEXPO 2012*






Tata Motors had a major presence at the DEFEXPO 2012. They showcased a range of vehicles that could be used by the Indian Army. One of them was the 8x8 Water Purification System:

Tata 8x8 Water Purification System: Tata Motors has developed a mobile water decontamination system on the LPTA 3138 8x8, for all-terrain, all weather operation in collaboration with M/s. WEW (Germany). This application is especially developed keeping the drinking water contamination problem, faced by Armed Forces, Paramilitary force, at disaster struck areas. This application is also apt for State Governments and various Municipal agencies, to tackle the issue of supplying drinking water to remote villages. This water decontamination system is capable of purifying the most impure forms of water and makes it portable through Reverse Osmosis (RO) process.

Indian Automotive News

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## angeldemon_007

More details on these :



>






>



Its M777 right ??? Not any indian solution...

@ Sir LurkaLot 

You cannot see the FICV model clearly in the picture. Please post them again from different angle so that we can see. Also any other FICV model from different company ??? This also means that Tata is one of the two finalist because only finalists were suppose to make the design.


Also guys more information of arjun mk2 and FINSAS will be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

angeldemon_007 said:


> More details on these :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its M777 right ??? Not any indian solution...


 
I thought it was OFB art. Idk for sure, you're prop right.


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Tata 6x6 7KL Refueler at the DEFEXPO 2012*






Tata Motors had a major presence at the DEFEXPO 2012. They showcased a range of vehicles that could be used by the Indian Army. One of them was the 6x6 7kl Refueler:

Tata 6x6 7kl Refueler: Tata Motors has developed an indigenous high mobility, all-terrain and all-wheel drive refueler vehicle, specifically for the Indian Armed forces, Paramilitary, State police, DPSUs, State Government & Municipal agencies and the Aviation industry. The base vehicle has already been trial evaluated by the Indian Armed forces, for various applications like Common Gun Tower, HMV with material handling crane and Multi-Barrel Rocket launcher GRAD BM 21.


*Tata 12x12 Prahaar Missile Carrier at DEFEXPO 2012*






Tata Motors had a major presence at the DEFEXPO 2012. They showcased a range of vehicles that could be used by the Indian Army. One of them was the 12x12 Prahaar Missile Carrier:

Tata 12x12 Prahaar Missile Carrier: Tata Motors has developed an indigenous high mobility, all-terrain and all-wheel drive, Tata LPTA 5252-12 X12 vehicle, specifically for missile launcher cum carrier applications like integration of Prahar, BrahMos and Nirbhay Missiles, in close coordination with R&DE &#8211; DRDO.


*Guys looks like Tata has gone ballistic this time...*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## angeldemon_007

Wtach this cool Bumar video from Defexpo 2012







Russian T90S MBT at Defexpo 2012






*A.K.Antony at Defexpo 2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## angeldemon_007

Livefist :

DRDO







*India's MUNTRA Unmanned Tracked Ground Vehicle*































*HAL's poster at Defexpo 2012*






You can see new additions : Rafale, PakFa, MRTA etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Rare Arjun shots!
*






*TATA Wheeled IFV/APC
*

You can see track and wheel!!

If TATA is picked, this will replace BMP2














*Mahindra Marksman*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*T-90MS*























> *HALBIT *Joint Venture. In May 2007, Elbit Systems, Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. (HAL) and MerlinHawk Associates Private Limited established HALBIT Avionics Private Limited (HALBIT) as an Indian joint venture company. HALBIT, in which we hold a 26% interest, was established to jointly market, design and integrate avionics and simulator products in the Indian market and other agreed markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> @ Sir LurkaLot
> 
> You cannot see the FICV model clearly in the picture. Please post them again from different angle so that we can see. Also any other FICV model from different company ???



I 2nd that, any more infos? Good that at least TATA seems to be able to develop a state of the art IFV, compared to DRDO.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

angeldemon_007 said:


> @ Sir LurkaLot
> 
> You cannot see the FICV model clearly in the picture. Please post them again from different angle so that we can see. Also any other FICV model from different company ??? This also means that Tata is one of the two finalist because only finalists were suppose to make the design.







TATA FICV

Clearer picture


I dont think Mahindra or L&T revealed any model of their FICV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> Wtach this cool Bumar video from Defexpo 2012



Nice find, so they are advertising their Patria version besides the Anders light tank.



angeldemon_007 said:


> You can see new additions : Rafale, PakFa, MRTA etc.



But something that is missing as well, Kaveri engine! Shows how much confidence there is on this engine.



Sir LurkaLot said:


>



Nice cockpit!


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Is there a model for track version also ???




>



*This is pretty cool. I can't imagine indian companies have made this. This way ahead of Russian counterparts. I bet it will go on FGFA.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Sir LurkaLot said:


> TATA FICV



I knew I had seen this turret somewhere:

*German GTK Boxer IFV with the Rheinmetall Lance turret*







Rheinmetall Defence - Turret Systems and Weapon Stations


Wonder if that will be a problem for TATA, since parts of Rheinmetall just were blacklisted!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

>



Is HAL going to change the back landing gear ???




>



For the first time this ugly mean machine is looking cool.


Any new products from LnT, Mahindra, ALL ???

*Guys any stall for FINSAS ????????????????????/*


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> *This is pretty cool. I can't imagine indian companies have made this. This way ahead of Russian counterparts. I bet it will go on FGFA.*



I hoped to see some techs and weapons on this show that gives hints about FGFA and this is defenitely a possible part, but Samtel is developing a NG display as well, can't wait if that would be similar too.


----------



## angeldemon_007

@ Sancho.....

There are some changes in both turret and if we go like that then alot of other APC will match the same turret.

As far as blacklisting of Rheinmetall is concerned, its confirmed that they can't do any deal with any arm of MOD. In short, no deal with defence PSUs, private sector is clear.






This one is an important product of their partnership.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Has drdo/ofb shown that FINSAS assault rifle ????

*F-Insas Rifle Design Clears Audit, To Go Into Production From Jan 2012*
Article Window

@ Sir LurkaLot 

Any design changes in Arjun mk2 especially turret ?? All other major changes visible or you heard there ?? You can clearly see the sight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> @ Sancho.....
> 
> There are some changes in both turret and if we go like that then alot of other APC will match the same turret...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...This one is an important product of their partnership.



Except the missile launcher on the side it is the same turret and if Rheinmetall is out, the Skyranger is out as well, even though Rheinmetall is at the Defexpo and still advertising it. For that this really can be a blow, lets see what the other companies offer.


@ All ! ! !

Is there a booth of Ashok Leyland Defense and if so, can somebody find out what their JV with German KMW is about? I would love to see their AGM artillery on one of Ashok Leylands trucks for IA self propelled howitzer requirement, but didn't heared anything about the JV for a year now.


----------



## angeldemon_007

Has DRDO shown design of AMCA, AURA, Rustam 2 (i am asking because there's always some minor change in every year's model) ?? Also have guys seen any information on Nirbhay missile (remember turboprop controversy) and LRCM/ALCM cruise missile ???


----------



## Water Car Engineer

angeldemon_007 said:


> @ Sir LurkaLot
> 
> Any design changes in Arjun mk2 especially turret ?? All other major changes visible or you heard there ?? You can clearly see the sight.



@007

I'm not in the expo.. I can't help you... I want to SEE and HOPING there is stuff like F-INSAS, Trichy, model of Nirbhay, etc, etc, etc, etc...

@007

No changes on the Rustom H

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Except the missile launcher on the side it is the same turret and if Rheinmetall is out, the Skyranger is out as well, even though Rheinmetall is at the Defexpo and still advertising it. For that this really can be a blow, lets see what the other companies offer.



I wrote before also yaar.



> As far as blacklisting of Rheinmetall is concerned, its confirmed that they can't do any deal with any arm of MOD. In short, no deal with defence PSUs, private sector is clear.



*THERE'S NO PROBLEM WITH ANY PRIVATE SECTOR DEALS, ONLY PUBLIC SECTOR IS PROHIBITED FROM ANY DEAL WITH BLACKLISTED COMPANIES BECAUSE THAT IS WERE YOU CAN POINT FINGER AT GOVERNMENT IF ANY CORRUPTION CASE OCCURS. IF THERE'S ANY CORRUPTION CASE HAPPENS IN PVT. SECTOR, GOVT. IS FREE OF ANY CHARGES, BUT ITS RARE.*

@Sir LurkaLot 

aNYWAY THANKS FOR YOUR CONTRIBUTION ....


THAT MSG WAS MEANT FOR EVERYONE.....


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> THAT MSG WAS MEANT FOR EVERYONE.....



We're all clueless as you..


----------



## angeldemon_007

*DRDO-autonomous underwater vehicle*












*mku bODY ARMOR*







*PINAKA Launcher Tube Openings, Closeup*







*PINAKA, Rocket*







*STORM SHADOW*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

*MTA:Multirole Transport Aircraft*












*Bharat Electronics Jammer*












*drdo TAL torpido*







*dUCK droP*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Marte ER , Air-to-Sea missile *







*DRDO HAPO Chamber*







*T72 *












*Pinaka Rocket*







*INSAS Rifle*


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*drdo vEHICLES*








*pRAHAR MISSILE*







*sukhoi 30mki with brahmos model*







*drdo robots*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> I wrote before also yaar.
> 
> 
> 
> *THERE'S NO PROBLEM WITH ANY PRIVATE SECTOR DEALS, ONLY PUBLIC SECTOR IS PROHIBITED FROM ANY DEAL WITH BLACKLISTED COMPANIES BECAUSE THAT IS WERE YOU CAN POINT FINGER AT GOVERNMENT IF ANY CORRUPTION CASE OCCURS. IF THERE'S ANY CORRUPTION CASE HAPPENS IN PVT. SECTOR, GOVT. IS FREE OF ANY CHARGES, BUT ITS RARE.*




I don't think that's correct, remember the Rheinmetall PZ2000 howitzer turret that was offered and even evaluated on a South African Denel T6 base? PRATEEK once said that it was ruled out later because Denel was a blacklisted company, which is even very logical, because it doesn't make sense to blacklist a company and then indirectly buy their stuff only because they are fitted to another base. That's why I said, TATA could be in trouble if Rheinmetall will be blacklisted, because any of their products with any relation to Rheinmetall will have less chances to win competitions.




angeldemon_007 said:


> *drdo vEHICLES*



Oh boy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Guardium UGV*












*Is it Super SU30 MKI ????????*







*bRAHMOS NAVAL LAUNCHER*












*UNIVERSAL VERTICAL LAUNCHER FOR BRAHMOS*







*BRAHMOS ON SUB*







*BRAHMOS TEL*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalai Lama

Awesome thread!


----------



## angeldemon_007

*NISHANT UAV*







*RUSTAM 1*







*BHARAT ELECTRONICS LIMITED*







*NEW T90 MODEL*






















*BRAHMOS *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*pINAKA*












*TEJAS (DON'T KNOW MK1 OR MK2)*













*SU30 MKI *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

cAN YOU GUYS SEE THE TACTICAL PALM COMPUTER FOR INFANTRY ???













i THINK THIS IS THE NEW MODEL OF BFSR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*NAG*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

*THERMAL TORPEDO*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

*DRDO'S BUSK (BMP URBAN SURVIVAL KIT)*


----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## angeldemon_007

*NEW UAV*








*DRDO AWACS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

*MISSILE MODELS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## angeldemon_007

*DRDO NEW HELMETS WITH COMM. GEARS (I THINK)*













*AKASH SAM*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*NETRA*


----------



## angeldemon_007

*CARRIR COMMAND POST TRACK*







*AMBULANCE*







*ARMORED AMPHIBIOUS DOZER*



















*BHIM....I THOUGHT IT WAS CANCELLED*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*AKASH*







*NEW T90 *







*Bharat Electronics- ATAS: Active Towed Array Sonar*







*DRDO -- "Thermal Plastic Researc Laboratory" Developed, Plastic Bullets:-*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

*DefExpo 2012: Rossell India and CAE form Indian helicopter JV*






*Rossell India announced at Defexpo India 2012 that the Indian Foreign Investment Promotion Board has approved its plan to form a joint venture (JV) company with CAE to provide synthetic training solutions for the Indian defence market. Rossell India will hold a 74% of the joint venture company with CAE the remainder. *

&#8216;We wish to maximise business opportunities by leveraging CAE&#8217;s breadth of simulation technologies in line with India&#8217;s offset policy, and this joint venture company with Rossell will enable us to do so,&#8217; Ananth Ramaswami, Managing Director of CAE India, told Shephard.

The objective of the JV will be to focus primarily on providing training solutions for defence procurements where India is acquiring foreign platforms. The Indian Ministry of Defence is seeking to further develop the indigenous capabilities of Indian industry and this Indian-owned JV company will fully qualify to meet this objective under the Indian offset criteria for defence programmes. 

CAE has substantially expanded its presence in India from 13 employees in 2004 to more than 300 today. In February 2011 CAE officially inaugurated its new aerospace and defence complex in Bengaluru, where CAE India designs and develops training systems for the India armed forces and CAE operates an engineering centre of excellence for the development of visual databases and other software components for CAE&#8217;s simulators.

CAE also trains pilots from India&#8217;s main airlines at its Bengaluru aviation training centre and jointly owns with Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) the Helicopter Academy to Train by Simulation of Flying (HATSOFF), India&#8217;s first advanced helicopter training centre, located in Bengaluru.

As CAE India is 100% owned by the Canada-based CAE, contracts awarded to the Indian subsidiary do not count toward meeting the offset requirements stipulated by the Indian government for defence contracts awarded to foreign companies.

&#8216;Rossell has been looking for growth opportunities and we are pleased to form a joint venture with a global leader such as CAE,&#8217; said Harsh Mohan Gupta, Executive Chairman, Rossell India. &#8216;The Indian Ministry of Defence has specifically recognised simulation and training services as being eligible for offsets so we expect this company, which will have access to CAE&#8217;s world-class technology and experience, to be an attractive partner to foreign OEMs looking to meet offset requirements.&#8217;

As well as producing the indigenous HAL Advanced Light Helicopter and buying 80 Kazan Helicopters Mi-17V5 medium lift helicopters, the Indian Ministry of Defence is considering the acquisition of the Boeing CH-47F Chinook medium lift and AH-64D Apache attack helicopters, and is evaluating the Sikorsky S-70B and NH Industries NH90 for the Indian Navy&#8217;s Multi-Role Helicopter requirement. CAE produces simulators for most of the types being fielded or under consideration.


DefExpo 2012: Rossell India and CAE form Indian helicopter JV - News - Shephard

*Israeli pavilion most visited at Defexpo*

Defence minister A.K. Antony inaugurated the Defexpo 2012 (Defence Exposition) at Pragati Maidan here on Thursday. New sophisticated weapons manufactured by different companies and countries attracted lot of visitors.
Fifteen countries, including Canada, France, Greece, Germany, Hungary, South Korea, Czech Republic, Israel, Italy, Poland, Russia, South Africa, Turkey, UK and USA, are participating in the expo.
The Israeli stall was the most visited and their new assault rifle X-95 was the star of the show.
&#8220;This is a bullpup action, 5.56 ammo assault rifle with underbarrel grenade launcher and a rail on the top to adjust more attachments like telescope or night vision. This rifle is useful in any kind of circumstances or weather condition,&#8221; said a representative.
Apart from rifles, big guns were also showcased in the expo. The K-9 self-propelled Howitzer of South Korea is the one of the biggest weapons on show.
&#8220;K9 is an indigenous system of an all-welded steel armour construction which is rated to withstand impact by 14.5 mm armour piercing shells, 152 mm shell fragments, and anti-personnel mines,&#8221; said a representative.
The Russians showcased a unique sniper rifle AK 102 with the trademark of legendary AK 47.
Indian companies are showing their strength with Pinaka and Prahaar missiles with movable carrier made by Tata.
Bharat Electronics Ltd (BEL) is showcasing its range of products demonstrating its prowess in providing the armed forces robust surveillance and security systems.
DHS Systems International, world`s third largest deployable shelter manufacturer, has entered India, through a long-term deal with BEL Navi Mumbai unit.

Israeli pavilion most visited at Defexpo | The Asian Age

*Nexter in India *

defence.professionals | defpro.com


*Private players set sights on defence equipment supplies*


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Czech chances in India: modernization and overhaul of tanks and military helicopters millions*

*Alexandr Vondra, today officially opened the exhibition at the National Fair Defexpo the 2012th In New Delhi, India presents exactly 567 exhibitors from 33 countries including the Czech Republic.*

Opening ceremony attended by Prime Minister Alexandr Vondra, together with Chief of General Staff Army General Vlastimil Pick and Czech Ambassador to India Miloslav Staska. Before the ceremony, the Minister of Defence of the Czech pavilion greeted his Indian counterpart AK Antony.

Alexandr Vondra during the ceremony, said that India is a traditional industry for the Czech partner. Indian armed forces even after three decades of built part of their land forces on the technique and equipment that was Czech or Slovak origin. "In doing so we definitely want to continue and we'll act as the Indian Minister of Defense and with other state institutions," he told media.

The Indian market is a manufacturer of military equipment for emergency lure. The last five years is the regional superpower's largest importer of weapons in the world, but last year it was in defense of nearly $ 40 billion. India, which has 1 300 000 soldiers in active service only, and is in the top ten countries with the highest army budgets.

Czech companies that exhibit at Defexpo here or have a representative, according to Vondra in India have a chance to pursue. But will need more wit and ability to cooperate in an international environment. "It is not and will not so much about the weight and size, we need to promote products with higher added value," he said. At the same time denied that domestic companies will handle this task. "I have no doubt that Czech companies - both state and thus LOM VOP 026 &#352;ternberk, and many private companies - there can not enforce in the future."

Weapons manufacturers, who have a great chance to succeed in India, are several. This includes two state enterprises, whose founder is the Ministry of Defence - GTC 026 and LOM Praha. Military repair company in &#352;ternberk could for the local ground forces to carry out overhauls of vehicles such as BMP-2 or in the future give the Indians know how to overhaul and modernization of tank T-72.

Aircraft Repair Male&#353;ice could fix a number of Russian helicopters Mi-17 Indian Air Force. "Currently, we participate in three competitions, announced that the local Department of Defense, and we are in the final stage. I think we very well, "said Roman Plani&#269;ka, director of the company. The total volume of tenders are over one hundred million U.S. dollars spread over five years. For India, the Czechs carried out the overhaul of helicopters Mi-17, TV-3 engines and deliver the units and spare parts. Nearly four dozen helicopters would be repaired in the Czech Republic and Plani&#269;ka is no secret that this would work "with all the positives that it brings."

Hopefully it looks participation of Czech arms in a tender for new small arms for the Indian Army. Uherský company with its new product CZ 805 BREN, and its modifications, is betting that its assault rifle allows the use of various caliber ammunition. "Our range is capable of firing an assault rifle caliber ammunition as 7.62, and 5.56. Currently, the number of manufacturers producing this specified type of weapon can be counted on the fingers of one hand. According to our information in the tender are currently three companies, the Czech arms factory, Beretta IWI and Israel, "says Lubomir Kovarik, CEO CZUB. The company now awaits tender, if successful in the competition, deliver over the next few years, the Indian soldiers to a total of 66 thousand weapons.

All key projects which are Czech munitions are then supported by Alexandr Vondra during the official talks with Indian Defence Minister AK Antony. "We also discussed other matters of the more" high tech "- radars and reconnaissance equipment. There are more than twenty Czech entrepreneurs, and I think that the chances are quite high, "concluded Minister Vondra negotiations.











_A. Vondra, Czech Welcomes the stand of Indian HIS Counterparty_











_Czech delegation through the exhibition_

?eské ?ance v Indii: modernizace a generální opravy tank? a vrtulník? milionové armády | Ministerstvo obrany

------------------------------------------------------------

*SAAB RBS-70NG*






*The XAVER&#8482; Family of STTW solutions will be on display at DefExpo India and FIDAE International Air & Space Fair, Chile*

The XAVER&#8482; Family of STTW solutions will be on display at DefExpo India and FIDAE International Air & Space Fair, Chile


----------



## angeldemon_007

*India's Air-launched ATGM HELINA Close Up*



















Indian defence sector going to be a big market: US - India News - IBNLive

Indian businesses unveil multi-crore plans for defence sector



------------------------------------------


*NO STALL FROM PIPAVAV & SHRI LAKSHMI DEFENCE ????? *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*EXCALIBUR*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

India's MUNTRA Unmanned Tracked Ground Vehicle 





















India's Air-launched ATGM HELINA Close Up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*AMSTAF's multi-mission vehicle on display at the defexpo India ,in New Delhi on Thursday.*







*Rolta's night vision system on display at the defexpo India ,in New Delhi on Thursday.*







*An Indian solder with bumar,s assault rifles, at the defexpo India ,in New Delhi on Thursday.*







*Sako's TRG M10,on display at the defexpo India ,in New Delhi on Thursday.*







*ROSOMAK, a RPG protected vehicle on display at the defexpo India ,in New Delhi on Thursday.*







*DRASH, shelter and trailer system used by U.S. Military and NATO forces, on display at the defexpo India ,in New Delhi on Thursday*







*Core el's surveillance wireless video system on display at the defexpo India ,in New Delhi on Thursday.*







*Mirach 100/5,a integrated aerial target system on display at the defexpo India ,in New Delhi on Thursday.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Indian aerial camera vehicle by India Armour on display at the defexpo India ,in New Delhi on Thursday.*







*Lazar's ambush protected armored personnel carrier on display at the defexpo India ,in New Delhi on Thursday.*







*DRDO's Milan ATGM simulator on display at the defexpo India ,in New Delhi on Thursday.*







*Polaris snow sledging vehicle on display at the defexpo India ,in New Delhi on Thursday.*


----------



## angeldemon_007

*ABG Shipyard Limited, Pollution Control Vessel*












*Amphibian aircraft from ShinMaywa*







*DRDO Torpedo*







*New T90*


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Brahmos*












*IJT*







*Guardium II, Remotely operated vehicle*







*Panhard from Ashok Leyland*







*Renault Truck*







*Advanced Field Dressing Solutions for Armed Forces *


----------



## angeldemon_007

*HAROP Loitering Weapon System from IAI*








*LCA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Another picture of Tata's FICV*






*New T90*
























_ Defence Minister AK Antony looks at the Model of Upgraded Schilka Air Defence Weapon System after the inauguration ceremony of Defexpo 2012 at Pragati Maidan_

*Russian Weapons*







*AK Antony holding a machine gun*







*One more picture of Tata's FICV*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Finmeccanica brings wide product line to DefExpo*


Finmeccanica's brings wide product line to DefExpo | StratPost


*Saab&#8217;s air, land and naval systems at DefExpo*


Saab's air, land and naval systems at DefExpo | StratPost


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Israel Pavilion at Defexpo 2012, Hall 11*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*GUYS I POSTED THIS BY MISTAKE AS T90 BUT ITS T72 AJEYA*



>


----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys a few pics of F-INSAS would be awesome!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punjabimunda

guys did anyone see the final design of amca. i heard it was going to be shown on this show.


----------



## druid

^
dude I don't think amca project is advanced enough for a final design...


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Rosamak at Def Expo 2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## angeldemon_007

*DM on Arjun talking to crew*







*Kaveri Engine*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Indigenous Naval Offshore Patrol Vessel (Goa shypyad)*
The Stealth vessel, which will carry onboard 118 naval personnel including 16 officials and 102 sailors


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Counter Measures Dispensing System*



















*DRDO (TAL), Light Weight Torpedo (Helicopter Version)*







*Drdo, Active Phased Array Radar*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Indo-Russian MTA*













*Kavei*







*HALBIT, Next Generation Avionics & Cockpits *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Inside Arjun-MK1 Tank*


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Atlas Elektronik At Defexpo-2012*


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Defence Company of India Tata motors showcases a full range of combat vehicles at DefExpo 2012*

Tata Motors today showcased a new Micro Bullet-Proof Vehicle (MBPV) at DEFEXPO India 2012, a highly mobile combat vehicle for indoor combat inside airports, railway stations and other such infrastructure. The concept is the first of its kind design to assist the country's elite forces in indoor combat. Besides, Tata Motors launched four other defence vehicles - the Tata 12x12 Prahaar Missile Carrier, the Tata Light Armoured Vehicle, the Tata Mobile Bunker and the Tata 6x6 7kl Refueler and displayed a range of other concept vehicles, such as the Tata Quick Deployment Mobile Communication Terminal (QDMCT).











Speaking on the occasion, Mr. P. M. Telang, Managing Director - India Operations, Tata Motors, said, "The launch of our new combat & tactical vehicles and equipment, leveraged from our strength in design and development of a wide range of commercial vehicles, now enables us to cover the entire defence mobility spectrum. Tata Motors defence solutions already covers the complete range of logistics and armoured vehicles that have also been popular in supporting the police and paramilitary forces in counter insurgency operations."

At the DEFEXPO, Tata Motors displayed scaled models of its concept Futuristic Infantry Combat Vehicle (FICV) (Tracked & Wheeled), including the turret. In addition, the proposed layout of the production facility was also displayed. Tata Motors is one of the four Indian companies, which has been issued the Expression of Interest (EoI) by the Indian Army, for the FICV - a 'Make Indian' project. Tata Motors has accordingly responded to the EoI based on indigenous design and development in association with key technology partners and submitted their response in October 2010.

Tata Micro Bullet-Proof Vehicle (MBPV): The Tata Micro Bullet-Proof Vehicle (MBPV) is a project that is being jointly developed by VRDE-DRDO and Tata Motors, for providing the country's elite commando forces (NSG, Marine Commandos, Para Battalions & Force One) with a protected mobility solution that assists them during indoor combat against insurgents. The need for this kind of a solution has been felt desperately by commando units, who face multiple hostage situations; wherein terrorists have been holed up inside confined premises, houses, hotels, malls and airports.

The MBPV has been designed keeping indoor combat in mind, with special features like bullet resistant panels for protection, compact dimensions, with 4-wheel assisted turning for easy movement within indoor confines and high power-to-weight ratio for fast & agile movement, during combat. Firing ports have also been incorporated for retaliatory action. Moreover, it has an added capability of climbing stairs as well.






Tata Mobile Bunker: Tata Mobile Bunker has been designed on the LPA 713 4-wheel drive platform, to ensure fast & safe movement of troops in naxal infested states and to act as a platform for retaliatory action. The vehicle is protected against gunfire, corresponding to ballistic protection of NIJ Level III. It is a highly mobile platform and can be used as a base for various protected applications like troop carriers, ambulances and buses.

Tata 6x6 7kl Refueler: Tata Motors has developed an indigenous high mobility, all-terrain and all-wheel drive refueler vehicle, specifically for the Indian Armed forces, Paramilitary, State police, DPSUs, State Government & Municipal agencies and the Aviation industry. The base vehicle has already been trial evaluated by the Indian Armed forces, for various applications like Common Gun Tower, HMV with material handling crane and Multi-Barrel Rocket launcher GRAD BM 21.

Tata LSV - QDMCT (Quick Deployment Mobile Communication Terminal): The Tata LSV - QDMCT is a shelter based, self-contained vehicle mounted communication system that provides wide area IP network. It provides reliable and secured IP connectivity for data, voice & video, between various nodes. Multiple communication media have been provided for both data & voice connectivity. The state-of-the-art Tata QDMCT is designed and developed in collaboration with RCI - DRDO. The system has found an ideal platform in the Tata LSV, which is a high payload, high mobility & low silhouette military platform, designed for withstanding tough weather and terrain conditions.

Tata 8x8 Water Purification System: Tata Motors has developed a mobile water decontamination system on the LPTA 3138 8x8, for all-terrain, all weather operation in collaboration with M/s. WEW (Germany). This application is especially developed keeping the drinking water contamination problem, faced by Armed Forces, Paramilitary force, at disaster struck areas. This application is also apt for State Governments and various Municipal agencies, to tackle the issue of supplying drinking water to remote villages. This water decontamination system is capable of purifying the most impure forms of water and makes it portable through Reverse Osmosis (RO) process.

Tata 8x8 Missile Carrier: Tata Motors has developed an indigenous high mobility, all-terrain and all-wheel drive Tata vehicle, specifically for various all terrain applications like Command and Control unit, Missile Carrier, MHC Radar Station and Missile Firing Platform.

Tata Safari Storme GS 800 4x4: The Indian Armed Forces are currently looking at procuring a 4-wheel drive, high mobility platform, for induction into the Defence Services as a General Service vehicle; to be used for transporting officers during peacetime, as well as during conflicts, across locations in India. Tata Motors has designed and developed the Safari Storme GS 800, in-house, in line with the requirements of the forces.

Tata Safari Storme Armoured: With the strong resurgence of threat perceptions amongst high profile dignitaries, trade delegates, etc., the need arises for a mode of transport, which is very safe, but at the same time comfortable and stylish enough for this segment of people. Tata Motors offers the Tata Armored Safari Storme, equipped with latest state-of-art technology, for catering to VVIP movements. The Armored Safari Storme inculcates a strengthened chassis & suspension system, enhanced braking efficiency of the vehicle, to take care of the additional armoring weight, so that the performance of vehicle remains similar, to that of the unarmored Safari. Such a vehicle carries a CMVR certificate and is legal to run on road as per CMVR. The vehicle has internal Up-Armoring and to the untrained eye, the look is "innocent".

Tata Xenon Recce 4x4: Tata Motors has developed the Xenon Recce 4x4, specifically for off-road patrolling usage by the Armed Forces, both in India and abroad. For this purpose, it has developed separate engines, complying with both BS III, as well as Euro norms. Equipped with state-of-the-art high mobility features, the Xenon Recce provides the Central Paramilitary Forces, and State police forces, with a lethal platform to carry out Combing Operations, Jungle Warfare with ease.

Tata Mine Protected Vehicle: The Mine Protected Vehicle (MPV) has been developed to protect its occupants, from threats like ambushes and sudden violent attacks, using powerful explosive mines. Tata MPV takes troop protection to the next level. Designed to protect against gunfire, with ballistic protection of NIJ Level III, it provides essential protection to military and para military forces. It is well protected and has more than acceptable levels of mobility.

Tata Motors has been associated with the country's off-road defence and security forces, since 1958 and has supplied over 1,00,000 vehicles to the Indian military and Paramilitary forces, so far. The company offers its products and services that not only meet the needs of the domestic market, but are also positioned to meet most stringent requirements across the world. Tata Motors exports its range of specialised defence vehicles to the SAARC, ASEAN and African regions. With Tata Motors rich portfolio in multi-axle range like 12x12, 8x8 & 6x6, the company has started supplying to leading Missile OEMs across the world. The company has established itself as a supplier of specialist vehicles for UN peacekeeping missions. Tata Motors range of off-road vehicles are also being procured by the agencies, involved in AID & Development, across the world like GSA, KBR, Oxfam, RONCO, RA International & Riders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*LnT on the spree, ties up with Nexter for 3 major artillery programmes for the Indian Army*


----------



## angeldemon_007

*India's first home car PCP Terra at Defexpo 2012*







Paracoat Products Limited (PCP) is the leading manufacturer in Total NVH reduction components for use in the automotive industry. PCP brought in PCP Terra for Indian Market which made its debut at the Defexpo 2012 at Pragati Maidan. Defence Minister A K Antony inaugurated the Defexpo 2012 yesterday. The biennial exposition will continue till April 1st this year. Defexpo will prove to be the second successful outing for PCP Terra after it tasted success at the Auto Expo 2012. All the world&#8217;s leading players in defence equipment and systems will be participating in the Defexpo 2012, showcasing their latest offerings. PCP Terra is the solution for changing needs in changing times for the Armed Forces Personnel given the difficult terrains they operate in.
Rajesh Poddar, Director- Business Development, PCP sharing his thoughts on the Defexpo 2012 said &#8220;Innovation is the basis of whatever we do here at Paracoat products Limited and when PCP Terra came along we had the belief that it would revolutionize the Indian Market. The kind of launch we had at the Auto Expo strengthened our belief and now we are all excited to be a part of the Defexpo 2012. It&#8217;s a proud moment not just because that we are participating in it but because we had the right vision to start with and now we proudly present this Home Car to the armed forces.&#8221;

PCP is the first company in India to launch ready to use Motor Home cum Office. PCP Terra is the result of PCP&#8217;s initiatives for developing and sourcing new technologies for Indian Market. The PCP Terra is a Motor Home cum Office, based on a standard pick-up vehicle, the base vehicle being currently Mahindra Genio. It is installed with frame made of fibreglass (FRP) with resistance to road worthy conditions. It is thermal insulated and also electricity proof. The interior materials are in best of the available in market. It has Double Acrylic window with vacuum system and 3 style nets (clear opaque and mosquito net). Considering the requirements of the Armed Forces &#8216;Terra&#8217; can be customised and made bullet proof, fitted with surveillance cameras, GPS systems. etc. The price for PCP Terra will be between 31 and 37 Lakhs (final price at the time of launch). The delivery time for PCP Terra is approximately 10-12 weeks from the date of order. The first delivery in India will be done around June, 2012.

PCP Terra is suitable for family or a group journey of 7 people (including the driver). It has luxurious interior design, and the living/ meeting area can be adjusted to a bed room with capacity of 5 people. It is fitted with all required facilities like Air Conditioner, Heater, Refrigerator, Microwave, Wash room, Shower, shelves (shoes, jackets, night wear, special design drawers for kitchen utensils, Stereo and Multimedia System (TV, Radio, DVD player, mp3 player). It has a display to monitor the level of fresh water and wastewater as well. It has a reverse camera to assist the driver to drive reverse with a monitor on the front console. PCP with its vision to go global have initiated facility at Thailand which is planned to start production by May&#8217; 2012.

India's first home car PCP Terra at Defexpo 2012 | WheelsUnplugged


----------



## kingkobra

splendid...i hope GOI gives contracts to our private companies rather than spending our dollars...


----------



## angeldemon_007

*The MBDA Fire Shadow loitering munition competes for an Indian Army contract*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

*DefExpo 2012: Pointer weapon cueing system to be demonstrated in India*








Pointer was developed jointly by Qinetiq, Istec, and Qioptiq to provide a cueing system, for weapons such as the widely deployed .50cal M2 heavy machine gun and the 7.62mm General Purpose Machine Gun (GPMG), that can be easily networked to deployed sensors to provided rapid target marking directly to the gunners enabling those best placed to counter the threat to react. 

For the Indian demonstration Pointer will be fitted on a pintle-mounted machine gun on a light utility vehicle equipped with the Metravib PILARw gunshot detection system.

Indian paramilitary forces, such as the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) with 220 battalions, spearhead the governments counter-insurgency campaign against groups such as the various Maoist-inspired Naxalite groups. On 6 April 2010 an estimated 1,000 Naxalite fighters killed 76 CRPF officers and wounded 50 in two separate ambushes and wounding 50 others. The government is boosting the numbers and improving the equipment of the CRPF and other paramilitary forces to counter the insurgent threat.

Mark Lee, of Istec Services, which is leading the Pointer marketing effort in India, told Shephard that senior paramilitary officials were briefed on the Pointer in late 2011 and requested a demonstration. 

The Pointer team believe the system is ideally suited for counter insurgency, force protection and internal security duties. Using information provided by C4ISR assets, shot detection systems or a simple map, Pointer sends target location information directly to the head up display mounted on the weapon station. This system also enables multiple weapon systems to be cued onto the same or several different targets silently allocating priority as and when required.

The vehicle-mounted Pointer is suited for such roles as fire support and convoy protection. Integrated on a tripod-mounted weapon it can be used to protect combat outposts and forward operating bases. 

The US Special Operations Command has acquire a small number for trails and the UK Ministry of Defence DSTL technology organisation on behalf of the Royal Navy is trialling the Pointer on ship-mounted GPMGs to fill the air gap between the weapon and the ships radars. At present target information is passed verbally from the command centre or observers to the GPMG gunners, who are typically the ships last line of defence against fast inshore attack craft.

DefExpo 2012: Pointer weapon cueing system to be demonstrated in India - News - Shephard

-------------------------------------------------------

*Mhindra and Rafael sign initial pact to form JV for naval systems*

Welcome to Zawya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Killswitch

Every year, the same thing. Amazing new capabilities for the forces are displayed. Almost none of them become a reality, or if they do, they take far too long to do so.

Still waiting for these basics:

A world class assault rifle, LMG, carbine, sniper rifle family 

155/52 artillery

A new flack cannon for air defense

Night vision goggles for the troops

An HMG for strong point defense as well as vehicle mounting

etc...


----------



## Abingdonboy

Killswitch said:


> Every year, the same thing. Amazing new capabilities for the forces are displayed. Almost none of them become a reality, or if they do, they take far too long to do so.
> 
> Still waiting for these basics:
> 
> A world class assault rifle, LMG, carbine, sniper rifle family
> 
> 155/52 artillery
> 
> A new flack cannon for air defense
> 
> Night vision goggles for the troops
> 
> An HMG for strong point defense as well as vehicle mounting
> 
> etc...




I agree with you in part, but if you look at previous years it is impressive actually how much tech is inducted that is displayed in such expos



+obviously it's not possible to to induct EVERY piece of equipment displayed!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

The Hell Is This Aircraft At HAL's Defexpo Pavilion?




Stubby AMCA? Random fantasy? Scoped this above an avionics display at HAL's stall at Defexpo. Will hold my breath and ask.

source Livefist


----------



## sancho

*Saab at Defexpo*















*TATA advanced system*s







*T90S at Defexpo*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Russian engine*







*guided shell from russia *







*here is how it works*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*K-9 Thunder*













*K9 Automatic Resupply Vehicle*







*Global Shipyard, Hazira (Looks like Kolkata Class DDG)*


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Scorpene submarine*







*you can add nuclear reactor to this sub *







*Looks like Baracudda SSN*













*Diehl Defence*


----------



## The Great One

^^
What on earth is that last image?[post 121]


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Nexter*













*Iron Fist APS ???*


----------



## saumyasupratik

The Great One said:


> ^^
> What on earth is that last image?[post 121]



Nexter CAESAR Truck Mounted Howitzer.


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Israeli Air-to-Air missiles*







*IAI precision missile System JUMPER*







*Spike Family of ATGM*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saumyasupratik

Self Delete.


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Tejas : Flight Control System*


----------



## saumyasupratik

angeldemon_007 said:


> *Nexter*


The Trajan Towed Howitzer, based on the CAESAR.I hope the Army procures Trajan and CAESAR if not the B05 L52 and BW L52 Archer.



angeldemon_007 said:


>


That's the German Wiesel which is made by Rheinmetall not Nexter.


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Mahindra Announces Two Joint Ventures at DefExpo 2012 in India*

Mahindra Announces Two Joint Ventures at DefExpo 2012 in India -- NEW DELHI, India, March 30, 2012 /PRNewswire/ --


*Rafael JV to develop and manufacture products for Defence Sector; to set up production facility in Pune, India*


*JV with Telephonics Corporation to provide Indian Ministry of Defence & Civil sector with advanced Airborne Surveillance & Communication Systems*





_A woman talks on the phone at the Israel defence ministry pavilion at the DEFEXPO 2012 in New Delhi on March 30, 2012._






_An Indian woman tries out an assault weapon at the SigSauer pavilion at the DEFEXPO 2012 in New Delhi on March 30, 2012._






_An Indian man walks past the SigSauer pavilion at the DEFEXPO 2012 in New Delhi on March 30, 2012._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Way to go TATA!


----------



## angeldemon_007

_An Indian woman sits inside a simulator at the Rafael pavilion at the DEFEXPO 2012 in New Delhi on March 30, 2012._


*Tomcar*











*DRDO- SAW Electronics Nose - A Reliable alternate to sniffer dogs*







_Use of CW agent in battle field and terrorist activities are matter of concern in India and most other countries. The thread of terrorists using CW agents has also made Reliable detection an important goal.

SAW Electronics Nose is among the most promising technologies available. The sensor size being very small, had held detectors are possible. With minimum detection level of few ppb and quick response time, it can operate uninterrupted with high efficient and at low cost to provide a reliable alternate to sniffer dogs._


----------



## Water Car Engineer

The developers of the F-INSAS rifle said the rifle is ready.. The person who your getting most of your pictures from heard this.(Saya)


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sir LurkaLot said:


> The developers of the F-INSAS rifle said the rifle is ready.. The person who your getting most of your pictures from heard this.(Saya)



Can you confirm?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Also Excalibur Rifle has been sold to state police, several thousands.









Abingdonboy said:


> Can you confirm?



I believe Saya, but Idk about the developers. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sir LurkaLot said:


> Also Excalibur Rifle has been sold to state police, several thousands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Saya, but Idk about the developers. Lol




Who is this Saya? Are they here on PDF?


+I wouldn't be too critical of developers, if they say it's finished i'd have no reason to doubt it. But what is curious is why the rifle isn't displayed, announced or anything. We don't even know its name FFS!!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> Who is this Saya? Are they here on PDF?
> 
> 
> +I wouldn't be too critical of developers, if they say it's finished i'd have no reason to doubt it. But what is curious is why the rifle isn't displayed, announced or anything. We don't even know its name FFS!!



He's the guy that took must of these pictures(went to the expo).... Like 95% of the pics here are his.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sir LurkaLot said:


> He's the guy that took must of these pictures(went to the expo).... Like 95% of the pics here are his.



Is he a member? Where are these pics of his posted orginally?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> Is he a member? Where are these pics of his posted orginally?



Posted in a Indian forum.. D F I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

Brahmos on Destroyer


----------



## Kinetic

angeldemon_007 said:


>




F-INSAS? I think so.....

Lots of unmanned systems from DRDO. Way to go....... Pls share more info and pics about Nirbhay, F-INSAS, BMD etc.....

Thanks *Angledemon_007* and others for sharing the pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

GRSE-
Indigenous Anti Submarine Warfare Corvette















Indigenous Landing Ship Tank:














Country Made -GRSE : Stealth - Fast Attack Craft Water Jet














HAL Light Combat Helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

Abingdonboy said:


> Who is this Saya? Are they here on PDF?
> 
> 
> +I wouldn't be too critical of developers, if they say it's finished i'd have no reason to doubt it. But what is curious is why the rifle isn't displayed, announced or anything. We don't even know its name FFS!!



I knew that guy long time ago. He regularly visits DEFEXPO. He is a lawyer by profession.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punjabimunda

any info about amca or tejas mk2??


----------



## angeldemon_007

@ Kinetic
Your Welcome....



> F-INSAS? I think so.....



Its from Tata stall, so some components are likely to go on FINSAS. But as far as FINSAS program is concerned, i have serious doubts about it. The program vendors seems to have things under control as seen from various pictures of BEL, Tata, Rolta stalls but IA has issued international tenders for every sub-system and is we consider IA's history, it looks like IA might go for international vendor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

angeldemon_007 said:


> @ Kinetic
> Your Welcome....
> 
> 
> 
> Its from Tata stall, so some components are likely to go on FINSAS. But as far as FINSAS program is concerned, i have serious doubts about it. The program vendors seems to have things under control as seen from various pictures of BEL, Tata, Rolta stalls but IA has issued international tenders for every sub-system and is we consider IA's history, it looks like IA might go for international vendor.



Those are normal modernization, not related to F-INSAS programme. F-INSAS is a joint DRDO-IA-Indian industry project led by DRDO to develop *futuristic integrated soldier systems*.I don't think IA buying anything as modern as F-INSAS, they simplying buying some modern rifles, NV sights etc.


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
1) New BP vests are being purchased : So the so called new generation vest from DRDO which had sensor to monitor health and all those (part of FINSAS) will be purchased by who???

2) Helmet with visor and built in comm devices (part of FINSAS) is also being purchased from foreign vendor.

3) HUD which was suppose to be in that helmet is also being purchased from abroad.

4) NVGs as you said...

5) Hand held and wearable computer and GPS are also being purchased from abroad.

6) Radio sets and comm devices are also being purchased.

7) Assault rifles, CQB Carbines, light machines guns with all kinds of accessories are also being purchased from abroad.

8) Energy source in the form of battery, my guess will also go to a foreign vendor.

9) As far as network for creating this network soldier is concerned like BMS, TCS etc. will be build by IA and DRDO.


CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT IS LEFT IN FINSAS PROGRAM ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

BARCO : showcases latest rugged displays, console, sensor processing and software solutions for C4ISR and Naval applications at DEFEXPO 2012 | 4-Traders

New Delhi, India, 29 March 2012 - Visualization pioneer Barco is presenting its wide array of innovative products for enhancing situational awareness in defense programs, at this year's DEFEXPO 2012 from 29 March to 1 April. Highlights at the Barco booth (Expo-hall 18, booth 18g.62.) include a live demo of Barco's Vista 4500 console, a range of rugged MIL-qualified displays and processors, mission recorders and dedicated software for image processing.

Barco's Vista 4500 console on stage at DEFEXPO 2012 is the latest in the family of full MIL-qualified multi-function consoles. It offers an ergonomic, rugged working position for the most demanding sonar, Command and Control, fire control or situational awareness applications. The Vista 4500's modular approach makes it ideal for easy integration into various Combat Information Center (CIC) applications on board surface ships or submarines.

Rugged displays and DPM-3 computer

Besides this next-generation console, visitors to the Barco booth will also discover Barco's wide range of rugged displays for the military market, which all meet the most demanding military standards. Also on display is the compact DPM-3 computer, which has been specifically designed for use in on-the-move operations and in space-constrained areas of the utility vehicle, helicopter or ground army vehicle. The DPM-3 features the latest graphics and computing power, is fully MIL- qualified and very compact, meeting SWAP-C (Size, Weight, Power and Cost) requirements and allowing easy integration into vehicles. Thanks to its modular and open architecture, it can be fully customized.

Mission recorder for naval applications

The Barco booth at DEFEXPO 2012 further features the standalone MR-100-E mission recorder for naval applications. The MR-100-E captures, archives and manages mission-critical audio, video and graphics data. By providing a unified web service interface, it allows easy integration with the system application software. The MR-100-E is dedicated to systems demanding high-recording performance.

Contributing to India's defense industry

Mr. Abel Garamhegyi, Barco's Vice-President Growth Markets EMEAI& Managing Director for India, commented: "Quality is not a question of resources but a question of life and death, in the defense industry. When there is no room for failure, reliable, high-quality products are vital. Barco is proud to serve the defense forces in India and all over the world with zero-error products and services. DEFEXPO, the largest defense exhibition focused on Land, Naval and Internal Security Systems in the world, is the ideal opportunity to showcase our leading solutions to the defense industry."

*India&#8217;s Arms Market: Everyone In, Nobody Out*







Russia has arrived at the DEFEXPO 2012 exhibition in India in the shadow of its own recent failures and the success of Western weapons manufacturers on the Indian arms market. But is Russia&#8217;s position on the Indian market really so weak?

India is ready to buy

The Indian arms market is an extraordinary place even by the standards of the markets of the Gulf oil monarchies, which buy weapons indiscriminately, provided the batch is big and the price is high. But India, although it also buys many weapons, does so only after serious consideration and for far-reaching reasons. This is why arms talks with India are like a complex dance with a large number of partners, not unlike a Bollywood movie.

Diversification is the overriding concern of the Indian military, which means that the Indian military consider it a major problem not to have two similar weapon systems from two different countries on combat duty, and work hard to remedy this unfortunate omission.

This is not an example of the exotic greed of the rajahs&#8217; heirs or the typical Oriental desire to show off. India has been consistently implementing a strategy it formulated decades ago, which boils down to buying suitable weapons from anyone who is willing to sell in order to use their technology. Unlike Chinese reverse-engineering efforts, India honors the terms and conditions of licensed assembly.

However, India also burdens arms acquisition contracts with so many requirements for localized components production, technology transfer and reinvestment of revenues in the Indian economy that any other client with such exacting tastes would have long been shown the door and asked to rethink its place in the global market.

But the Indian market is so large and attractive that global arms corporations are fighting for a place on it. The reason is simple: one contract with India can run into the billions or even tens of billions of US dollars.

Russia&#8217;s flagrant flops

Recently, Russian-Indian military cooperation has not been cloudless. India may be an easy client, but it has complained about maintenance. Worse still, Russia has failed to faithfully implement several contracts.

Recent flops involve the restructuring of the air-capable cruiser Admiral Gorshkov (renamed Vikramaditya by the Indian Navy) and the protracted negotiations on the lease of Project 971 nuclear-powered attack submarine Nerpa (re-commissioned as INS Chakra II), which ended relatively well several weeks ago.

Last year Russian suppliers suffered two painful losses at Indian tenders. Russia did not win the contract to supply 22 helicopters to India, which preferred the U.S. AH-64D Longbow to Russia&#8217;s Mi-28N. During the Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) tender announced by the Indian Air Force to replace the aging MiG-21s, the Russian MiG-35 did not even make it to the finals, where the Eurofighter Typhoon twin-engine multirole fighter lost a contract worth at least $10 billion to France&#8217;s Dassault Rafale.

U.S. companies have been increasingly active on the Indian market in the past two years. Apart from the above helicopter contract, the Americans will also supply the P-8 Poseidon long-range anti-submarine aircraft to India and have signed a contract for licensed production of turbojet engines in India.

Everyone in their right place

However, the examples listed above only reflect Indians&#8217; diversification tendency. The European and U.S. companies&#8217; successes have tightened competition, but it would be premature to interpret this as a major problem for Russian arms exporters.

India has not reviewed its acquisition strategy and still tries to maintain balance among the main players. The picture has been somewhat complicated by the aggressive inroads by U.S. players, who believed they were guests of honor but were soon shown their place on the Indian market.

Lockheed Martin&#8217;s customized version of the F-16, the F-16IN Super Viper, was beaten by the French Rafale. When LM offered its F-35 Joint Strike Fighter, India said that it would design its own light fighter and had already ordered the FGFA, a derivative of Russia&#8217;s PAK FA (T-50) developed for the Indian Air Force.

India has bought 250 fifth-generation fighter aircraft (FGFA), more than twice the amount Russia plans to produce for its own air force. It is also assembling the Su-30MKI (Flanker-H) twin-seat air superiority fighters jointly developed by Russia's Sukhoi and India's Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). This is the largest Russian arms export contract since the dissolution of the Soviet Union. Moreover, Russia is preparing to offer India a Sukhoi Super-30 upgrade of the Su-30MKI model.

Russia has confidently maintained its positions on the armored vehicles market. India&#8217;s attempt to develop the Arjun tank has not succeeded and so it continues to rely heavily on the Soviet &#1058;-72&#1052;1 and Russian &#1058;-90S main battle tanks made in India under license.

The Russian delegation presented a new modernization package for the T-90 tank at DEFEXPO 2012, which is described as &#8220;essentially a new tank,&#8221; although the Russian military describe it as &#8220;the 17th modification of the T-72&#8221; and refuse to order more of this model for the Russian army.

However, these arguments hold true only for the previous model and besides, India can still be willing to buy because it only produces the previous model of the T-90 tank.

The Russian presence in the Indian Navy is also considerable. Apart from the Vikramaditya and Nerpa, India has ordered Project 1135.6 Talwar class frigates and the MiG-29K carrier-based multirole fighter aircraft. Russia and India have also designed the BrahMos supersonic cruise missile, currently used both in the navy and in the army.

New contracts on the table

A powerful pro-Russian lobby has formed in the Indian military over years of successful military cooperation with the Soviet Union and Russia. They are using the potential of such cooperation to mutual advantage.

Russia is supplying India with everything it can supply and everything India needs. The few exceptions can be explained by pressure mounted by the Indian military industrial lobby or by its deep ties with other countries.

A good example is the market of long-range air defense systems. India has bought Soviet-made S-75 and S-125 air defense missile systems, but has refused to buy the S-300PMU, generally considered the best in its class, for two reasons &#8211; its own air defense projects and its air and ballistic missile defense cooperation with Israel.

In short, India willingly lets everyone in its arms market while trying to prevent anyone from leaving. It also keeps an eye on the players to prevent anyone from gaining monopoly influence.

The Indian market is therefore a perfect venue which Russian companies should use to gain bargaining experience against the leading global suppliers.


India

*Alenia, Airbus Military brace for India transport duel*

India could issue a request for proposals (RFP) this year in regard to a 56-aircraft acquisition to replace the Hindustan Aeronautics (HAL)-built HS 748s operated by the Indian air force, with both Airbus Military C-295 and Alenia Aermacchi C-27J likely contenders for the requirement.

Industry sources at the Defexpo India 2012 trade show in New Delhi said the RFP could come during 2012, following a request for information that was issued in 2010.

The programme would see India obtain 16 aircraft in a flyaway condition, and 40 produced under license in India. One source said the programme will represent a major first, with the aircraft to be produced locally by a private sector company, and not HAL.

While India has yet to produce a major private sector airframer, a number of the country's large industrial conglomerates, such as Larsen & Toubro, Mahindra & Mahindra, and Tata have been steadily building up their aerospace units in recent years.

India could require that the first aircraft be delivered within two years of a contract signing, with the next 15 within the following 24 months. A one-year pause would ensue, followed by the remaining 40 aircraft being produced in India at a rate of eight per year.

At the Defexpo show, Airbus Military displayed a model of the C-295 and Alenia a model of the C-27J.

Airbus Military highlighted that the C-295 has become the workhorse of a number of major air forces.

Alenia pointed out that the C-27J has a great deal of commonality with the Lockheed Martin C-130J, including common engines and other similarities. India operates six C-130Js and is in talks for six more that would likely be purchased under the US Foreign Military Sales mechanism.

The Indian air force has made significant progress toward upgrading its airlift capabilities in recent years. In addition to the acquisition of the C-130J, in 2011 it confirmed it would obtain 10 Boeing C-17 strategic transports. When it has received its full order of C-17s, it will be the second-largest operator of the type after the US Air Force.

India is also in the process of upgrading 105 Antonov An-32s with significantly improved avionics.

The HAL 748 is based on the 1960s-era Hawker Siddeley HS 748.


Alenia, Airbus Military brace for India transport duel

*French firms focus on India*

NEW DELHI, March 30 (UPI) -- India's defense and aerospace needs and manufacturing capabilities are attracting the interest of European companies seeking to plumb its potential.

Naval defense company DCNS of France, munitions-maker Nexter and Eurocopter this week have all touted operations and deals with India worth millions.

DCNS announced that through its subsidiary, DCNS India, it has signed an agreement with India's SEC Industries to locally manufacture equipment for the Indian Navy's P75 Scorpene submarines.

The deal, worth about $66.5 million, is for hull hatches, cofferdam doors, knuckle hoses, ballast vent valves, high-pressure air cylinders, weapon handling and storage systems. SEC will manufacture the equipment under a transfer-of-technology accord. Indian shipbuilder Mazagon Dock Limited will then integrate the equipment onboard the P75 Scorpene submarines.

"The contract with SEC is part of the indigenization program implemented by DCNS India under the P75 Mazagon Purchased Materials contracts," said Bernard Buisson, managing director of DCNS India. "Through this will to manufacture in India, we are developing strong industrial partnerships and capabilities for the P75 and future programs.

"Together with our partners, we are positioning ourselves for the long term."

DCNS said the company's strict quality standards would be followed in local manufacturing and that DCNS India, with support teams in France, is providing training for SEC employees -- more than 40 SEC personnel will be trained this year and next, and on-the-job training will also be performed in India over the next five years.

"Through this contract, our company will gain in technology terms, infrastructure and trained manpower," D. Vidyasagar, managing director of SEC Industries said.

"SEC Industries is upgrading its capabilities: set-up of a new workshop dedicated to this program, acquisition of new industrials means for sanding, welding and painting and recruitment of skilled manpower; technicians and engineers."

In the aerospace sector, Eurocopter this week touted its product line as part of its marketing effort at Defexpo 2012 exposition in New Delhi.

Scale models of its AS550 C3 Fennec, AS565 MBe Naval Panther and EC725 rotorcraft -- all of which have been proposed for Indian military program -- were put on display.

"As India looks to upgrade its military rotorcraft fleets, Eurocopter is the one manufacturer with the product range and depth to meet the full scope of operational needs for the country's army, navy and coast guard," said Eurocopter Senior Executive Vice President of Asia-Pacific Norbert Ducrot.

"Additionally, Eurocopter is the first major manufacturer to establish an Indian subsidiary, reinforcing its support and services network throughout the country and further developing the company's relationship with India and its industry."

Eurocopter's subsidiary in India, established in 2010, has maintenance centers throughout the country and help in "expanding the world's largest helicopter manufacturer's commercial presence in this highly promising marketplace, reinforcing its support and services network throughout the country and further developing the company's four-decade relationship with Indian industry," the company said.

Eurocopter is the only foreign helicopter manufacturer in the world to have created a fully fledged subsidiary in the country.

Nexter Systems of France, which supplies the Indian armed forces with artillery systems and artillery rounds, meanwhile, announced it is opening a wholly owned subsidiary in the country this year "due to the importance of Indian artillery and other programs and the willingness of Nexter Systems to become a leading partner of the Indian defense Industry."



Read more: French firms focus on India - UPI.com

*Axis Aerospace & Technologies and Bull sign MoU in homeland security and electronic warfare*

Axis Aerospace & Technologies and Bull sign MoU in homeland security and electronic warfare

Issy les Moulineaux/Bangalore, March ?29,?2012?-

Axis Aerospace & Technologies Pvt. Ltd (AAT) and Bull today announced the signing of a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) setting out the terms of their cooperation on future projects in the field of Electronic Warfare (EW), at DEFEXPO India 2012 in New Delhi.

According to Sudhakar Gande, Vice-Chairman, Axis Aerospace & Technologies: "This cooperation with Bull will provide the state-of-the-art and specific EW systems required in India." Mr Gande further asserted that this will be another milestone for AAT, as one of the premier defense companies in India.

From left to right: A. Srinivas, Head -Corporate Finance (Axis Aerospace & Technologies), S. Canda, VP Asia (Bull), O. Bohbot, VP International & Defense (Bull), Mr Sudhakar Gande, Vice Chairman (AAT), Mr S.C. Sharma, - President -Defense (AAT)

Axis Aerospace & Technologies is a licensed defense manufacturer for EW systems and, as prime contractor, will provide complete systems to the Indian Ministry of Defense, with all the associated local support for long-term maintenance.

Olivier Bohbot, Vice-President, International and Defense at Bull, commented: "India is a key market for us, and we are excited to forge a strategic partnership with AAT, which specializes in the aerospace and defense markets. We will be working on various business initiatives together, including as an offset partner for the defense program in India."

Bull will be supplying all the main EW sub-systems; sharing its expertise fully with AAT and the Indian Ministry of Defense. These systems include Electronic Support Measures (ESM), ESM for radar, Communications (C-ESM) and Electronic Counter Measure (signal jamming) systems.

Axis Aerospace and Technologies (AAT), based in Bangalore, in one of the premier aerospace and defense companies in India. AAT offers engineering design services, avionics and testing, manufacturing and aviation lifecycle support solutions.

AAT is establishing a 75-acre Aerospace Park, near the new Bangalore International Airport, to provide manufacturing and allied support facilities alongside globally renowned aerospace and defense companies. AAT is also developing Hassan Airport, which is India's first privately owned airport and is also the principle Indian Offset partner for various Offset programs for global OEMs.

AAT's vision is to build a powerful group of aerospace technology, infrastructure and lifecycle support businesses and to become the first choice partner to aerospace and defense majors around the world.


BULL : Axis Aerospace & Technologies and Bull sign MoU in homeland security and electronic warfare | 4-Traders

*L&T forms consortium with Nexter Systems*

Larsen & Toubro (L&T) and Nexter Systems of France (NS) have signed consortium agreements to collaborate for key Artillery Gun programmes of the Indian Army. These include the 155mm/ 52 Cal Towed Gun System (TGS) and Mounted Gun System (MGS) programme, with Nexter Systems as lead partner and a 130mm/39 Cal M-46 up-gunning programme, with L&T as lead partner.

The partnership between L&T and Nexter is based on delivering the best solution and value to the Indian Army. According to the agreements signed between L&T and Nexter, the latter will transfer the production of sub-assemblies of TRAJAN (TGS) and CAESAR (MGS) and the final integration of both systems to L&T in India. 

The engineering customization of the systems to fulfill specific Indian requirements will be accomplished together by L&T and Nexter. L&T and NS are looking forward to extending the cooperation for these artillery programs for Indian MoD to other opportunities, globally.

During his visit to DefExpo 2012 (New Delhi) Philippe Burtin Chairman and chief executive officer of Nexter Systems said, ``Our partnership with L&T is hugely important to Nexter, I am convinced that the depth of our mutual commitment will result in a strong overall value proposition to the Indian MoD. Our teams have been working closely for more than two years and I am delighted with the results they have achieved together on the TRAJAN system for the TGS programme.``

Speaking on the occasion, M V Kotwal, President, L&T Heavy Engineering and Member of the Board, L&T said ``L&T and Nexter Consortium will endeavour to provide a winning solution to the Indian Army. Besides providing the most successful Artillery Gun Systems to the Indian Army, this partnership will open up new avenues in Indian and global defence markets for both partners. The collaboration offers not only commonality of ordnance but also reduces the logistics foot print significantly, and minimizes the requirements of spares and through life support across multiple artillery systems.``

http://www.myiris.com/newsCentre/storyShow.php?fileR=20120330113751717&dir=2012/03/30

*L&T forms consortium with Nexter Systems*

Larsen & Toubro (L&T) and Nexter Systems of France (NS) have signed consortium agreements to collaborate for key Artillery Gun programmes of the Indian Army. These include the 155mm/ 52 Cal Towed Gun System (TGS) and Mounted Gun System (MGS) programme, with Nexter Systems as lead partner and a 130mm/39 Cal M-46 up-gunning programme, with L&T as lead partner.

The partnership between L&T and Nexter is based on delivering the best solution and value to the Indian Army. According to the agreements signed between L&T and Nexter, the latter will transfer the production of sub-assemblies of TRAJAN (TGS) and CAESAR (MGS) and the final integration of both systems to L&T in India. 

The engineering customization of the systems to fulfill specific Indian requirements will be accomplished together by L&T and Nexter. L&T and NS are looking forward to extending the cooperation for these artillery programs for Indian MoD to other opportunities, globally.

During his visit to DefExpo 2012 (New Delhi) Philippe Burtin Chairman and chief executive officer of Nexter Systems said, ``Our partnership with L&T is hugely important to Nexter, I am convinced that the depth of our mutual commitment will result in a strong overall value proposition to the Indian MoD. Our teams have been working closely for more than two years and I am delighted with the results they have achieved together on the TRAJAN system for the TGS programme.``

Speaking on the occasion, M V Kotwal, President, L&T Heavy Engineering and Member of the Board, L&T said ``L&T and Nexter Consortium will endeavour to provide a winning solution to the Indian Army. Besides providing the most successful Artillery Gun Systems to the Indian Army, this partnership will open up new avenues in Indian and global defence markets for both partners. The collaboration offers not only commonality of ordnance but also reduces the logistics foot print significantly, and minimizes the requirements of spares and through life support across multiple artillery systems.``

http://www.myiris.com/newsCentre/storyShow.php?fileR=20120330113751717&dir=2012/03/30

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

Does anybody knows the per unit cost of various armored vehicles made by Indian companies ??? Especially Mine protected vehicles from Tata, Mahindra and ALL...


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Yeah its t72*


----------



## angeldemon_007

_British soldier Sergeant Nick Lloyd of the Royal Artillery poses with a lightweight multiple launcher (LML) at the UK Defence pavilion at the DEFEXPO 2012_







_Foreign visitor checks a defence equipment at the Defexpo 2012 at Pragati Maidan in New Delhi_







_ A foreign delegate explains features of latest weapons at the Defexpo 2012 _







_ Defence Minister AK Antony admires a Defence equipment after inaugurating Defexpo 2012 _







_Defence Minister AK Antony admires a Defence equipment after inaugurating Defexpo 2012 _






_Defence Minister A.K. Antony looks at the Model of Upgraded Schilka Air Defence Weapon System after the inauguration ceremony of Defexpo 2012 at Pragati Maidan on March 29, 2012_







_Defence Minister A.K. Antony views a display of defence equipment after the inauguration ceremony of Defexpo 2012 at Pragati Maidan on March 29, 2012_







_Visitors look at the defence equipment on display at the Defexpo 2012_


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Super Stallion which was launched during Defexpo 2012*































-----------------------------------------------------


Why the hell are we purchasing expensive and low service product (Tatra) ???






When we have a better, cheaper and indigenous solution...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Has anybody seen this Tata Xenon Troop Carrier ??*


----------



## IndianArmy

angeldemon_007 said:


> *Has anybody seen this Tata Xenon Troop Carrier ??*



Wonderful Car.... Indian army must seriously consider this...


----------



## PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER

Abingdonboy said:


> Is he a member? Where are these pics of his posted orginally?


he is a lawyer and defence enthusiast,as pointed out by kinetic


----------



## angeldemon_007

Hey guys here's a news for everyone ....

Remember the multi caliber assault rifle competition ?? According to Czech Defence Minister, only three companies are suitable and who are participating. They are :

1) Uherský company : CZ 805 BREN







2) Beretta : ARX-160







3) IWI : Tar 21






--------------------------------------------

I don't know what happened to other companies especially HnK ??? I was rooting for *G36 and FNSCAR* ...












?eské ?ance v Indii: modernizace a generální opravy tank? a vrtulník? milionové armády | Ministerstvo obrany

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alok mishra

india should buy technology of tar- 21 and produce it....
BTW it is best for india to develop it's own but drdo can't do this rather than dreaming...
i was expected that in this defexpo they will show new rifle....i think it is still under development..


----------



## AnkurPandey

Guys ... forget about these fighters, submarines, trucks and tanks ... I want to see first a decent standard rifle, LMG and MMG in hands of every Indian soldier. I Don't expect this from DRDO. Still waiting for that day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's

Helina missile animation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## harpoon

AnkurPandey said:


> Guys ... forget about these fighters, submarines, trucks and tanks ... I want to see first a decent standard rifle, LMG and MMG in hands of every Indian soldier. I Don't expect this from DRDO. Still waiting for that day



Just buy Tavor lock stock and barrel and make it in India. I think its much more cheaper than trying to 'reinvent the wheel'.


----------



## AnkurPandey

^^^^ As per my impression goes ... Tavor is a bit like special forces stuff, for close quarter combats because of small barrel length and bullop design. We should equip all our SF and ghatak battalions (which we are already doing). I am talking about infantry and don't think Tavor will be a good one. Also i think its bit costlier to be mass produced.


----------



## harpoon

AnkurPandey said:


> ^^^^ As per my impression goes ... Tavor is a bit like special forces stuff, for close quarter combats because of small barrel length and bullop design. We should equip all our SF and ghatak battalions (which we are already doing). I am talking about infantry and don't think Tavor will be a good one. Also i think its bit costlier to be mass produced.



Well Iam not a gun expert, but if British Army can operate with SA80/L85, why can't IA operate Tavor. As for bullpop design, Australian & Austrain army's standard rifle is the Steyr Aug which is a bullpop design and according to wikipedia they have less effective range than Tavor. As for cost, the relative high price tag of tavor will compensate for the cost of the development of a new rifle and the delay .


----------



## Abingdonboy

AnkurPandey said:


> ^^^^ As per my impression goes ... Tavor is a bit like special forces stuff, for close quarter combats because of small barrel length and bullop design. We should equip all our SF and ghatak battalions (which we are already doing). I am talking about infantry and don't think Tavor will be a good one. Also i think its bit costlier to be mass produced.



Actually by nature the barrel length of the Tavor is LONGER than that on most assault rifles such as the M-16/M-4 as such the Tavor is a much more accurate weapon but is in a more compact form as all the working parts are housed at the back of the rifle.


The Tavor can be issues as a standard assault rifle to infantry (IDF is doing this) as it is ideal in both CQB and typical infantry roles. 


However for regular infantry I would love to see FN-SCAR.


----------



## AnkurPandey

Dear Harpoon > I totally agree with you. But just look at the area of operation of UK, Australia and Israel, and others who use bullpops as their primary weapon. Their armies are more like special forces. Ours one is a diverse one ranging from vast deserts to high mountains. We need guns with long range and hence with a long barrel. Again this is just my impression and i may be wrong. Again you rightly said that we can better go with Tavors otherwise if we wait for DRDO then they will take two more decades two make one.


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> *Scorpene submarine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *you can add nuclear reactor to this sub *




No, that's the modul for the MESMA AIP propulsion that they offer for Scorpene.




angeldemon_007 said:


> *Alenia, Airbus Military brace for India transport duel*
> 
> India could issue a request for proposals (RFP) this year in regard to a 56-aircraft acquisition to replace the Hindustan Aeronautics (HAL)-built HS 748s operated by the Indian air force, with both Airbus Military C-295 and Alenia Aermacchi C-27J likely contenders for the requirement.



Very interesting on the one side, because the C27J offers commonality to C130J, while the C295 is a possible contender for IN's MPA and possibly even for the shore based AWACS requirement, with the Israeli Phalcon radar:












Not to mention that it would be a good addition to ICGs MPA requirement as well, like the smaller 235 version:







The only sad thing about it is, that NALs RTA 70 then seems to have no chance anymore to be fielded into our forces.


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Caesar MkII wheeled self-propelled howitzer*













*FH 77 155 mm Field Howitzer System OR M777*[/B]













*K9 thunder*







*Rheinmetall Wiesel_2*






source : http://jjamwal.in/blog/2012/03/defence-expo-2012-pictures.html


----------



## angeldemon_007

*TATA Future Infantry Combat Vehicle*







*Chakra Rath, tracked BMP converted to wheeled BMP*







*Rustom 1*







source : http://jjamwal.in/blog/2012/03/defence-expo-2012-pictures.html


----------



## harpoon

AnkurPandey said:


> Dear Harpoon > I totally agree with you. *But just look at the area of operation of UK, Australia and Israel, and others who use bullpops as their primary weapon. Their armies are more like special forces. Ours one is a diverse one ranging from vast deserts to high mountains.* We need guns with long range and hence with a long barrel. Again this is just my impression and i may be wrong. Again you rightly said that we can better go with Tavors otherwise if we wait for DRDO then they will take two more decades two make one.



IDF operates from Negev Desert to Golan Heights and British Army's battles are fought away from their motherland like in the deserts of Iraq and the mountains of AF.

My personal opinion is that we should go for Tavor and mass produce it in IOFs in India. As for DRDO, they can't even get a basic rifle like INSAS right (I still can't get over the 'orange' part), so to expect them to come out with something like Tavor is a pipe dream. Iam not dissing Indian talent, but I have very less faith in Govt PSUs. Hope the Govt gives green light to pvt players to enter defense fields.


----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## AnkurPandey

harpoon said:


> IDF operates from Negev Desert to Golan Heights and British Army's battles are fought away from their motherland like in the deserts of Iraq and the mountains of AF.
> 
> My personal opinion is that we should go for Tavor and mass produce it in IOFs in India. As for DRDO, they can't even get a basic rifle like INSAS right (I still can't get over the 'orange' part), so to expect them to come out with something like Tavor is a pipe dream. Iam not dissing Indian talent, but I have very less faith in Govt PSUs. Hope the Govt gives green light to pvt players to enter defense fields.



The last time i saw IDF fighting like that is in Arab-Israeli 6 day war. UK forces in Argentina war. All i see them now is searching houses in Palestine,Iraq and Afganistan and shooting in a close combat war. 
We want guns for Kargil or Battle of longewala like situations. Anyways anything is better than those old FURNITURES called INSAS. Insas sucks !!!


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

AnkurPandey said:


> The last time i saw IDF fighting like that is in Arab-Israeli 6 day war. *UK forces in Argentina war*. All i see them now is searching houses in Palestine,Iraq and Afganistan and shooting in a close combat war.
> *We want guns for Kargil or Battle of longewala like situations.* Anyways anything is better than those old FURNITURES called INSAS. Insas sucks !!!



UK was the 2nd biggest participant of the alliance that invaded Iraq & AF. Also armies always induct equipments based on their needs and their scope of operation. So I believe Tavor was inducted to IDF taking into account the extremes of Negev Desert & Golan Heights.

As for the second part you realize that the whole Assault Rifle was a concept introduced by Germans in WW2, when they realized that most of the firefight occurs b/n 300 to 400 feet where there is no need for long range rifles like Mauser. So if Tavor can do the job in Kargil and in other areas, why go for anything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

Guys have you seen the track version of Tata FICV ??? Just like wheeled version there's model of track version also...you can see it in IBN video


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> Guys have you seen the track version of Tata FICV ??? Just like wheeled version there's model of track version also...you can see it in IBN video



Do you have the link to the video?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Check it out, TATA MPV in service with CRPF:







Go to 0.18-
Naxals blow up CRPF bus in Gadchiroli, 12 killed --Videos India:IBNLive Videos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

@ SANCHO

SORRY IT WASN'T IBN BUT NDTV

A look at what's on display at the Defexpo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_magnificent

I am going tomorrow 11 am. will upload what I will see

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> @ SANCHO
> 
> SORRY IT WASN'T IBN BUT NDTV
> 
> A look at what's on display at the Defexpo




God could the presenter have resented his assignment anymore??!!


----------



## IndoUS

Abingdonboy said:


> God could the presenter have resented his assignment anymore??!!



Whats up with the whole Audi thing, the guy talked more about cars than exploring the other country's products there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> @ SANCHO
> 
> SORRY IT WASN'T IBN BUT NDTV
> 
> A look at what's on display at the Defexpo



Nice find!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

> I am going tomorrow 11 am. will upload what I will see


*@ The_magnificent*, can you do me a favor ask few question for me. Its not just for me, everyone here including you will like to know some answers.

Can you Ask around for FINSAS....especially talk to Tata, Rolta and drdo (CAIR-they tested it in Feb)

Also if there's stall of MDL or GRSE, can you talk to them about P17A project ??? Like design of the FFG, when the work is gonna start ?? Will it start simultaneously in both GRSE and MDL because then it will be completed in half the time. Also ask them if they will be making future IN's SSN/SSGN.

Also go to HAL and ask them about IMRH (Indian multi Role helicopter). When the project is gonna start ?? Are they going solo or they have a partner (Eurocopter or Mil) or they are still searching for a partner ?

Ask can you ask CVRDE (drdo) about Arjun mk2 ?? Are they gonna make any physical changes especially turret and what about APS ??? I know we all have seen the video of arjun mk2 and it looks like mk1 but there are around 40-45 more changes that drdo is going to make in present arjun mk2 and then all 90 something changes will tested this year and so changes turret might be the part. 

Nobody has seen Nibhay picture or model. Please look for it especially after the confusion about its engine, everybody will like to know what is it exactly.(turbofan or turbo prop).

Finally if you can find anything about FGFA, AMCA and AURA projects, do share....

Thanx mate...



> Whats up with the whole Audi thing, the guy talked more about cars than exploring the other country's products there.


I think it was a automobile show and so it mainly concentrated on automobiles. Although he could have find more vehicles if he looked for it. Like Mantra UGV, Super stallion, Panhard, amw trucks etc.






*Philippe Burtin of Nexter and MV Kotval of LnT*

*Tata's new MBPV*






*Indian Truck Makers Line Up to Renew Thousands of Military Vehicles*


*The Indian Army has a fleet of more than 150,000 vehicles. The services buy around 7,000 new trucks every year*, a volume attracting commercial vehicle manufacturers to invest in meeting peculiar military standards. This year at DefExpo 2012, traditional truck manufacturers Tata Motors and Ashok Leyland were joined by the new competitor Asia Motor Works, each taking aim at specific segments of this huge market.

Almost half of these trucks are the old model Stallion workhorses built by Ashok Leyland, the company is now offering the stronger Super Stallion 6×6 truck. Other opportunities are with the smaller tactical trucks and special purpose vehicles. AMW is displaying At DefExpo some of their specialty trucks, including firefighting trucks and 6X4 Heavy Duty Recovery Vehicles. AMW is positioned as India&#8217;s third largest manufacturer of heavy commercial vehicles. AMW is manufacturing its vehicles at their plant in Bhuj in Gujarat. Anirudh Bhuwalka, Managing Director and CEO of AMW said his company has entered this market offering a portfolio of vehicles range from 4X4 general service and logistics trucks, offered with engines ranging from 180 bhp to 270 bhp.

Tata Motors is displaying here a range of military vehicles. &#8220;The launch of our new combat & tactical vehicles and equipment, leveraged from our strength in design and development of a wide range of commercial vehicles, now enables us to cover the entire defense mobility spectrum.&#8221; Said P. M. Telang, Managing Director &#8211; India Operations, Tata Motors. According to Telang, the company&#8217;s defense solutions already cover the complete range of logistics and armord vehicles that have also been popular in supporting the police and paramilitary forces in counter insurgency operations. The company launched four new military platforms &#8211; a specialized 12×12 Prahaar Missile Carrier, a light armored vehicle, a &#8216;Mobile Bunker&#8217; and the Tata 6×6 7kI refueler. The Indian Armed Forces are currently looking at procuring a four-wheel drive, high mobility platform, for use as a general-purpose vehicle. Tata is positioning the Safari Storme GS 800 in standard and armored configurations to meet this requirement.

At the exhibition Tata Motors displayed scaled models of its concept Futuristic Infantry Combat Vehicle (FICV) to be designed in tracked and wheeled configurations. Tata Motors is one of the four Indian companies, which has been issued the Expression of Interest (EoI) by the Indian Army, for the FICV &#8211; a &#8216;Make Indian&#8217; project. Tata Motors has accordingly responded to the EoI based on indigenous design and development in association with key technology partners and submitted their response in October 2010.

Tata&#8217;s 12×12 missile carrier is an indigenous high mobility, all-terrain and all-wheel drive, based on the LPTA 5252-12 X12 vehicle
developed specifically for missile launcher carrier applications, in close coordination with the Indian Defense Research & Development Organization (DRDO). The platform can be integrated with different missiles, including the Prahar, BrahMos and Nirbhay missiles. The vehicle is equipped with a state of the art Electronic Controlled heavy duty engine and automatic transmission, has high mobility features like Anti-Locking Braking System (ABS), Central Tyre Inflation System (CTIS), Auxiliary Gear box with High and low speed mode and differential locks system. The vehicle is operable normally in 12×8 mode and can be driven in 12×10 and 12×12 modes as per terrain requirements. Tata Motors has also developed an indigenous high mobility, all-terrain and all-wheel drive designated LPTA 3138. This 8×8 vehicle is specifically designed for various all terrain application like command and control shelter carrier, missile launcher and carrier, mobile radar station etc.

Among the armored and mine protected vehicles developed to secure India&#8217;s paramilitary and military forces, the new &#8216;Mobile Bunker&#8217; was introduced here. This robust vehicle is designed on the LPA 713 four wheel drive platform, to ensure fast and safe movement of troops in Naxal infested states and to act as a platform for retaliatory action. The Mobile Bunker offers protection against gunfire, corresponding to ballistic protection of NIJ Level III. As a mobile platform it can be used as a base for various protected applications like troop carriers, ambulances and buses. Tata&#8217;s Mine Protected Vehicles (MPV) also offering ballistic protection of NIJ Level III.

Ashok Leyland is also entering the armored vehicles segment, under a cooperation with foreign companies from germany and France. A year ago, at the IDEX defense show, Ashok Leyland signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with the German Krauss Mafaeii Wegman (KMW), for the development and support of of KMW produced vehicles throughout India and South-East Asian markets. The Indian company plans to build armored trucks based on chassis supplied by KMW. SOme of the models on display here had a striking resemblance to the Dingo, but such a cooperation has not been confirmed. Ashok Leyland is also negotiating a similar MoU with the French company Panhard, which is expected to be signed soon. The PVP, a light armored vehicle developed under a Franco-German cooperation was displayed at Ashok Leyland.

Indian Truck Makers Line Up to Renew Thousands of Military Vehicles | Defense Update

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Hey guys, i found this on the web...its old (2008)*








_An exhibitor at the Tata exhibition stall explains to the chairman of the Tata Group, Ratan Tata (L), the workings of unmanned aerial vehicles to be built in partnership with Israel-based Urban Aeronautics which are to be based on UrbanAero&#65533;s patented Fancraft technology, during the international defence exhibition "Defexpo 08" in New Delhi_


*Does anybody knew about this ?????????????????????/ Its pretty cool, an emergency evacuation unmanned aerial vehicle. US has something like but its an helicopter (unmanned) and not enough space, its a little bird. The above design is revolutionary.*


----------



## IndoUS

angeldemon_007 said:


> *Hey guys, i found this on the web...its old (2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _An exhibitor at the Tata exhibition stall explains to the chairman of the Tata Group, Ratan Tata (L), the workings of unmanned aerial vehicles to be built in partnership with Israel-based Urban Aeronautics which are to be based on UrbanAero&#65533;s patented Fancraft technology, during the international defence exhibition "Defexpo 08" in New Delhi_
> 
> 
> *Does anybody knew about this ?????????????????????/ Its pretty cool, an emergency evacuation unmanned aerial vehicle. US has something like but its an helicopter (unmanned) and not enough space, its a little bird. The above design is revolutionary.*



Seems cool, I think it can be used in medical emergency to transport the wounded.


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

Which country's ship is it in the first pic??
And Which company brought the infantry equipment in the second pic?


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Track all terrain vehicle from Polaris *












*MKU modern soldier*







*M777*








> Which country's ship is it in the first pic??



I am not sure exactly...either its Visby from Kockums AB or Falaj 2 from Fincantieri....




> And Which company brought the infantry equipment in the second pic?



Looking at the country tag, i would say its German IdZ- Infanterist der Zukunft (German future soldier program).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Cobham's 4 Channel Ground-Penetrating Radar System for UGV platforms infront of
Cobham&#8217;s TeleMAX EOD robot*







*GNIUS*







*Kongsberg Missile Systems on Show*







*Don't know which missile is this ??*







*Diehl Defence's vehicle ugrade demonstrator *











_The light Diehl Defence segmented rubber band track, selected for the protected transport vehicle BV 206 S 
of the German Army, features separating points that can be disassembled into four easily carried segments._







_Tata Motors TATA MPV_


----------



## angeldemon_007

_Claus Günther, President Diehl Defence explaining his company's presence in India to Lt.Gen. Bruno Kasdorf, Deputy Chief of German Army Staff_







_Philippe Burtin, Chairman and CEO of Nexter Systems_







_Controp's Intruder Detection System SPIDER_







_IMI's IRON FIST Active Protection System_


----------



## angeldemon_007

_Elbit Systems' DOMINATOR (Elbit's Future soldier system)_







_Cassidian's CAPTOR EWFoR Wide Field of Regard AESA Radar for the EUROFIGHTER_







_DRDO's SNAKE Robot_







_MPVI from Mahindra _


----------



## angeldemon_007

_Renault Trucks Defence SHERPA SCOUT Light_































_Aselsan's Night Vision Portfolio_







_High Visit at Russia's T-90S_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

_IWI's TAVOR TAR Assault Rifle_







_Exelis' Communication Expertise_

*Tata Motors' Excellence at DEFEXPO*













*Ceradyne Exhibiting the MOHAWK Boltless Combat Helmet at DEFEXPO*

























Ceradyne, amongst other advanced technical ceramic products and components, exhibits their MOHAWK (MOdular HArd Wired Kitted) combat helmet concept, is a collaboration between Ceradyne and Wilcox that brings the powered rail idea to the top of your head.
The helmet consist of a seamless and boltless construction. No holes through the helmet means more structural integrity and fewer pathways for ballistic penetration. It is integrated & subdermal, multi-conductor wiring system powers head-born equipment with one battery source.
Built in NVG shroud with integral flashlight and flash memory based video recording system.
Components of the Wilcox Mission Recording System are laid directly in to the helmet&#8217;s ballistic material layers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Flir Systems at DEFEXPO*


FLIR Government Systems is focused primarily on markets where very high performance situational awareness tools are required. The company designs, manufactures, and markets thermal imaging and radar surveillance systems, chemical and explosive detection products, and turn-key integrated sensor solutions to governmental entities across the globe. FLIR's customers benefit from the valuable information these portable and fixed systems provide in applications, such as force protection, airborne and ground-based surveillance, SAR, law enforcement, perimeter security, border and maritime patrol, navigation safety, drug interdiction, and CBRNE detection. 






*Exelis Showcasing Innovation at DEFEXPO*


ITT Exelis showcases defence and aerospace products and services in Hall 14 at Booth 14.3A.

"The DefExpo Exhibition is the leading land, naval and international security systems show in this important region, and we are excited to demonstrate our innovative and ready-now technologies to customers and potential partners here," said Bob Durbin, VP of Exelis Government Relations. "As Exelis continues to expand our presence in the Asia-Pacific region, our ability to provide affordable, mission-critical solutions will remain a top priority. We look forward to strengthening and building our customer and partner relationships."

DEFEXPO is the company's first event in India as Exelis, following its spin-off from ITT Corporation in October 2011. As a new standalone company, Exelis is more agile in anticipating customers' evolving needs and in providing affordable capabilities and ready-now high technology solutions to military, government and commercial customers around the world. Exelis is a leader in networked communications, sensors, air and ground electronic warfare, composites, air traffic solutions, information and cyber solutions, space and C4ISR.

In addition to introducing the new company brand, Exelis is highlighting the following technologies:
Software Defined Radios
Mobile Ad Hoc Networking
GNOMAD (Global Network On The Move Active Distribution)
HCDR (High-capacity Data Radio)
SpearNet
SINCGARS Airborne Radio-Export (for helicopters).
Night Vision Technology

*SELEX Galileo showcases Electronic Warfare, Radar, UAS, and EO at DEFEXPO*


SELEX Galileo, a Finmeccanica company, showcases its technologies in Electronic Warfare, Radar, UAS and Electro-Optics.
With the recent establishment of SELEX Galileo India Private Limited, the company has expanded its footprint in India in order to further develop longstanding collaborations and relationships with Indian companies to become an effective and committed player in the market.

At DEFEXPO, SELEX Galileo is also exhibiting a number of its unique technologies which support many of India&#8217;s emerging operational needs. With the company&#8217;s commitment to having Indian partner companies assemble, integrate and test its products in-India, SELEX Galileo can help meet India&#8217;s key aspiration to develop an effective and capable defence manufacturing sector.

&#8220;We&#8217;re working with Indian research organisations to insert leading-edge elements of our technologies into their products and with Indian manufacturers to help put them together,&#8221; said Fabrizio Giulianini, CEO of SELEX Galileo, adding; &#8220;By combining the advanced capabilities of Indian industry with our internationally recognised technologies we can continue to leapfrog the market and support the Indian armed forces with the very latest equipment.&#8221;

At the show, SELEX Galileo is promoting its Electronic Warfare (EW) products such as the combat-proven HIDAS Defensive Aid Suite for helicopters, a system which includes our Aircraft Gateway Processor (AGP) which is now part of the standard fit on the APACHE AH-64. The company is also highlighting its next-generation ELINT system SAGE, which the company believes is ideally suited to meeting the needs of India&#8217;s RUSTOM-2 MALE UAS. SELEX Galileo is also promoting its SEER Radar Warning Receiver, which is designed to protect a wide variety of airborne platforms from enemy threats.
SEER is a "cost effective way to add capabilities for India&#8217;s HAWK Advanced Jet Trainer," said Brendan Nolan, Head of UK & Strategic Campaigns EW Marketing & Sales. "We are building a foundation for the future in India," he continued.

SELEX Galileo is celebrating the success of their MIRACH 100/5 aerial target drone, which is currently under order by the DRDO following many years of successful operations at their integrated test range at Chandipur. 
"India is one of the top customers outside of NATO," according to Fabrizio Boggiani, VP Marketing & Sales Air Systems, UAS & Simulators.

SELEX Galileo is also promoting its portfolio of mini and micro UAS, including the CREX B, designed for Special Operational and Tactical Forces&#8217; intelligence missions, and the quad-rotor DRAKO.


MILITARY TECHNOLOGY: SELEX Galileo showcases Electronic Warfare, Radar, UAS, and EO at DEFEXPO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Izmash's Precision at DEFEXPO*

zmash is presenting its precise weapons at DEFEXPO 2012.

These include the SAIGA-12C, with a quick change picatinny rail:













The BI-7-2KO Sniper Rifle







And the SV-98 Sniper Rifle in use with Russian Special Forces.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-FRo4zhkUH_E/T3WjkGMNSwI/AAAAAAAAAXg/TGZ0jseR35k/s1600/DSCN2277.JPG


MILITARY TECHNOLOGY: Izmash's Precision at DEFEXPO


----------



## harpoon

How they (foreign manufacturers) bring all this for display? By air or by sea.


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Meprolight Highlights the MINI-HUNTER and NOA NYX at DEFEXPO 2012*







Meprolight, a leading manufacturer of EO systems to armed forces and law enforcement agencies, highlights the MINI-HUNTER, a lightweight night vision weapon sight, and the NOA NYX, an uncooled thermal weapon sight for assault rifle, at their booth in the Israel Pavilion.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Kolkota Class Destroyer *










*TATA's Future Soldier Products*






*TATA's upgraded Pinaka launcher *










*TATA's light armoured vehicle*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*new israeli made under-barrel grenade launcher
*


----------



## ching

PLEASE POST HIGH RESOLUTION PICTURES ONLY.

thank you


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer

If TATA can deliver this, I hope they win!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> *Track all terrain vehicle from Polaris *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MKU modern soldier*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M777*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure exactly...either its Visby from Kockums AB or Falaj 2 from Fincantieri....
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the country tag, i would say its German IdZ- Infanterist der Zukunft (German future soldier program).



Interesting the M777 stand seems to be manned by UK army soldiers even though the UK doesn't actually operate the M777 themselves.


----------



## angeldemon_007

*ATK Features International Products and 

Capabilities at DEFEXPO 2012*


ATK is highlighting a variety of 

capabilities and programmes at the show on 

their stand 14.3H. These include ATK&#8217;s 

growing capabilities in several business 

areas including integrated weapon systems, 

precision-guidance for artillery and 

mortars, advanced programmable artillery 

fuzing, ammunition and accessories for law 

enforcement and Special Operations Forces, 

missile warning systems, small-caliber 

ammunition, and illuminating flares.

ATK's stand features information on the 

company's most powerful and flexible gun 

system, the Mk44 30mm cannon, a next-

generation system in production now, 

building on the BUSHMASTER tradition of 

excellence with its design simplicity, 

external power, positive round control, 

ease of maintenance, and constant velocity 

ammunition feed. Visitors can also learn 

more about the Mk44's airborne cousin, the 

APACHE helicopter's 625 round-per-minute 

M230 30mm chain gun (as seen on the cover 

of MILITARY TECHNOLOGY 9/2011).



[url]http://www.atk.com/images_pagephotos/photo3[/url]

15.jpg

_Mk44 30mm (Photo: ATK)_

The ATK stand furthermore explains the 

company's affordable precision approach 

that combines GPS guidance and fuzing into 

one package, transforming conventional 

155mm artillery projectiles and 120mm 

mortar cartridges into precision munitions. 

Another offering in this space is ATK's 

Multi-Option Fuze for Artillery (MOFA), the 

combat-proven, NATO standard, all purpose 

artillery fuze for bursting munitions.

ATK's stand also features the company's 

cutting edge ammunition and accessory 

products for law enforcement and Special 

Operations Forces. ATK brands in this 

category include Eagle Industries and 

BLACKHAWK! tactical gear and apparel and 

Federal Premium and Speer ammunition. ATK 

ammunition offerings for these customers 

include long-range precision rifle; 

barrier-defeating; non-toxic; short-barrel 

carbine; and law enforcement high-

performance handgun service ammunition.

ATK also features its AAR-47 aircraft 

missile warning system with available 

hostile fire indication (HFI), one of the 

first systems of its type to detect small-

calibre weapon fire and rocket propelled 

grenades. AAR-47 is installed on the 

recently-delivered C-130J aircraft to the 

Indian Air Force.



[url]http://www.atk.com/images_pagephotos/photo1[/url]

13.jpg

_AAR-47 aircraft missile warning system 

(Photo: ATK)_


In addition, ATK highlights its role as the 

leading supplier of US and NATO small- and 

medium-calibre ammunition, and as a source 

of non-NATO munitions to US and 

international security forces.
Another important ATK capability the 

company is featuring is its decades-long 

experience building and continually 

updating illuminating flares. ATK's LUU 

flares are aircraft-deployed and provide 

illumination for battlefield operations, 

SAR, ground targeting, and other missions.

On India, the company's President for 

Armament Systems, Karen Davies, said they 

are "quite willing to transfer technology."

http://militarytechnologymagazine.blogspot.

com/2012/03/atk-features-international-

products-and.html


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Interesting the M777 stand seems to be manned by UK army soldiers even though the UK doesn't actually operate the M777 themselves.



You do know its is made by BAE and its place of origin is UK


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> You do know its is made by BAE and its place of origin is UK



I am aware of this, it just seems weird. These guys are probobly just on deputation to BAE or something but it's funny they will never get to use it in the real world.


----------



## BoB's

TATA LSV in army trials

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SP!TF!R3

saw a video on Arjun mk-II in Defexpo.any update on that?


----------



## angeldemon_007

> I am aware of this, it just seems weird. These guys are probobly just on deputation to BAE or something but it's funny they will never get to use it in the real world.


Yeah actually if it wins Britain will get some work and a british company well get orders.


----------



## angeldemon_007

BM GRAD on Tata Truck


----------



## angeldemon_007

BM GRAD on Tata Truck


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> Yeah actually if it wins Britain will get some work and a british company well get orders.



AFAIK the M777 is being offered on FMS by USG (where the M777 is actually made and devloped) and the gun is British in name only. And AFAIK the deal would have most of the guns assembled in India by OFB from parts shipped from US (as deal is too small for ToT and FMS usually stunts this).


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> Yeah actually if it wins Britain will get some work and a british company well get orders.



AFAIK the M777 is being offered on FMS by USG (where the M777 is actually made and devloped) and the gun is British in name only. And AFAIK the deal would have most of the guns assembled in India by OFB from parts shipped from US (as deal is too small for ToT and FMS usually stunts this).


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> *Don't know which missile is this ??*



Kongsberg Naval Strike Missile:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sir LurkaLot said:


> *TATA's light armoured vehicle*




Really like this vehicle, hopefully State/local QRTs and J&K police adopt this vehicle in large numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punjabimunda

nice developments


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Thales at DEFEXPO*

A first rate partner for the Indian Forces, Thales is exhibiting a wide range of equipment for Land, Naval and Air Forces at Defexpo 2012, in various fields such as Air Defence, Optronics and Communications, on the French Pavilion, at stand 12.2L.

For more than 40 years, Thales has been developing, manufacturing and providing top of the line Air Defence Solutions for customers worldwide. During the showthe group demonstrates its capabilities in the field of Global Air Defence Solutions, Force Protection, Missile Systems and Rocket Systems by showcasing:

SHIKRA 60 tactical C2 to ensure a complete airspace surveillance of up to a range of 80km and heterogeneous weapon systems coordination
ADES mobile Short Range Air Defence system
The latest generation Air Defence Gun to defeat emerging low-cost targets
SAMP/T European, in-service, Medium Range Air & Missile Defence solution
LMM new family of Lightweight Multi-Role Missiles
Laser Guided Rocket in 70mm calibre


Thales develops a comprehensive range of optronic equipment aimed at evaluating critical situations at a tactical and strategic level. Thales is a European leader in night vision systems, whose equipments are used by tactical units, Special Forces and aircraft and helicopter pilots. On the booth, the following is exhibited:

CATHERINE XP, a Compact high-performance thermal imager
SOPHIE XF, a Multifunction hand-held thermal imager with continuous optical zoom
HELIE, Helicopter Light Intensified equipment
DAMOCLES, a 3rd Generation multi-function Targeting pod


Thales offers a comprehensive tactical radio portfolio covering armed forces needs from large networked command posts down to dismounted soldiers, providing multi-media operational services (voice, data, video, image, &#8230 and ensuring security, survivability, mobility, interoperability and quality of service. Presented are tactical radios including FlexNet One, LOS (TRC 4000), HF (TRC 3700), Starmille, Fastnet-Twin
As for identification systems, ithe BLUEGATEIFF family provides a full range of identification products and systems for Air, Land, Naval and Joint Forces. The following products are showcased:
LORAD & V/SHORAD IFF Interrogators, airborne IFF, Combined Interrogator-Transponders & airborne IFF Transponders.

As for Naval Systems and Naval Electronic Warfare, Thales has been a long-term partner for more than 50 Navies worldwide, providing customers with innovating offerings, from system design to through-life support. During Defexpo, Thales illustrates some of its know how in:

Underwater Systems, including the Flash sonar mock up, a specialised surveillance and classification sonar for helicopters and USVs
Above Water Systems, including the SMART-L mock-up, an Extended Long Range radar
Naval Electronic Warfare with VIGILE LW, a Naval Radar Electronic Support Measures system to redefine situational awareness for small vessels.


Thales has been operating in India since 1953, participating in the creation of Bharat Electronics Ltd. (BEL). The Group&#8217;s permanent representative office in Delhi has been operating since 1970. Over recent years, Thales has stepped up its presence in India, setting up several new wholly owned local companies. The Group now has a total workforce of 300 people on 8 sites and has become a trusted partner in the three branches of the Indian Armed Forces.

MILITARY TECHNOLOGY: Thales at DEFEXPO


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Ashok Leyland Armed Vehicle 
*





*TATA Armed Vehicle 
*






*Ashok Leyland Stallion 
*





*Ashok Leyland Super Stallion 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*TATA Wheeled/Tracked FICV + FICV turret
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*L&T Twin Tube Torpedo Launcher*






*L&T Ultrafast Changeover Switch for naval radars
*






*L&T Interceptor Boat Bridge Console
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

_About the 8X8 TATA has the LPTA 3138 for that role , it has a load capacity of 31T and a engine rated at 280Kw.It has previoulsy been shown in 2010 as a base for the skyshield anti-aircraft gun system, this time it had the control unit for PRAHAAR mounted on it._













_The Leyland 8X8 is known as the Super Stallion 8X8 (there are also two different 6x6 versions one as a FAT and the other as multi mission)and was launched this year, it has an engine rated at 360Hp and can carry a maximum load of 26300kgs on highways and 24300kgs offroad using the 8X8 drive.It was exhibited as a simple truck with a amounted crane as well_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*BEL Integrated Anti submarine warfare complex
*







*Network Towed Array System
*


----------



## angeldemon_007

*General Dynamics*













*NBC Recce Vehicle*







*BEML WZT3*













*Polish rosomak*


----------



## angeldemon_007

*HALBIT COCKPIT*







*CAESAR SPG*













*DRDO BUSK*


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Light Armoured Vehicles..WHICH VEHICLE ???*







*rENAULT tRUCK*













*BEL*







*RAKSHAK*







*VECTRA*


----------



## angeldemon_007

*VECTRA*







*NEW T90*













*T72*







*UNDERWATER TORPEDO TUBE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## angeldemon_007

* INDIGENOUS TWIN TUBE TORPEDO LAUNCHER*













*L&T Ultrafast Changeover Switch for naval radars*







*L&T Interceptor Boat Bridge Console*


----------



## angeldemon_007

*TATA Wheeled/Tracked FICV + FICV turret*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

HALBIT COCKPIT NG.

Any more info , angel bhai on this???


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Bharat Dynamics Ltd's Missile Brochure*






*Promotional Film On DCNS Scorpène*






*Javelin ATGM - Raytheon Video*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Night_Raven

Abingdonboy said:


> I am aware of this, it just seems weird. These guys are probobly just on deputation to BAE or something but it's funny they will never get to use it in the real world.



Had a chat with one British soldier deputed on the M777 , he said the M777s to be supplied to India would be manufactured by both US and UK ( UK as it hosts BAE systems )


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Private sector joins forces in crucial army mobile network*


*The contest to build the army's Tactical Communications System (TCS) is witnessing a determined and coordinated play by the energised Indian private sector. Fearful that Bharat Electronics Ltd (BEL), which belongs to the defence ministry (MoD) and has long been favoured in contracting, might be handed the TCS contract on a plate, three private companies who were given separate invitations to bid --- Larsen & Toubro; Tata Power (Strategic Electronics Division); and HCL --- have joined forces to bid together.*

*The TCS contract, estimated to be worth at least Rs 10,000 crore, is India's first "Make" contract. That means, in accordance with the Defence Procurement Policy (DPP), the government will select and fund two vendors, who will each build a prototype of the high-tech TCS system. The government will then select the winner, who will be awarded the contract to build seven TCS for the army.*

*The government sent Expressions of Interest (EoI) to eight carefully vetted companies, asking them to bid for the TCS contract. Besides BEL; L&T; Tata Power (SED); and HCL, EoIs were also sent to Rolta; Wipro; and the PSUs Electronics Corporation of India Ltd (ECIL); and ITI. But now there are just five contestants, with L&T, Tata Power (SED), and HCL having bid as an SPC (special purpose company).*
According to Jayant Patil, Executive Vice President at L&T, the distribution of stakes in the SPC are: L&T, 56.67%; Tata Power (SED), 33.33%; and HCL 10%.

*The TCS will be a fully mobile communications grid, which can be moved anywhere during war, even deep into enemy territory, each one providing an army corps (a formation of some 60,000 soldiers) with a backbone network on which to communicate and transfer large volumes of data.
*
_The TCS operates much like a cellular phone network, but with three major differences: the TCS's exchanges and switches will be installed in high-mobility vehicles, allowing them to be transported and set up anywhere. Secondly, large volumes of data will be transmitted over the TCS, such as streaming video from sensors like unmanned aerial vehicles. Finally, information sent out over the TCS cannot be easily intercepted or jammed since it will not be transmitted on a single frequency. Instead, transmissions will hop frequencies, dozens of times every second, in a pre-programmed sequence._

*Business Standard has learned from MoD sources that the ministry has almost completed the selection of the two vendors who will build the TCS prototypes. At the next meeting of the Defence Production Board, the decision is likely to be finalised.*

*Once the MoD announces the two winners, they will each have about 6 months to prepare a Detailed Project Report (DPR). This will define every system, sub-system, and capability of the TCS network. Based on that, the MoD will decide on the amount that developing the prototype is likely to cost. The figure is likely to be around Rs 300 crore for creating a working prototype of a TCS for an army division (15,000 troops). The MoD will fund 80% of the development cost; with 20% paid by the vendors.*

_Rahul Chaudhary, CEO of Tata Power (SED) says that the prototypes could take about18 months to build, which will be followed by user evaluation trials that could run for another 6-8 months. Based on that, the final form of the TCS will be decided, and documented in the form of a General Staff Qualitative Requirement (GSQR). That will be the frozen design for the final system._

*While the government could select a single winning vendor to build all seven TCS systems that the army requires for seven corps, market expectations are that the order could be distributed, in a 65:35 ration, between the two vendors. This would expedite production, as well as mitigate production risks. Each corps' TCS is expected to cost about Rs 1,500 crore.*

Patil explains the working arrangement between L&T; Tata Power (SED); and HCL. _Notwithstanding the pattern of ownership, work share will be distributed in a 40:40:20 ratio._ _Both the larger partners, L&T and Tata Power (SED), have already spent years developing the data handling technologies, switches and routers that will be needed for the TCS, which are prominently displayed at their stalls at the ongoing Defexpo India 2012 defence exhibition in New Delhi._ *However, work will be allocated based on efficiency of production, lower costs and expeditious delivery.*

"Our SPC is a business school case study," says Patil of L&T. "We are creating efficiency within our consortium by not just competing externally, but competing within the consortium as well."

Private sector joins forces in crucial Army mobile network


---------------------------------------------------------------


http://www.sacbee.com/2012/04/01/4382479/weapons-for-sale-and-india-is.html

VSHORAD - India's Next Big Air Defense Program | Defense Update

























*WHICH LMG ??/ LOOKS VERY LIGHT*


----------



## angeldemon_007

*WHICH LMG ??/ LOOKS VERY LIGHT*


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Defense industry bright spark: MKU*


*MKU came into DefExpo on a high. They've just completed deliveries of 59,000 light weight bullet proof jackets to the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) under a Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA) order worth INR 100 Crore. And now they plan to make Night Vision Devices.*

There&#8217;s at least one defense company that&#8217;s had a good DefExpo 2012. It&#8217;s Indian, it&#8217;s smaller than most other defense companies we&#8217;ve heard of, and most of us haven&#8217;t heard of it. MKU is a ballistics protection systems producer (They make bullet-proof vests, armor plating, helmets) and a registered NATO supplier to boot, and is the only company in India with AS 9100 certification for aircraft armoring & solutions. This is a big deal as it&#8217;s the only quality management standard specific to the aerospace industry.

MKU came into DefExpo on a high. They&#8217;ve just completed deliveries of 59,000 light weight bullet proof jackets to the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) under a Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA) order worth INR 100 Crore. These jackets will be distributed to other paramilitary forces by the CRPF, depending on their requirement. MKU won the contract in April 2010 just after the last DefExpo, beating eight other companies.

At DefExpo, they made two announcements. The first, their plan to set up a facility for the manufacture of Night Vision Devices and second, a fifty-fifty tie-up with Germany&#8217;s EIS Electronics GMBH to manufacture cable harness products. Both companies will invest USD 5 million into the joint venture.

Unsurprisingly, Neeraj Gupta, the Managing Director of MKU Pvt. Ltd looked pleased when asked about having completed the MHA order. Smiling modestly, he says they&#8217;re looking forward to servicing more requirements of the paramilitary and armed forces, with their first order satisfactorily completed.

He&#8217;s also looking forward to their new project: the launch of its indigenously developed range of Night Vision Devices (NVDs), with an investment of over INR 100 Crore in the Ist phase, alone. His company plans to manufacture Image Intensifier devices at their facility in Kanpur and is taking on technology from an international company. The range will include Monocular, Binocular (Single Tube and Twin Tube, for 3D vision at night) night vision devices as well as Night Sights for weapons.

Gupta says the devices will have an endurance of 40 hours, and can be helmet or weapon-mounted.

And yes, they work. MKU put up an &#8216;experience room&#8217; at their stall at DefExpo, a completely dark area. Once inside, your correspondent was completely blind. Holding up the image intensified Monocular NVD, which enhances all available traces of light, everything was clear to the sight.

Defense industry bright spark: MKU | StratPost

GUYS CAN YOU SEE THE PHOTOS DIRECTLY POSTED FROM THAT JAMWAL WEBSITE ???


----------



## Killswitch

I hope the TATA Infantry fighting vehicle concept is not an April fools joke. Its about time the private sector began building true weapons platforms.


----------



## VelocuR

angeldemon_007 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

The design doesn't look great, missile look like pencil shape. I have notice that India make alot of pencil styles to make it missiles and nose funny. 

good Defexpo 2012 events, I see some new products and others are same from previous expos.*


----------



## Killswitch

angeldemon_007 said:


> Hey guys here's a news for everyone ....
> 
> Remember the multi caliber assault rifle competition ?? According to Czech Defence Minister, only three companies are suitable and who are participating. They are :
> 
> 1) Uherský company : CZ 805 BREN
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Beretta : ARX-160
> 
> 
> 
> 3) IWI : Tar 21
> 
> 
> 
> India already uses and builds the micro tavor for paramilitaries.
> 
> The normal TAVOR is used by Garuds, Marcos, Paras. and Ghataks.
> 
> Since the Tavor is already in use and production, and it meets the requiremnts, it makes sesne for it to be chosen. No new supply chain needed. No new training needed. It will give the normal troops what the special forces have.
> 
> Standardizing kit has always been a major problem for the forces, so.....
> 
> 
> Go Tavor!


----------



## kavish

RaptorRX707 said:


> The design doesn't look great, missile look like pencil shape. I have notice that India make alot of pencil styles to make it missiles and nose funny.
> 
> good Defexpo 2012 events, I see some new products and others are same from previous expos.



Photo Taken by Me (yesterday, i was there...)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
THERE ARE BETTER WEAPONS NOW IN THE MARKET, ALL IA HAS TO DO IS JUST LITTLE BIT OF HARD WORK.

US SPECIAL FORCES USES FN SCAR. ITS A PRETTY GOOD GUN, I WOULD SAY EVEN BETTER THAN TAR 21, SAME GOES FOR G36 AND BERETTA ARX-160 IS ALSO VERY GOOD BUT ITS A NEW GUN.



> The design doesn't look great, missile look like pencil shape. I have notice that India make alot of pencil styles to make it missiles and nose funny.


I JUST HOPE ITS A JOKE BECAUSE OTHERWISE ITS A LAME COMMENT BUDDY...NO OFFENCE

ITS A NLOS-BSM, WHAT WERE YOU EXPECTING ?? A CRUISE MISSILE DESIGN ??? ALSO OTHER PENCIL LOOKING MISSILE ARE BALLISTIC MISSILES WHICH ONLY A VERY COUNTRIES HAVE AND WHICH ARE LIKE PENCIL EXCEPT WHEN THEY ARE CANISTERISED BUT IT DOESN'T MEAN INSIDE THEIR REAL SHAPE IS NOT LIKE PENCIL....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SP!TF!R3

angeldemon_007 said:


> *WHICH LMG ??/ LOOKS VERY LIGHT*



i think its Negev NG7 LMG.


----------



## kavish

more :-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> THERE ARE BETTER WEAPONS NOW IN THE MARKET, ALL IA HAS TO DO IS JUST LITTLE BIT OF HARD WORK.
> 
> US SPECIAL FORCES USES FN SCAR. ITS A PRETTY GOOD GUN, I WOULD SAY EVEN BETTER THAN TAR 21, SAME GOES FOR G36 AND BERETTA ARX-160 IS ALSO VERY GOOD BUT ITS A NEW GUN.
> 
> 
> I JUST HOPE ITS A JOKE BECAUSE OTHERWISE ITS A LAME COMMENT BUDDY...NO OFFENCE
> 
> ITS A NLOS-BSM, WHAT WERE YOU EXPECTING ?? A CRUISE MISSILE DESIGN ??? ALSO OTHER PENCIL LOOKING MISSILE ARE BALLISTIC MISSILES WHICH ONLY A VERY COUNTRIES HAVE AND WHICH ARE LIKE PENCIL EXCEPT WHEN THEY ARE CANISTERISED BUT IT DOESN'T MEAN INSIDE THEIR REAL SHAPE IS NOT LIKE PENCIL....



There are pros and cons, the TAR-21 is a great weapon, reliable, accurate customisable etc but I do have a soft spot for the FN-SCAR especaiiy as it comes in both 7.62 (H) and 5.56 (L) versions and is very customisable. But it seems Indian SOF are committed to the TAR series. However the SCAR may find its way into the infantry. Time will tell.


----------



## Swati Shukla

angeldemon_007 said:


> *@ The_magnificent*, can you do me a favor ask few question for me. Its not just for me, everyone here including you will like to know some answers.
> 
> 
> Also if there's stall of MDL or GRSE, can you talk to them about P17A project ??? Like design of the FFG, when the work is gonna start ?? Will it start simultaneously in both GRSE and MDL because then it will be completed in half the time. Also ask them if they will be making future IN's SSN/SSGN.



MDL will produce 4 and GRSE will produce 3 and the work will start simultaneously.
All the designing work will be handled by GRSE(superior designing team). They have also achieved some significant breakthrough in Noise reduction working on Kamotra class Corvette..

Work Beginning soon..



> Ask can you ask CVRDE (drdo) about Arjun mk2 ?? Are they gonna make any physical changes especially turret and what about APS ??? I know we all have seen the video of arjun mk2 and it looks like mk1 but there are around 40-45 more changes that drdo is going to make in present arjun mk2 and then all 90 something changes will tested this year and so changes turret might be the part.



Trials that went days/months(idk!) were with only 24 Changes/improvements..!!!!!
By June, all 88(!) changes/improvements will be made and trials will start from that month only.
No Over weight issues with the tank.. Army impressed by the MkII..
APS to be provided by Israel. Gun Same as Arjun I. Yeap, Some changes in the Turret.
Movable Headlights(!).
Acc. to CVRDE it Will be the Best Tank in the world!!

FMBT to be a completely Different tank and designing work has already started. It's weight to be 1/3rd of the Arjun(!).
First prototype by 2018, by 2020 development to be completed..
Arjun MkIII to be there also..

The Snecma-DRDO deal only on papers.. One minor and one major issue.. Big Money that Snecma wants and major one being they want share in production also..
81kn is the highest thrust that Kaveri has produced till date.. GTRE is now targeting AURA and AMCA..
AMCA engine to be developed with french help. Will have TVC. Using Kaveri for naval purposes on plan(!). 

LCH to take another 2 years.. A more powerful engine planned to increase it's speed upto 281kmph and increase it's payload..

Trichy rifle is being inducted by para military forces. Performing well.
Instead of having TOT of bofors, OFB never given permission to use it.
A new MCIAR{Multi Caliber Infantry Assault Rifle(most probably cause i forgot it's name, t was something like this)} rifle for F-INSAS under development. First prototype to be out in may.
Gonna be a big leap for indigenous rifle production. State of the Art. Highly Advanced. Army interested.

OFB not producing Ammo of Tavor. 

A mark 2 version of Pinaka under Development. Range to be increased upto 60kms..
Already Tested GPS guided rockets on Pinaka, but Army was never interested.


An UCAV under development who's name definitely wasn't AURA..

That's all the info. i was able to gather from Scientists present at DefExpo.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## The_magnificent

Today was last day of DEfexpo, and i was little late. So most of the stalls were either gone or were packing. Most of the representatives knew even less thn the members of the forum. 

I guess today was just general visitor's day So mostly there were representatives who can show people how those simulators work etc. 

At saab's stall I was talking to him about gripen. the representative didn't even knew that Saab use American Engine.He was saying all the plane and subsystems are made by saab. When I asked him about AESA on Jas39 Gripen. He said he don't know much and later he left. So asking such detailed information from those guys was not wise. 

Thales representatives were really kind and were sharing info with interest.

I will try to share with you what I asked, N what I saw.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_magnificent

@ SWati, 

Which Israeli APS? Ironfist or trophy ?


----------



## Swati Shukla

The_magnificent said:


> @ SWati,
> 
> Which Israeli APS? Ironfist or trophy ?


 
No Idea.  you should have mentioned it somewhere that this too is to asked..


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Swati Shukla said:


> MDL will produce 4 and GRSE will produce 3 and the work will start simultaneously.
> All the designing work will be handled by GRSE(superior designing team). They have also achieved some significant breakthrough in Noise reduction working on Kamotra class Corvette..
> 
> Work Beginning soon..
> 
> 
> 
> Trials that went days/months(idk!) were with only 24 Changes/improvements..!!!!!
> By June, all 88(!) changes/improvements will be made and trials will start from that month only.
> No Over weight issues with the tank.. Army impressed by the MkII..
> APS to be provided by Israel. Gun Same as Arjun I. Yeap, Some changes in the Turret.
> Movable Headlights(!).
> Acc. to CVRDE it Will be the Best Tank in the world!!
> 
> FMBT to be a completely Different tank and designing work has already started. It's weight to be 1/3rd of the Arjun(!).
> First prototype by 2018, by 2020 development to be completed..
> Arjun MkIII to be there also..
> 
> The Snecma-DRDO deal only on papers.. One minor and one major issue.. Big Money that Snecma wants and major one being they want share in production also..
> 81kn is the highest thrust that Kaveri has produced till date.. GTRE is now targeting AURA and AMCA..
> AMCA engine to be developed with french help. Will have TVC. Using Kaveri for naval purposes on plan(!).
> 
> LCH to take another 2 years.. A more powerful engine planned to increase it's speed upto 281kmph and increase it's payload..
> 
> Trichy rifle is being inducted by para military forces. Performing well.
> Instead of having TOT of bofors, OFB never given permission to use it.
> A new MCIAR{Multi Caliber Infantry Assault Rifle(most probably cause i forgot it's name, t was something like this)} rifle for F-INSAS under development. First prototype to be out in may.
> Gonna be a big leap for indigenous rifle production. State of the Art. Highly Advanced. Army interested.
> 
> OFB not producing Ammo of Tavor.
> 
> A mark 2 version of Pinaka under Development. Range to be increased upto 60kms..
> Already Tested GPS guided rockets on Pinaka, but Army was never interested.
> 
> 
> An UCAV under development who's name definitely wasn't AURA..
> 
> That's all the info. i was able to gather from Scientists present at DefExpo.




OMFG!! I hope everything is true!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_magnificent

Norway's Kongsberg Helicopter attack missile - pengwien mk 2





kongsberg Navel attack Missile






Saab's skalder Drone helicopter , Used for survillance 













Swati Shukla said:


> No Idea.  you should have mentioned it somewhere that this too is to asked..



Actually I was the one to answer it . But unfortunately I was late and missed a lot of it. Thanks for sharing Info.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_magnificent



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

kavish said:


> more :-



Are any of these guys have a account on PDF. I guess so.


----------



## The_magnificent



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_magnificent

BEML snow cutter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_magnificent




----------



## The_magnificent

Good night. i have lot more. will upload tomorrow .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

Swati Shukla said:


> The Snecma-DRDO deal only on papers.. One minor and one major issue.. Big Money that Snecma wants and major one being they want share in production also..



Not surprising when you are at the upper hand of the table, with us desperate on the other side.



Swati Shukla said:


> GTRE is now targeting AURA and AMCA..AMCA engine to be developed with french help.



What about integrating it into Rafale or LCA MK2, anything on that?


----------



## -1o1-

Rafale <> HAL systems


----------



## angeldemon_007

> MDL will produce 4 and GRSE will produce 3 and the work will start simultaneously.
> All the designing work will be handled by GRSE(superior designing team). They have also achieved some significant breakthrough in Noise reduction working on Kamotra class Corvette..


WELL KOCKUM AB IS HELPING THEM, THE CREATOR OF GHOST TECHNOLOGY AND VISBY CORVETTE. 

@ Swati Shukla 
iS THE DESIGN FINALIZED YET ??? BECAUSE UNTIL THEN THE WORK WILL NOT START



> By June, all 88(!) changes/improvements will be made and trials will start from that month only.
> No Over weight issues with the tank.. Army impressed by the MkII..
> APS to be provided by Israel. Gun Same as Arjun I. Yeap, Some changes in the Turret.
> Movable Headlights(!).
> Acc. to CVRDE it Will be the Best Tank in the world!!


I HOPE ITS NOT SELF PRAISE...



> FMBT to be a completely Different tank and designing work has already started. It's weight to be 1/3rd of the Arjun(!).
> First prototype by 2018, by 2020 development to be completed..


THATS JUST STUPIDITY....WHY NEW DESIGN ??? THEY WANNA MAKE LIGHT TANKS OR A MAIN BATTLE TANK ??? THIS MUCH REDUCTION MEANS THAT THE TANK STRUCTURE WON'T BE MUCH STRONG (UNLESS SOME GROUND BREAKING FINDING IN MATERIALS), I JUST HOPE THWY HAVE PLANS FOR A VERY VERY GOOD APC AND THEY DEVELOP A FAST MBT.



> Arjun MkIII to be there also..


FMBT AND ARJUN MK3 ??? I THINK DEVELOPMENT OF ARJUN MK3 SHOULD BE LEFT TO PRIVATE SECTOR AND THE TWO CAN THEN COMPETE WITH THEIR RESPECTIVE PROTOTYPE IN THE END OR MAKE ARJUN MK3 THE FUTURE MAIN BATTLE TANK AND FMBT THE FUTURE LIGHT/INTERMEDIATE/MEDIUM BATTLE TANK WHATEVER YOU WANNA CALL IT.



> The Snecma-DRDO deal only on papers.. One minor and one major issue.. Big Money that Snecma wants and major one being they want share in production also..
> 81kn is the highest thrust that Kaveri has produced till date.. GTRE is now targeting AURA and AMCA..
> AMCA engine to be developed with french help. Will have TVC. Using Kaveri for naval purposes on plan(!).


@ Swati Shukla 
sO THE K10 KAVERI WHICH WE WILL MAKE WITH THE FRENCH HELP WILL BE THE NEXT GEN ENGINE SUITABLE FOR POWERING A 5TH GEN AIRCRAFT ?? THAT MEAN IR SIGNATURE WILL BE LESS ??



> LCH to take another 2 years.. A more powerful engine planned to increase it's speed upto 281kmph and increase it's payload..


sO IT WILL GET HEAVIER ??? I THOUGHT THEY CONCENTRATED ALOT ON LIGHTNESS ? ALSO ARE THERE PLANS FOR fire control radar TO BE INSTALLED ON LCH ??



> Trichy rifle is being inducted by para military forces. Performing well.


THATS GOOD NEWS



> A new MCIAR{Multi Caliber Infantry Assault Rifle(most probably cause i forgot it's name, t was something like this)} rifle for F-INSAS under development. First prototype to be out in may.
> Gonna be a big leap for indigenous rifle production. State of the Art. Highly Advanced. Army interested.


@ Swati Shukla 
WHAT ABOUT THE REPORTS OF DESIGN GETTING APPROVAL AND PRODUCTION STARTING FROM FEB THIS YEAR ??? ALSO HOW DOES IT LOOK, IS IT JUST LIKE THE ONCE SHOWN IN POSTERS ???



> OFB not producing Ammo of Tavor.


i HOPE ITS GONNA CHANGE IN THE FUTURE.



> A mark 2 version of Pinaka under Development. Range to be increased upto 60kms..


TO BE TESTED THIS YEAR. THERE'S ALSO A AKASH MK2 WITH RANGE OF 40-45 KM



> An UCAV under development who's name definitely wasn't AURA..


*THATS BECAUSE THEY CHANGED THE NAME OF AURA TO Indian Unmanned Strike Air Vehicle (IUSAV)*. IF YOU HAVE SEEN THE DESIGN AND ITS DIFFERENT THEN IT MIGHT BE A DIFFERENT PROJECT BUT I THINK ITS THE SAME PROJECT WITH DIFFERENT NAME.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

> What about integrating it into Rafale or LCA MK2, anything on that?


I DON'T THINK THIS ENGINE IS COMING ANY TIME SOON. I THINK IT WILL TAKE ITS FIRST FLIGHT IN 5 YEARS AND BY 2020 THIS ENGINE WILL ENTER IN SERIVCE. BY THAT TIME 2-3 SQUADRON OF BOTH LCA MK2 AND RAFALE WILL ENTER THE SERVICE.
fRANCE HAVE ALREADY AGREED TO PUT K10 ON RAFALE, THE BALL IS NOW IN INDIAN COURT.

DON'T WORRY ABOUT LCA, IT WILL GET K10 WHEN ITS HALF LIFE UPGRADE WILL COME.



> Not surprising when you are at the upper hand of the table, with us desperate on the other side.


YEAH IF THEY ARE DOING THIS DISCUSSION SEPARATELY AND NOT INCLUDING IT IN MMRCA. IN MMRCA, ASKING FOR ENGINE IS NOTHING....THEY CAN ASK FOR THIS IN OFFSET, SNECMA WILL HAVE TO FOLLOW THE OFFSET ANYWAYS IN MMRCA.


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> I DON'T THINK THIS ENGINE IS COMING ANY TIME SOON. I THINK IT WILL TAKE ITS FIRST FLIGHT IN 5 YEARS AND BY 2020 THIS ENGINE WILL ENTER IN SERIVCE. BY THAT TIME 2-3 SQUADRON OF BOTH LCA MK2 AND RAFALE WILL ENTER THE SERVICE.
> fRANCE HAVE ALREADY AGREED TO PUT K10 ON RAFALE, THE BALL IS NOW IN INDIAN COURT.




Snecma said that the engine could be available in 3 years and even if testing would require 2 more years, it would be ready for additional LCA MK2, since only around 80 will come with GE 414 engine so far and with the induction around 2017. Also, by the fact that MMRCA is planned for 3 years after signing the contract, licence production could only start by 2016 the earliest. That's why I'm interested if the option to put it on our licence produced Rafales is real or not, because apart from the early reports no confirmation came afterwards.

Btw, any issues with your caps lock?


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Snecma said that the engine could be available in 3 years and even if testing would require 2 more years, it would be ready for additional LCA MK2, since only around 80 will come with GE 414 engine so far and with the induction around 2017.


DON'T BE OVERCONFIDENT ABOUT THIS. YOU SAW THE DCNS-MDL FIASCO. MDL AND OTHER INDIAN COMPANIES ARE ABLE TO ABSOB THE TECHNOLOGY TRANSFER, THE CONDITION IS PRETTY BAD, ITS EVEN POSSIBLE THAT WE DON'T GO FOR FULL TOT THAT WE HAD ASKED FOR AS OUR COMPANIES AND SHIPYARDS ARE NOT FIT TO ABSORB THEM.
SNECMA SAID 3 YEARS BUT WE HAVE TO SEE HOW INDIAN COUNTERPART HANDLES THE NEW TECHNOLOGY. IF INDIA WOULD HAVE ASKED SNECMA TO MAKE THE ENGINE FOR THEM, THEN THIS TIMELINE WAS OK BUT GTRE INSISTS ON PARTICIPATING, ANYTHING COULD HAPPEN.
ALSO YOU ARE RIGHT, LATER LCA WILL DEFINITELY GET K10 WHILE THE OTHERS WILL GET K10 DURING THEIR MID-LIFE UPGRADE.



> Also, by the fact that MMRCA is planned for 3 years after signing the contract, licence production could only start by 2016 the earliest. That's why I'm interested if the option to put it on our licence produced Rafales is real or not, because apart from the early reports no confirmation came afterwards.


fRENCH THEMSELVES CAME WITH THIS OFFER. THEY THOUGHT IT MIGHT GIVE THEM EXTRA POINTS TO WIN THE COMPETITION, SO THEY OFFERED TO PUT KAVERI IN INDIAN RAFALE WHEN IT WILL GET READY BUT OF COURSE IF THE INDIANS WANT IT.



> Btw, any issues with your caps lock?


YEAH, SORRY ABOUT THAT. I WILL TRY TO REPAIR THE KEY AS SOON AS POSSIBLE




> Guys you must go thru this page "Nikah with non-Muslim without conversion illegal: Deoband" if you missed the action It has got the record of the fastest closed thread in the History of PDF.


WHY WAS IT POSTED IN DEFENCE SECTION ANYWAYS....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

@ Swati Shukla AND OTHERS WHO WENT TO SEE THE DEFEXPO

iS THERE ANY PICTURE OR MODEL OF ARJUN MK2, I MEAN HOW IT WILL LOOK WHEN ALL THE CHANGES WILL BE MADE TO IT ??/

*HALBIT COCKPIT*













------------------------------------------




> Okie Big scoop from DEFEXPO, TATA has developed a new mounted artillery system with DENEL( no less) it's basically the DENEL T6 CONDOR gun that was originally developed for the IA before DENEL was banned, it is now mounted on the TATA 8X8 . also they are in the running to sell it to Indonesia with TATA supplyiing much of the electronics and targeting systems and the main Carrier vehicle before final integration in south Africa.
> 
> Also the BHIM will be back soon in the form of the Zuzana gun mounted on the ARJUN MK 2 turret i got this from a PRO of DRDO no less( it helps to be insanely nosy). Arty is looking good folks.
> I have a video of the TATA gun will upload ASAP.



MORE INFO...

*TE Displays and Demonstrates Latest Next-Gen Solutions at DEFEXPO*

TE Connectivity (TE) features some of its latest next-gen solutions at the show:
High Speed Box-to-Box Solutions supporting next generation platforms, helicopters, UAVs, missiles and soldier systems. Avionic systems today typically run at speeds up to 1 gigabit. The next generation of interconnect products are demanding 1-10GB end-to-end solutions. TE achieves this performance level via connectors, cables and terminations matched for high speed performance.
HarnWare, re-engineered harness design software uses the latest Microsoft programming tools to offer improvements in performance and enhance the user interface.
Spin Lock variable-angle backshell, designed for durability and better shielding, can be full sealed.
Tinel-Lock screen termination system simplifies field and factory repairs by eliminating the need for cutting tools and allowing the ring to be removed with pliers.
High Temp Sealing Tape bi-layer, side-entry, heat-recoverable sealing product for wire harness bundles saves time and resources.
These cutting-edge products and solutions are on display in Hall 14, Booth 14.12.

MILITARY TECHNOLOGY: TE Displays and Demonstrates Latest Next-Gen Solutions at DEFEXPO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Camero's XAVER Family of STTW solutions on Display*


Camero is displaying the XAVER Family of Sense-Through-The-Wall (STTW) solutions at DefExpo. The XAVER family delivers real-time situation awareness for observing multiple stationary and moving objects concealed behind walls or barriers.
Utilising advanced micropower radar technology, Camero offers a comprehensive solution for Through-Wall Imaging. Providing a revolutionary tactical advantage, the XAVER system delivers real-time knowledge of whether there are people present, how many, and where they are situated. The system features a first-of-its-kind capability to map the general shape of the room infrastructure behind the wall with high sensitivity for simultaneous detection of non moving live objects, allowing effective preparation, enhancing mission success, and delivering a life-saving operational advantage.
Camero's XAVER line of products has been successfully deployed by elite customers around the world, used for both military and Homeland Security applications. The Xaver Family provides soldiers and law enforcement teams with unprecedented Situation Awareness, saving lives by delivering significant improvements in information gathering, anti-terror activities, hostage rescue, anti-narcotics operations, and many other urban operations and missions.


MILITARY TECHNOLOGY: Camero's XAVER Family of STTW solutions on Display


----------



## angeldemon_007

*IS THIS ELECTRONIC WARFARE SYSTEM, THE CONTRACT FOR WHICH TATA POWER SED WON ???*


----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## Zoro

@angeldemon_007 bro pls go easy on the caps lock.


----------



## kavish

indianrabbit said:


> Are any of these guys have a account on PDF. I guess so.



yes....

me in black shirt...


----------



## Dalai Lama

Damn! That new T90 is tempting!


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

kavish said:


> yes....
> 
> me in black shirt...



Never put your pictures up in a public forum ...


----------



## kavish

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Never put your pictures up in a public forum ...



kkkk...bro...


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> *IS THIS ELECTRONIC WARFARE SYSTEM, THE CONTRACT FOR WHICH TATA POWER SED WON ???*



It could be but of course from the outside it is pretty hard to tell, it could be a C&C vehicle, signal station, mobile EW system, tactical communication station etc


----------



## lightoftruth

India's missile manufacturer Bharat Dynamics Ltd brochure video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swati Shukla

sancho said:


> Not surprising when you are at the upper hand of the table, with us desperate on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> What about integrating it into Rafale or LCA MK2, anything on that?


 
Don't know about Rafael or Mk2 but they said they are targeting AURA and AMCA.. The Project has picked up pace in last 4-5 years and now they have achieved a certain degree of maturity. They know their Engine well and now focusing on increasing it's Thrust. Their are 9 prototypes of the engine(K1-K9) all undergoing different tests.
Lack of test facilities and infrastructure.
But a new Testing facility for Kaveri coming up soon which will give a boost to the development..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swati Shukla

angeldemon_007 said:


> WELL KOCKUM AB IS HELPING THEM, THE CREATOR OF GHOST TECHNOLOGY AND VISBY CORVETTE.
> 
> @ Swati Shukla
> iS THE DESIGN FINALIZED YET ??? BECAUSE UNTIL THEN THE WORK WILL NOT START
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, i mean to say the work on design to start soon..
> And yeah, he was saying that the last 3/4 ships of 17A will have full Composite hull to further reduce it's weight and RCS..
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE ITS NOT SELF PRAISE...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope So.. But the men seem to be very frank and confident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Swati Shukla
> sO THE K10 KAVERI WHICH WE WILL MAKE WITH THE FRENCH HELP WILL BE THE NEXT GEN ENGINE SUITABLE FOR POWERING A 5TH GEN AIRCRAFT ?? THAT MEAN IR SIGNATURE WILL BE LESS ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeap.. Don't know about IR signature... But the main hurdle is that they want share in production also which GOI and DRDO are very much against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sO IT WILL GET HEAVIER ??? I THOUGHT THEY CONCENTRATED ALOT ON LIGHTNESS ? ALSO ARE THERE PLANS FOR fire control radar TO BE INSTALLED ON LCH ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> idk about weight.. He said there are plans for a more powerful engine..
> He said the EW suite is not indian right now but HAL has made a new Unit esp. for designing the EW suite which will work with DRDO. Don't know abt the Radar. May be after the engine upgrade.. who knows?
> 
> Tejas-N will have A more powerful GE engine than F414 something like IN### i guess.. because it will need
> more power to take off from a small landing/takeoff strip.
> Front landing gear completely redesigned because it will have to bear the most pressure while landing. The cockpit too redesigned so that the pilot can see clearly the landing strip while landing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Swati Shukla
> WHAT ABOUT THE REPORTS OF DESIGN GETTING APPROVAL AND PRODUCTION STARTING FROM FEB THIS YEAR ??? ALSO HOW DOES IT LOOK, IS IT JUST LIKE THE ONCE SHOWN IN POSTERS ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said that it's under development and till now no picture is out in the public. He said all the problems of Insas were rectified and some structural problems were because of low quality material used by OFB and it's contractors..
> He said no new research was allowed by Govt. on Insas after it was handed over to OFB other than rectifying the errors like Mk2,3 versions which has some deeper meaning. It would have made the rifle ultra modern till now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THATS BECAUSE THEY CHANGED THE NAME OF AURA TO Indian Unmanned Strike Air Vehicle (IUSAV)*. IF YOU HAVE SEEN THE DESIGN AND ITS DIFFERENT THEN IT MIGHT BE A DIFFERENT PROJECT BUT I THINK ITS THE SAME PROJECT WITH DIFFERENT NAME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Sir, i guess this was the name that he used...
> 
> 
> 
> angeldemon_007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ Swati Shukla AND OTHERS WHO WENT TO SEE THE DEFEXPO
> iS THERE ANY PICTURE OR MODEL OF ARJUN MK2, I MEAN HOW IT WILL LOOK WHEN ALL THE CHANGES WILL BE MADE TO IT ??/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there wasn't any pic other than the video..
> The Arjun with all the improvements will come out in June for trials which will look a little different..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Swati Shukla, if there is anymore tid-bits/anecdotes you got from the Expo please free to share.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

@Swati :

Impressive..many thanks...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Swati Shukla

Abingdonboy said:


> @Swati Shukla, if there is anymore tid-bits/anecdotes you got from the Expo please free to share.


 
That's all i know i guess..
Agar kch yaad aaya to me post kr dungi Sir..


----------



## punjabimunda

@swati what is the update with the amca? has the design been finalized? we saw some cad pics last year. seems like they r working on it. so it should be ready soon. whats the update.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

And you said the F-INSAS rifle will be shown in May? Will the public see it???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swati Shukla

punjabimunda said:


> @swati what is the update with the amca? has the design been finalized? we saw some cad pics last year. seems like they r working on it. so it should be ready soon. whats the update.


 
No sir, The design is not freezed yet And will Undergo a lot of changes. The designing is going on and they are using powerful supercomputers for it..



Sir LurkaLot said:


> And you said the F-INSAS rifle will be shown in May? Will the public see it???


 
No, no.. It's first prototype will be out for testing..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

_I must say swati.....you solved alot of doubts....thanx lot yaar...._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

Swati a couple more things. Did you happen to see a picture or a model of Nirbhay missile ??? How it looks ??? Is the turboprop news true or there will be turbofan ???

Have you seen or heard anything about Long Range Cruise Missile (LRCM), the proposed long range supersonic cruise missile ??

Livefist: FIRST LOOK: India's Long-Range Cruise Missile Programme


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punjabimunda

any updates on amca?


----------



## Bhairava

Sir LurkaLot said:


>



When did the trials happen or when are they scheduled ? 

The crew look gora...is this from foren maal ?


----------



## Kinetic

Outstanding achievement by DRDO and Tata. Thanks a billion times whoever took these pics. Thanks sir lurlakot for sharing. It gives a insight into India's latest EW capabilities.  










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-UWNm-2iirec/T3moiz7sz-I/AAAAAAAABGY/2pSn0m_CRHE/s1600/EWS-2.JPG
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-KFoYe-vhFFs/T3l4-mM7-RI/AAAAAAAABDo/a9udU7AcUJ8/s1600/DSC01733.JPG


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Bhairava said:


> When did the trials happen or when are they scheduled ?
> 
> *The crew look gora.*..is this from foren maal ?




It's TATA cooperation with South African Denel.



punjabimunda said:


> any updates on amca?












I think it's safe to say that we can expect to see something like this on the AMCA.






This could be a stubby animation of the AMCA.



Kinetic said:


> Outstanding achievement by DRDO and Tata. *Thanks a billion times whoever took these pics. *Thanks sir lurlakot for sharing. It gives a insight into India's latest EW capabilities.



Prasun K. Sengupta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

This is a picture of Baracuda , right..?

It seems DCNS is really pitching for additional Scorpene ...


----------



## Nishan_101

angeldemon_007 said:


>


 
I think some people might know that, Pakistan is also working on modernizing its soldiers with systems similar to this. More over these systems are being developed by Pakistan Public-Private Companies and I am sure we will going to see them in near future as well.


----------



## IndianArmy

Nishan_101 said:


> I think some people might know that, Pakistan is also working on modernizing its soldiers with systems similar to this. More over these systems are being developed by Pakistan Public-Private Companies and I am sure we will going to see them in near future as well.



Sure good to hear it...


----------



## angeldemon_007

_An exhibitor stands next to a billboard showing rockets made in India at Defexpo India 2012, the country's biggest weapons trade show, in New Delhi on Friday._


*ALL New truck*






_It is propelled by astate-of-the-art powerful 360 hp (265 kW) Neptune engine,that can crank up a torque of 1400 Nm_







_Hub reduction axles ensure better ground clearance and grip for its 8 wheels in sand and the Central Tyre Inflation System (CITS) enables inflating or deflating tyreseven when on the move_







_The SUPER STALLION platform promises the same versatility of the STALLION platform and can be offered for a variety of applications like Field Artillery Tractor and Mounted Gun with different transmission and driveline configurations_

*Chakra Rath BMP*






_It is reported that this version of the famous infantry fighting vehicle designed for military operations in urban environments and peacekeeping operations.

The car has power steering, air conditioning, and weighs lighter than the analog track. Firepower and armor protection are stored on the same level as that of BMP-2._


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Armored Safari Storme*


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nishan_101 said:


> I think some people might know that, Pakistan is also working on modernizing its soldiers with systems similar to this. More over these systems are being developed by Pakistan Public-Private Companies and I am sure we will going to see them in near future as well.



Whilst I'm sure you are correct, I'd have to say I highly doubt the Pakistani modernisation effort can be even remotely compared to the F-INSAS in size,scope and content. The F-INSAS does not purely relate to what you see here in terms of battlefield gear for the infantryman but a comprehensive revamping of the entire army's working in terms of connectivity, battle planning, data gathering, survellience, digital logistics etc it is a completely new way of working for the army and by the end of the F-INSAS th IA will be pretty much unrecognisable, the phase 1 of the project alone is expected to cost $10 BN with the entire project expected to cost in excess of $40-55 BN over a period of 10/15 years. And in regards to Pakistani private institutions developing something similar for the PA, I'm afraid to say it is highly doubtful they have anywhere near the experience/means to develop such advanced technology to date and any effort to do so would require literally decades and far more funds than they have available so it is highly doubtful the PA will get any system even remotely comparable to the F-INSAS in the coming decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Defense industry bright spark: MKU*


_MKU came into DefExpo on a high. They've just completed deliveries of 59,000 light weight bullet proof jackets to the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) under a Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA) order worth INR 100 Crore. And now they plan to make Night Vision Devices._

There&#8217;s at least one defense company that&#8217;s had a good DefExpo 2012. It&#8217;s Indian, it&#8217;s smaller than most other defense companies we&#8217;ve heard of, and most of us haven&#8217;t heard of it. MKU is a ballistics protection systems producer (They make bullet-proof vests, armor plating, helmets) and a registered NATO supplier to boot, and is the only company in India with AS 9100 certification for aircraft armoring & solutions. This is a big deal as it&#8217;s the only quality management standard specific to the aerospace industry.

MKU came into DefExpo on a high. They&#8217;ve just completed deliveries of 59,000 light weight bullet proof jackets to the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) under a Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA) order worth INR 100 Crore. These jackets will be distributed to other paramilitary forces by the CRPF, depending on their requirement. MKU won the contract in April 2010 just after the last DefExpo, beating eight other companies.

At DefExpo, they made two announcements. The first, their plan to set up a facility for the manufacture of Night Vision Devices and second, a fifty-fifty tie-up with Germany&#8217;s EIS Electronics GMBH to manufacture cable harness products. Both companies will invest USD 5 million into the joint venture.

Unsurprisingly, Neeraj Gupta, the Managing Director of MKU Pvt. Ltd looked pleased when asked about having completed the MHA order. Smiling modestly, he says they&#8217;re looking forward to servicing more requirements of the paramilitary and armed forces, with their first order satisfactorily completed.

He&#8217;s also looking forward to their new project: the launch of its indigenously developed range of Night Vision Devices (NVDs), with an investment of over INR 100 Crore in the Ist phase, alone. His company plans to manufacture Image Intensifier devices at their facility in Kanpur and is taking on technology from an international company. The range will include Monocular, Binocular (Single Tube and Twin Tube, for 3D vision at night) night vision devices as well as Night Sights for weapons.

Gupta says the devices will have an endurance of 40 hours, and can be helmet or weapon-mounted.

And yes, they work. MKU put up an &#8216;experience room&#8217; at their stall at DefExpo, a completely dark area. Once inside, your correspondent was completely blind. Holding up the image intensified Monocular NVD, which enhances all available traces of light, everything was clear to the sight.

Defense industry bright spark: MKU | StratPost


----------



## sudhir007

Mission UNmanned Tracked MUNTRA B






Mission UNmanned Tracked MUNTRA S





Mission UNmanned Tracked MUNTRA S





Mission UNmanned Tracked MUNTRA S





Inside of Mission UNmanned Tracked MUNTRA B





Inside of Mission UNmanned TRAcked MUNTRA S





Mission UNmanned Tracked MUNTRA Details


----------



## sudhir007

Defence Expo 2012. Armour by Starwire | Mornie alantië, memento mori

Star Wire manufactures the following bulletproof vests and helmets along with many defensive products. Following are all made of Kevlar. First helmet looks like German helmets of WW2. The jacket and the armour plate weigh approximately 7 kg and 2 kg respectively, 

New kevlar helmet from Starwire





Starwire kevlar bullet proof chest plate





Starwire bullet proof kevlar jacket





New Patka helmet with increased protection on upper part





Defence Expo 2012. Naval systems

Here are some pictures of some naval systems developed by L&T , some DRDO labs and 2 ships from French DCNS. I wonder why Indian naval laboratories don&#8217;t get as much attention as they deserve.

DCNS Mistral 210


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007

Chindits: Atlas Elektronik At Defexpo-2012

Atlas Elektronik At Defexpo-2012


----------



## Rang De




----------



## sancho

jha said:


> This is a picture of Baracuda , right..?
> 
> It seems DCNS is really pitching for additional Scorpene ...



Yes it's the Baracuda SSN, but the sub in the background is the Scorpene and in pics from the other side you can see the AIP module as well. Scorpene class shares certain systems with other French SSNs, that's why DCNS is showing off both, an advantage that others (HDW) don't have.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Posted below is a photo of the full-scale model of the X-band active radar seeker for the PAD exo-atmospheric interceptor vehicle developed by the DRDO. The more advanced PDV interceptor vehicle's R & D process has not yet ended since it was decided back in 2010 to develop a dual-mode terminal seeker for the PDV by employing sensor-fusion techniques. Consequently, the PDV interceptor will be equipped with both the active radar seeker, plus an imaging infra-red seeker that is already being developed for the AAD-1/2 endo-atmospheric interceptors.









> Posted below is the first available artist's conception of the naval AOPV that is now being built by Pipavav Shipyards for the Indian navy. This AOPV was designed by Russia's Severnoye Design Bureau.













> Posted above are images of BEML's involvement with the Arjun MBT programme.

















> Details of IMI's involvement with the Arjun MBT programme are posted below. Apart from the Iron Fist APS, IMI is also supplying the WAVE-300 RCWS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> The good news is that it is almost a done deal for the Indian Navy to procure up to six Shin Maywa-built SS-3 amphibians for maritime patrol and search-and-rescue. This deal enjoys the political blessings from both India and Japan, and is most likely to be fast-tracked.










> TATA Power SED & TATA Motors have teamed up with DENEL Land Systems to offer a motorised 155mm/52-cal howitzer and I'm told this system is most likely to be sold in the very near future to Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## angeldemon_007

I hope IA doesn't chose this piece of crap...


----------



## punjabimunda32

nice trucks


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Interesting....*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sancho

@ all who participated in this thread, especially angeldemon_007

Thanks for your effort to keep the thread one of the most updated Defexpo thread on the net, with the latest news, infos, pics and videos! Indian PDF members once again proved that their contribution to this forum is important and that there is a reason why the Indian section is so popular ! ! !

Keep it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*From Kunal Biswas
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*From Kunal Biswas
*


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Insas sight*












































source : Kunal Biswas


----------



## angeldemon_007

*OFB Binaculars*




































source : Kunal Biswas


----------



## angeldemon_007

*MKU India *


























source : Kunal Biswas


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Star wire *


















_STAR WIRE offers lots of product, But most of them are Heavy weight, This patka was almost weight like a Brick compare to MKU bolt-less helmet, But again Patka provide protection from 7.62m43, The Patka was nearly 1.5kg.. _













_This patka was lighter, It weights 1.2kgs, Protection from 7.62M43.. _







_Though its small, still it was heavy compare to other companies.._


source : Kunal Biswas


----------



## angeldemon_007

*MKU India*
























source : Kunal Biswas


----------



## angeldemon_007

*MKU India*






_Bolt less light-weighted Combat Helmets.._








































> The Helmet is actually 950gms, Extremely light and protection is from 9x19mm & Bolt-less, Cost around 8000 Indian currency WINNER !
> 
> 
> They told they are working on a advance helmet which can stop 7.62M43 & 5.56 Nato, Though it will be lighter as this one and bolt-less, More like Indian Next generation Helmet.



source : Kunal Biswas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Indian SM Group and RAFAEL JV on Bullet proof Plates and Helmets..*
























_This is the vest they showed, though its not very impressive just regular vest already used in Indian armed forces._

source : Kunal Biswas


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Indian SM Group and RAFAEL JV on Bullet proof Plates and Helmets..*










































_It weights 1.2kgs and gives protecting from 9 x 19mm rounds, It nice but still weight more, Later i found much better helmet in another stall.._

source : Kunal Biswas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Indian SM Group and RAFAEL JV on Bullet proof Plates and Helmets..*


















_Note it stopped 7.62x51mm, It weights 1.8kgs.._
































source : Kunal Biswas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Zen Technology India *












_They make Hand grenades, lighter than what Indian army in use.._













_Regular Plate carrier and vests.._













_This one is little different, They say they add Kevlar padding over shoulders which is not present in issued vest in Indian army.._


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Amogh submachine gun*










*Excalibur rifle *










* Insas rifle 1b1*


----------



## angeldemon_007

source : Kunal Biswas


----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Ofb mmg ( fn-mag licensed ) *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*A&L Panhard *

This one is good...


















*Tata mbpv*
I think it will be purchased by NSG...






























_This vehicle is degin keeping in mind Mumbai terror attack inside Taj Hotel, The vehicle is all electric drive, 3 Person can sit inside and can fire through Port holes.._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Wheeled BMP-2 On Paramilitary Demand...An ugly looking vehicle *
























_the vehicle is made for Paramilitary Operations_


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


>


 
Does anybody have more pics of the IFV / APC models? Seems to be Dingo and Boxer.




Sir LurkaLot said:


>



Nice pics!




angeldemon_007 said:


> Wheeled BMP-2 On Paramilitary Demand...An ugly looking vehicle



Not only ugly, but barely useful. How on earth will you use the gun in the frontal area?


----------



## sancho

Hi, does anybody has more pics or infos about the IFV in the background?







It should be the Mahindra booth if I'm not wrong.


----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## angeldemon_007

> Hi, does anybody has more pics or infos about the IFV in the background?


Nice catch man, it might be the Mahindras planned FICV....


*Tata 4x4 mpv *
















































*Does anybody knows the per unit cost of these MPVs (OFB, Tata, Mahindra, ALL) ??? *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Arjun MBT.. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*T-90s bhishma *


----------



## angeldemon_007

*BUSK Upgrade for BMP-2 *


----------



## angeldemon_007

*MKU Turret.. *












*Mahindra 6x6 mpv *


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Ofb 6x6 mpv*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

^^^

Are those FICV models just prototypes or the final design?


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Are those FICV models just prototypes or the final design?


I don't know what you will call them. They are close to prototype, but you have to realise they are just model not the actual prototype vehicle. Now due to the latest technology, you can do almost all the tests and simulation on the computer and then you come to the final design. It saves a lot of time. This is how Polish Anders, GD's ASCOD and a couple more new infantry vehicles were made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shaurya

Sir LurkaLot said:


>


 
Why does the wheeled and tracked FCIV look different?? Why does the tracked version has headlights??


----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## Thundersword

Anyone have more pics of the barracuda SSN displayed in the expo????
If Mr. Soongupta is to believed the navy is more interested in nine of these than in in the P75I for SSKs.
If true why not just go for Akula???


----------



## angeldemon_007

*BEML SPGH wheeled & tracked.. *


















_About ARZU SPGH, The chassis is of Arjun MBT_


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Bharat Forge The Kalyani Group 155mm of 45cal.. *


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Ashoke Layland JV with KMW *



















*Punj Lloyd JV with Serbian firm *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

*OFB Wheeled 105mm SPGH *


































> When asked abt its i came to know its targeted for BSF..
> 
> Field trials are done and its ready to be inducted in BSF..
> 
> This system was never targeted for Army..


----------



## angeldemon_007

*OFB Tracked 105mm SPGH *

































> This system too targeted for Paramilitary Forces not Army..



*Kalyani Group 105mm Wheeled SPGH.. *


----------



## IndianArmy

*Bharat Forge The Kalyani Group 155mm of 45cal..*


----------



## Dalai Lama

Okay, there is one thing I've noticed about Indian made systems in general. When it comes to paint - most other armies go for the matte texture on trucks, jeeps etc. But IA seems to prefer the glossy finish.

Any reason for this?


----------



## IndianArmy

*BEML SPGH wheeled & tracked.. Arjun MBT chassis 
*











*Ashok Leyland tactical vehicle
*





*Ashok Leyland Fox*


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Butters said:


> Okay, there is one thing I've noticed about Indian made systems in general. When it comes to paint - most other armies go for the matte texture on trucks, jeeps etc. But IA seems to prefer the glossy finish.
> 
> Any reason for this?



That is only on the equipment used in the displays and parades. Its different with operational equipment. Seeing them, one may well ask when did this last get a coat of paint?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> *Ashoke Layland JV with KMW *



Great, so the Donar is on offer for India as well! Just hoped that they would present it on one of Ashoke Laylands trucks. The best choice for IAs self-propelled howitzer requirement!


----------



## Broccoli

IndianArmy said:


> *Bharat Forge The Kalyani Group 155mm of 45cal..*



Looks like Gerald Bull's legacy lives on. 
GC-45 howitzer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Swati Shukla

kavish said:


> yes....
> 
> me in black shirt...


 
Kch Lete kyu nhi??? 



angeldemon_007 said:


> _I must say swati.....you solved alot of doubts....thanx lot yaar...._


 
This Girl's got some talent.. 



angeldemon_007 said:


> Swati a couple more things. Did you happen to see a picture or a model of Nirbhay missile ??? How it looks ??? Is the turboprop news true or there will be turbofan ???
> 
> Have you seen or heard anything about Long Range Cruise Missile (LRCM), the proposed long range supersonic cruise missile ??
> 
> Livefist: FIRST LOOK: India's Long-Range Cruise Missile Programme


 

No Idea Sirjii...

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Broccoli said:


> Looks like Gerald Bull's legacy lives on.
> GC-45 howitzer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



It is



> The Kalyani Group has also acquired the entire howitzer manufacturing plant of Austria-based NORICUM (formerly known as Voest Alpine), which had developed the GHN-45 155mm/45-cal howitzer and had subsequently exported the GHN-45 to Thailand


................



IndianArmy said:


> *Ashok Leyland tactical vehicle
> *




*It's a Ashok Leyland Panhard aka French PVP A4 AVL
*


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Prahaar Tactical Balletic Missiles System *


----------



## angeldemon_007

*214mm Pinaka MBRL.. *


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> The above two illustrations show the Raytheon-built gunner&#8217;s sight being proposed by Larsen & Toubro for the T-72M1 MBT upgrade. This same sight is also on offer by L & T as a panoramic target acquisition system for the NAMICA troop commander&#8217;s vehicle. This sight will be mounted on a hydraulic mast on the NAMICA.














> The above two photos show the Prahaar NLOS-BSM mounted on a TATRA vehicle. This poster was on display only on March 29, 2012 and was removed the very same day and was replaced by the poster (shown below), although the full-scale model of the Prahaar was shown mounted atop a TATA-built TEL. Sure beats me why someone would pull off such a caper.











> Shown below is the DRDO developed and BEL-built VARUNA shipborne passive surveillance system.










> Below is a scale-model of the BEL-upgraded ZSU-23-4 Schilka, seen carrying two Python-5 VSHORADS missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> The poster below shows the terminal radar sensor for the supersonic ALCM/ASCM (Nirbhay?) being developed by the DRDO&#8217;s ASL. Needless to say, this very sensor is also very likely to be on board the Prahaar NLOS-BSM.










> The illustration below clearly demonstrates how legacy communications systems like AREN compare with the new-generation software-driven TCS that the Indian Army is in need of.










> CASSIDIAN teamed up with ALPHA Technologies Pvt Ltd (which likes to describe itself as a BEL but in the private-sector, and has gainfully employed all the experienced scientists and engineers from BEL who have reached mandatory retirement age) is offering the MAWS and Ariel active towed-decoy for the Super Su-30MKI.














Mahindra Defence&#8217;s FICV project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Firemaster

@ SirLurkaLot






This image shows a company named Data Pattern not DRDO ASL


----------



## angeldemon_007

>



*Does it looks like BAE SEP ???? Some one this thread also said that he/she will prefer SEP for Mahindra's FICV design becuase of SEP's modular design. (CV90 also has modular design, also SEP was the first design which was rejected in British FRES Program)*


----------



## Firemaster

Firemaster said:


> @ SirLurkaLot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image shows a company named Data Pattern not DRDO ASL


Ok I found that Data pattern is an Indian Company
DATA PATTERNS | Achievements


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> *Does it looks like BAE SEP ???? Some one this thread also said that he/she will prefer SEP for Mahindra's FICV design becuase of SEP's modular design. (CV90 also has modular design, also SEP was the first design which was rejected in British FRES Program)*



Yes buddy, that was my first thought as well, when I saw it in the background of the Marksman picture. But still not sure if it is the tracked SEP or if the CV 90 is the base for this. Btw, the CV 90 has no modular design, because every vehicle is for a fixed role, while the SEP can simply attache different mission modules to a baseline vehicle (6x6, 8x8 or tracked) to switch roles.

Does anybody has more pics or infos on Mahindras proposal and how will the wheeled look like?


----------



## sancho

> *Rafael and Mahindra Will Work to Integrate Israeli Systems into the Indian Military&#8217;s Procurement Plans*
> 
> A memorandum has already been signed between the parties during the DEFEXPO exhibition, and all that remains is the conclusion of the final details of the joint venture.
> 
> Rafael is increasing its activity in the Indian market: the company has signed a memorandum of understanding that will lead to the establishment of a joint venture with the Indian company Mahindra, which also deals in defense production. The memorandum of understanding was signed during DEFEXPO 2012, a large defense exhibition in India that concluded at the start of the week.
> 
> All the legal preparations for the establishment of the venture will be carried out in the coming weeks. The goal of the enterprise is to integrate as many of Rafael&#8217;s land and naval systems in the acquisition plans of the Indian military. This includes supplying *protective systems and weapons posts for the FICV* &#8211; the Indian military&#8217;s future armored vehicle &#8211; as well as supplying various forms of *protection, including active protection systems such as Rafael&#8217;s ASPRO-A system for the Indian Arjun tank.*
> 
> The Indian company will also carry out naval cooperation with Rafael, which will focus *on the Protector Unmanned Surface Vessel (USV)* developed by Rafael. According to Israeli sources, the joint venture may also increase the sale of Rafael&#8217;s *SPIKE missiles in India*, as well as the sale of the SPYDER air defense system...



Israel Defense | Rafael and Mahindra to Work Together


So:

- Amore
- Trophy
- SPIKE
- turrets / weapon stations
- PROTECTOR
- Spyder SAM

on the list with possible licence productions in India. The only weapons that I missed were Iron Dome and Python V, but still a pretty good list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ I always saw the "Protector" as an ideal weapon for India given its HUGE coastline and significant threats. Could be ideal for IN, ICG, Marine police, BSF and CISF (responsible for security of many maritime-bordering installations including nuke plants and private shipyards). There could be a market for 200+ easily if Rafael can market this properly and to the right people.


+ on the deal as a whole, this is an incredible opportunity for Indian armed forces and Indian defence industry as a whole, should be taken with both hands.


----------



## Kinetic

Though he makes fantasy stories I like PSG for his brochure collections. He is the best one to do the job at DEFEXPO 2012 with lots of pics of info brochures. Thanks. 

Did anyone got the pics of RF jammer shells for artillery built by ECIL and the MMW IFF for Arjun from DRDO, these two are super cool staffs.


According to him PDV test postponed since 2010 because DRDO developing a dual terminal seeker for PDV instead of single seeker configuration used in earlier missiles. PDV will become the first Indian missile with dual seeker (active radar homing and IIR) if it is true. 

Here is the X-band ARH for PAD....

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-TLf6zifdyqM/T3tKD0-OHWI/AAAAAAAABIo/ctDhDgxhDH0/s1600/DSC01814.JPG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Firemaster

Kinetic said:


> *Though he makes fantasy stories I like PSG for his brochure collections.* He is the best one to do the job at DEFEXPO 2012 with lots of pics of info brochures. Thanks.
> 
> Did anyone got the pics of RF jammer shells for artillery built by ECIL and the MMW IFF for Arjun from DRDO, these two are super cool staffs.
> 
> 
> According to him PDV test postponed since 2010 because DRDO developing a dual terminal seeker for PDV instead of single seeker configuration used in earlier missiles. PDV will become the first Indian missile with dual seeker (active radar homing and IIR) if it is true.
> 
> Here is the X-band ARH for PAD....
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-TLf6zifdyqM/T3tKD0-OHWI/AAAAAAAABIo/ctDhDgxhDH0/s1600/DSC01814.JPG



I visited his blog today 

I asked question to you in visitor message.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Kinetic said:


> Though he makes fantasy stories I like PSG for his brochure collections. He is the best one to do the job at DEFEXPO 2012 with lots of pics of info brochures. Thanks.
> 
> Did anyone got the pics of RF jammer shells for artillery built by ECIL and the MMW IFF for Arjun from DRDO, these two are super cool staffs.
> 
> 
> According to him PDV test postponed since 2010 because DRDO developing a dual terminal seeker for PDV instead of single seeker configuration used in earlier missiles. PDV will become the first Indian missile with dual seeker (active radar homing and IIR) if it is true.
> 
> Here is the X-band ARH for PAD....
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-TLf6zifdyqM/T3tKD0-OHWI/AAAAAAAABIo/ctDhDgxhDH0/s1600/DSC01814.JPG



TBF to PSG he is generally right. He does though have the tendency to get incredibly arrogant and dismissive and I know for a fact he has put out false information in the past, especially when it comes to answering Qs from visitors.


----------



## Kinetic

Firemaster said:


> I visited his blog today
> 
> I asked question to you in visitor message.


Replied bro.



Abingdonboy said:


> TBF to PSG he is generally right. He does though have the tendency to get incredibly arrogant and dismissive and I know for a fact he has put out false information in the past, especially when it comes to answering Qs from visitors.



Actually the main problem with him he comes to conclusion just from the brochures. But there are some more info like he did with Prahaar and many times earlier.


----------



## sancho

Thundersword said:


> Anyone have more pics of the barracuda SSN displayed in the expo????
> If Mr. Soongupta is to believed the navy is more interested in nine of these than in in the P75I for SSKs.
> If true why not just go for Akula???



One reason could be, that we haven't developed such big nuclear propulsions to power bigger subs like Akula class, while the Baracuda class is a smaller SSN and the French are selling Brazil a hull of a Scorpene (some sources say Baracuda) class sub, while they will develop their own nuclear proplulsion. I had thought about a nuclear propelled Scorpene earlier too, especially about the first 3 that we get and that will have no AIP, but there is no hint for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

Hexapod & Snake Robots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

> ^^^ I always saw the "Protector" as an ideal weapon for India given its HUGE coastline and significant threats. Could be ideal for IN, ICG, Marine police, BSF and CISF (responsible for security of many maritime-bordering installations including nuke plants and private shipyards). There could be a market for 200+ easily if Rafael can market this properly and to the right people.


Protector is meant for smaller coastline. India has a very large coastline we will need thousands of Protector if we really wanna guard the coastline. It will be better if we use HALE or MALE UAVs for this purpose, they can cover longer areas in less time and you can see more from the sky than from the land or the sea. 

If you wanna monitor large areas then whether its land or sea, use aircrafts or UAVs.

I would say if India wanna keep taps on its coastline the best solution will be, purchase a couple thousands of Da42 MPP...











Its cheaper and better solution for INCG (Aircraft cost = 600,000$ + radar + FLIR Systems). Alongwith this purchase a couple hundred of these...

*EV-55 Outback*






2.5-3 million $ aircraft cost and add avionics and radar of 1 million $ to convert it into Maritime version. Dronier costs around 7-9 million $ + its an old model and needs upgrade which will add a couple million more.


----------



## sancho

angeldemon_007 said:


> Protector is meant for smaller coastline.



AFAIK it's not meant to patrol coastlines at all, but mainly for the security of ports and harbors. So for security reason to protect IN vessels, or docks where IN vessels will be build it might be a good addition, but for sure not to protect costlines with the limited range. Unmanned aircrafts or helicopter should be more useful here.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> AFAIK it's not meant to patrol coastlines at all, but mainly for the security of ports and harbors. So for security reason to protect IN vessels, or docks where IN vessels will be build it might be a good addition, but for sure not to protect costlines with the limited range. Unmanned aircrafts or helicopter should be more useful here.




That's what I was getting at, smaller strategic locations could benefit by the Protector.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DA 42 is a beautiful plane..wish i get my hands on it one day!


----------



## jha

IN will continue to buy Dornier because it is tried and tested platform .


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Dude since when did MOD started doing what armed forces said ?? There are a couple more aircrafts like EV-55 Outback
which will be cheaper and as far as converting EV-55 Outback or any other similar aircraft into a basic MPA is not a difficult job.

Now i would IN say not to a better and cheaper aircraft and i am not saying just purchase it, i am saying atleast try out the aircraft and check whether its even suitable for indian requirements ???


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> Dude since when did MOD started doing what armed forces said ?? There are a couple more aircrafts like EV-55 Outback
> which will be cheaper and as far as converting EV-55 Outback or any other similar aircraft into a basic MPA is not a difficult job.
> 
> Now i would IN say not to a better and cheaper aircraft and i am not saying just purchase it, i am saying atleast try out the aircraft and check whether its even suitable for indian requirements ???



But that simply isn't how defence procurement works. Forces going around testing/evaluating every thing that _looks_ good, the way it works is a force identifies a need, draws together a list of possible candidates who could meet this need and then sends out RFIs to get more technical information to selected OEMs. Then after some more evaluation to see if the products do cut ally meet their needs they send RFPs to those OEM who do meet their needs. Their is then an extensive trail and analysis process of each individual platform with everything considered. The force then submits their findings, possibly with a proffered candidate highlighted, to the MoD/FM who go onto pick the platform based on price and suitability. Hence if the Do 228 is doing a good enough job presently (which it seems to be and is being upgraded to NG standard) then the operators won't yet be looking to replace it and won't be randomly trying out any old plane that looks nice but cheap- if it's not broke, don't fix it. The Do 228 will only begin to be replaced by 2019-


----------



## i am the knight

how many dornier does india currently operate ?


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Two weeks old, but I guess it wasn't posted here and offers a good view to what BAE offers to India

*FICV*


> We have a lot of modern technologies in BAE Systems [*from projects such as CV90 and SEP*] to bring into to develop a new vehicle which can then be sold on. That will be the first generation. The second generation technology will be developed here.
> 
> McCumiskey believes the 26% FDI limit is a challenge and that the project would possibly move faster if the limit were 49%. BAE Systems will have to consider what return it gets for its technology transfer. Nevertheless, *FICV is a huge opportunity, it is part of the reason we have a joint venture in*



*M777*


> *McCumiskey is optimistic that the government will approve in the new financial year, which begins on 1 April*



*FH77 upgrade*


> McCumiskey said that although *the army still needs to clarify its intention about the future of these weapons* it is important for us that this project be successful for many reasons. India needs modern artillery



*Self propelled howitzer*


> BAE Systems has yet make a final decision about *developing the proposed MGS derivative of its Archer* 155mm/52cal wheeled self-propelled artillery system *for a potential Indian Army requirement*



*BvS10 MkII*


> The example of the BvS10 MkII armoured all terrain vehicle which is displayed at DefExpo *will remain in India for five months of trials and demonstration* which is expected to help the army frame its emerging requirement for such a vehicle. McCumiskey believes the BvS10s suitability for both military and disaster relief operations will appeal to the army.



*Light tanks*


> *BAE Systems is also promoting its CV90120*, armed with a 120mm smoothbore gun, should the army decide to proceed with a project to acquire a light tank. In October 1999 the service issued a request for information for about 200 wheeled and about 100 tracked light tanks but the project has not moved since.



DefExpo 2012: Land sector is central to BAE in India - News - Shephard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

wow...
i never came across this thread..
very neat military hardware here.....


----------

